# the Official Intel Core ix thread for desktops and laptops



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello people, 

Welcome all, 

*(alot more stuff is to be added here relating to i3, i5 processors for desktops and laptops, so please give me sometime, i'll update this thread with more info in a few days)*


I am creating this new thread for all discussions related to 

*Intel's Nehalem a.k.a Core ix processors ("ix" can be i3 / i5 / i7 and the soon to be launched core i9) and its related PC configurations.

*There are more than a couple of forum users here who have successfully built their new Rigs with the Core i7 and I am one of them. All of us (the Core i7 users as well as other forum members) will be discussing any and all topics, problems, queries, confusions here in this thread rather than creating a new thread for the same or Hijacking someone's else thread.

For new comers, the various Processor types that fall under the core i7 branding are as follows:


*CORE i7 PROCESSORS for DESKTOPS*​


> 1.) Core i7-975-XE  4Cores/8Threads  3.33Ghz   Cache=8mb
> Core=Bloomfield
> (note: XE stands for Extreme Edition)
> 
> ...


==================================


*CORE i7 PROCESSORS for LAPTOPS*​


> STANDARD VOLTAGE PROCESSORS​1.) Core i7-820-QM   4Cores/8Threads  1.73Ghz Stock & upto 30.6Ghz with TURBO BOOST   Cache=8mb
> 
> 2.) Core i7-720-QM   4Cores/8Threads  1.60Ghz Stock & upto 2.80Ghz with TURBO BOOST   Cache=6mb
> 
> ...


*Also please note*: All *core i7 DESKTOP Processors* are based on 45nm fabrication and come with TURBO BOOST and HYPER THREADING technology.

==================================​
We (the Core i7 users as well as other valuable members) will be helping new members on: 


How to setup their Rigs,
Make purchases for components (along with current market prices),
Pros/Cons of products (if any)
Compatibility Issues
UPS compatibility etc.

The following users are proud owners of the Core i7 based Systems/Rigs


amitash
vikrant333
hjpotter92
Sid_gamer (the very latest addition)
akshayt (another addition)
Rahul941400
azaad_shri75
ashu888ashu888 (myself)

We all people (mentioned above) will first post our Configuration along with the price of each components bought by us and the location (either a web based site or a physically located shop in your area) and any other components like LCD, Keyboard, Mouse using from your previous (old) Rigs.

So, here goes my configuration:


> *Configuration* *& Price*
> 1.) Processor:Core i7-920 ----------------------------------------------> Rs. 15,100/-
> 2.) Mobo:Evga X58 ------------------------------------------------------> Rs. 22,500/-
> 3.) RAM:Corsair TR3X3G-1333C9 --------------------------------------> Rs. 8200/-
> ...


I hope people will contribute to this thread and will keep it in order. 

Also, my big thanx and appreciation goes to the following friends who helped me alot in making me understand every finer points, minute details, pros and cons of each component, they are as follows (not in alphabetical order nor in any priority order either) : D

1.) desiibond (the mastermind behind giving a exact configuration as per budget) 
2.) MetalheadGautham (a pure ATi gpu favouring guy, no matter what come by) : D
3.) hellgate
4.) topgear (him and myself were confused over UPS connectors..lol..but not now) 
5.) realdan (helped me a lot to understand about UPSes, really appreciate it bro) 
6.) comp@ddict
7.) amitash (his was the original "core i7 review" thread which I hijacked..lol) 
-----------------------

If any names were left out, it was just by mistake and NOT intentional, so plz i'll add them as and when i remember. 
-----------------------


> *These are my new Core i7-920 Rig pics..*
> 
> 
> 1.) This is my rig setup:
> ...


And.... !!!!!


> *
> These are my new Core i3 based SONY VAIO E-series laptop pics..
> 
> please note:* Additionalpics of my laptop SONY VAIO E-series are in my post#3 on page-1 (because of the Forum's limitation to allow only 15 images per post)
> ...



Cheers n e-peace....

Ashu....


​


----------



## darklord (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

TheITwares has the EVGA listed for 26.5k, how come you got it for 22.5k ?

8.2k for that Corsair kit is a bit hard to swallow.Honestly if i were you, i would pick up cheapest DDR3 available (single sticks and not kits) like Dynet or Transcend etc. and pick up 3 sticks. Makes much more sense and saves money too.

Also why not consider GTX 285 for 25-26k ?

I would prefer the Corsair HX1000 over that Tagan crap.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> *These are my new Core i3 based SONY VAIO E-series laptop pics.. *(contd.. from post#1)
> 
> 
> 6.) Laptop labes: these were the labels that were pre sticked on the laptop:
> ...


And... !!





> *my "SEAGATE BLACKARMOR WS110  1TB" external HDD pics:*
> 
> *img402.imageshack.us/img402/9453/seagateblackarmorws110b.th.jpg
> 
> ...


to dark lord:
Well, 

1.) About the Evga mobo, i really got it at 22.5K, not only me, but other ppl who ordered also got it at that same price buddy.. 

2.) I wun NOT pick the cheapest DDR3 available, wen u hv got OCing in mind from stock 2.66 Ghz to 3.6Ghz on a i7 920.

3.) for the gtx285, well simply bcoz i was above my budget , way too high to be precise so settelled for gtx280 SSC edition, buying gtx 285 or gtx295 jus bcoz its a slightly better card than the gtx280 and tat too with no budget restrictions, is kinda hard pill for me..spending 22.7K for a gpu alone is good for me.. 

4.) Choosed tagan 1100W PSU over Corsair simply bcoz, in corsair there is no PSU above 1000W.. 
------------------

btw, any reasons y u wud prefer Corsair over tagan PSU? considering tat i wud be adding 2 more gtx280 or anything similar to tat card wich will finally give me 3 way Sli.. wich the Corsair jus cant handle along with 2 more added HDDs, water cooling etc..etc.. 
--------------------

Also, wen u use this app ---> *extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
It will tell u approximately how much power is needed.. hope u hv done ur research on these apps.. buddy..


----------



## darklord (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

1.) About the Evga mobo, i really got it at 22.5K, not only me, but other ppl who ordered also got it at that same price buddy..----> 22.5k is an awesome price,no doubt about it.IIRC it retailed at ~ 26k locally,hence the question,not aware if prices went down.

2.) I wun NOT pick the cheapest DDR3 available, wen u hv got OCing in mind from stock 2.66 Ghz to 3.6Ghz on a i7 920.----> What makes you think that this kit will scale well with your CPU ? Honestly, 1333MHz CL9 is not at all a very inspiring spec for a Tri-channel RAM.If my guess is right, it will most probably be having Qimonda,Powerchip,Promos etc... 
I am dead sure it wont be having Samsung HCFO/Micron D9GTR/New Elpida and so on.

3.) for the gtx285, well simply bcoz i was above my budget , way too high to be precise so settelled for gtx280 SSC edition, buying gtx 285 or gtx295 jus bcoz its a slightly better card than the gtx280 and tat too with no budget restrictions, is kinda hard pill for me..spending 22.7K for a gpu alone is good for me..-----> the GTX285 is a improved 280.The 280 just doesnt clock at all.maybe that was addressed with the 285.

4.) Choosed tagan 1100W PSU over Corsair simply bcoz, in corsair there is no PSU above 1000W..-----> Corsair HX is built by Seasonic which is the first advantage, since its built so well, it can handle loads upto 1300W  Compared to this the Tagan 1300W fried at 900W when it was put under load testing.That speaks a lot about Tagan PSUs.Tagan used to be a superb german brand TILL they made their own PSUs.Now Tagan does not manufacture its own PSUs but gets them made from OEMs.
i7 965 @ 5.2G + 4870X2 CFX/GTX 295 Quad SLI with all cards under LN2 and heavily clocked.Such a system can be easily handled by the Corsair 



> wich the Corsair jus cant handle along with 2 more added HDDs, water cooling etc..etc..


And you say this on the basis of ? 

I am aware of all these apps dear  Should i say that i have said the above things based on my experience


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hmm....pretty quick ashu bro i think i will be a proud owner of core i7 pretty soon...

just by late 2010 .. lol


----------



## amitash (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> I would prefer the Corsair HX1000 over that Tagan crap.



Tagan isnt crap...It has over 80% efficiency and its got the cool modular connectors which light up (although this is a minor reason..looks cool though )



> TheITwares has the EVGA listed for 26.5k, how come you got it for 22.5k ?



Bargain karo...26k was way too much for a 300$ mobo...I got it at 22.5 too.


Anyways heres my rig, some parts were bought in the US:

1.Core i7 920--- 275$ after rebate 8) + TRUE, push-pull (Lapping in progress, lga1366 bracket mod also in progress)
2.eVGA x58 sli--- 22.5k 8)
3.6GB 3x2GB Gskill DDR3 1600 PC3 12800--- 180$ 8)
4.GeCube HD3870x2 1GB--- 22k (this was april 2008 )    
5.Antec 900 gamer case (cable management mod in progres)---6k 
6.Creative supreme X-fi (Soon to arrive)---65$  8)
7.Tagan BZ700 modular PSU---7k 
8.Dell SP2008WFP 22" 1680x1050---15k 
9.Logitech G15 --- 4.5k 
10.Genius laser gaming mouse 1800dpi---2k 
11.Creative 5.1 speakers (forgot price, bought 4yrs ago) 

Total-- 107k...this was when dollar prices were 46rs/dollar

Overclocking results on the i7-920 +eVGA x58 sli:

After 1hr of tweaking I was able to get my i7-920 to 3.8Ghz stable 1.2Hrs in prime..I had to stop there because Im running stock cooling and temps were touching 89C..Im sure it was stable...4 ghz was tougher to hit but after a few hours of tweaking and thanx largly to evga ELEET motherboard OC tool I was able to get it to 4.0Ghz at 1.35v...I also gave Vtt to 1.3v o im pretty sure it would have been stable if i had my TRUE ready...

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/2231/capturedpy.jpg


CPU-Z validated: *valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=522885


----------



## darklord (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



amitash said:


> Tagan isnt crap...It has over 80% efficiency and its got the cool modular connectors which light up (although this is a minor reason..looks cool though )



Alright, i agree its not crap 
BUt 14k is a bit hard to swallow for that unit, for the same price if you are getting Corsair which is a superior product then why not ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> hmm....pretty quick ashu bro i think i will be a proud owner of core i7 pretty soon...
> 
> just by late 2010 .. lol


well, wenever u become tat pround owner, all the best for tat, by still u are welcome here bro... 



> Tagan isnt crap...It has over 80% efficiency and its got the cool modular connectors which light up (although this is a minor reason..looks cool though )
> 
> Bargain karo...26k was way too much for a 300$ mobo...I got it at 22.5 too.


Shukr bhagwaan ka, koi toh aaya meri rescue ke liye.. 

Yup, i too agree with tagan for those lighting effect too 
----------

@ darklord. 

bhai mere, i knw u are right, as im no gaming or config god here yaar..  but yes, i appreciate ur comments as well too..


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

So at last the official thread for core i7 users
at this time only 3 on thinkdigit have core i7 rig so proud to be first few people in India having core i7


i have query abt UPS . i bought corsiar 750 TX SMPS . i wanted to know which UPS is best for me . i only want stand up time of max 2-3 min not more then that . my dealer said APC 650va is good for tht time but is it good enough to use with corsiar high end power supply??

@Amitash- now u tell me where u  will buy TRUE 120 with 1366 socket ??
wht is the meaning of Push Pull? is it mean fan on both sides of sink??

@ashu - i think u bought the ram at very high price . i got the same ram at 7400/-T.P


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Yeah i knw it feels really proud to be a i7 owner  so tats the main reason i created this thread.. 
-------------
 Ur PSU Corsair TX750 is an ACTIVE PFC PSU wich means u need a pure sine wave o/p wala UPS..

APC's SMART UPS range of UPS are all Pure SIne wave UPSes whereas APC's BACK UPS series are stepped sine wave UPS.. see this chart (i found it after many hours of googling..) 

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/263/upscomparisonchart.th.png


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ ashu888ashu888 - Nice thread. Good going


----------



## amitash (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> @Amitash- now u tell me where u will buy TRUE 120 with 1366 socket ??
> wht is the meaning of Push Pull? is it mean fan on both sides of sink??



TRUE bracket not available here...Im making one by welding a piece to the lga 775 socket... After exams though...and yes push pull means fans on both sides of the HS


----------



## darklord (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



amitash said:


> TRUE bracket not available here...Im making one by welding a piece to the lga 775 socket... After exams though...and yes push pull means fans on both sides of the HS



LGA1366 Bracket can be ordered through KMD and should cost around 1k. Thats how i got for both my TRUEs

If I may explain,

Push-Pull config = Basically as Amitash mentioned, 2 fans are mounted on either side of TRUE or for that matter any tower cooler. Idea is that 1 fan should pull cold air and the other should push hot air out. Same as we do in a Computer case.
So basically both fans have same air flow direction.

Hope this explains it all 



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Shukr bhagwaan ka, koi toh aaya meri rescue ke liye..
> 
> Yup, i too agree with tagan for those lighting effect too
> ----------
> ...



Arre, i am not against Tagan or you for that matter, my intention is that you get the best deal for your hard earned money.Thats why i suggested the Corsair which costs the same but is better than that Tagan FOR SURE. 
Now if you are fascinated by those gay lights then i can't help it 

Just kidding.

And I suck really bad at gaming so i am no gaming god  and neither am I config god. I just happen to know few things here and there and hence try to help,thats it.


----------



## amitash (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^A few things...Right...Are you planning to DICE your i7 too? or have you done it already?

And pls post the link to the site where i can buy the bracket...Im desperate.


----------



## darklord (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



amitash said:


> ^A few things...Right...Are you planning to DICE your i7 too? or have you done it already?
> 
> And pls post the link to the site where i can buy the bracket...Im desperate.



I Don't have an i7 setup yet  Once i do, yep i do wish to take it sub zero 

LGA1366 Bracket

Or you can get in touch with KMD and order it directly from him.


----------



## amitash (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^How do i get in touch with these KMD ppl? I dont know who they are...Are they based in india?


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



amitash said:


> ^How do i get in touch with these KMD ppl? I dont know who they are...Are they based in india?



i earlier told you abt Katmandude . its guy who shipped from America acc. ur link provided
he is active on Techenclave.com and erodov.com
he charges abt {price in amerca in dollar * 50 (acc. to conversion rate) *1.2 ~1.3 (for shipping in india)}. he is very trustable guy 
i also thinks abt importing true 120 thru them
the price of TRUE 120 (includin fan holder and 1366 socket) in america is 70$ so it wll cost abt  4200/-
if u r also intersted then we will order 2 pcs which will cost less

But i think we will wait for the product in india
i called tirupati and primeabgb both said they ordered the product and it will available in 10-15 days


@ ashu - check tht this ups is good for my smps. here is the link

*www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SC620I
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i forget in previous post abt the link of true 120 
1. *www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulex13rt.html 
directly shipped to india wht they charge shipping cost more then the cost of product
2. www.crazypc.com/products/ultra-120-1366-50985.html
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i forget in previous post abt the link of true 120 
1. *www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulex13rt.html 
directly shipped to india wht they charge shipping cost more then the cost of product
2. www.crazypc.com/products/ultra-120-1366-50985.html


----------



## amitash (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^I cant order the entire HS, I alraedy have a TRUE, i just need the bracket.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> @ ashu888ashu888 - Nice thread. Good going


Hey thanx alot dude.. 



darklord said:


> Arre, i am not against Tagan or you for that matter, my intention is that you get the best deal for your hard earned money.Thats why i suggested the Corsair which costs the same but is better than that Tagan FOR SURE.
> Now if you are fascinated by those gay lights then i can't help it
> 
> Just kidding.
> ...


Ok, well i went for Tagan jus bcoz 1100W psu was NOT available in Corsair.. neways.. i got ur suggestion .. 



vikrant333 said:


> @ ashu - check tht this ups is good for my smps. here is the link
> 
> *www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SC620I


Well, tat UPS is a 		 			 				 			 			 			 			 			 			 				 				 				 				 				 				 					                      	     						   	 	 	 		 		 				 				 			 		 	     	390 Watts	  	 	 	 	  	 		 			 			 			 			/ 620 VA UPS,

I think its worth ur config.. 
 Edit: hey Vikrant, plz post ur Config also... (In quotes tag) 

But, i warn u tat wen u decide to add more than one gpu later in ur rig, this UPS just Wont be enough..


----------



## sohancool (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hi Guys, first of all, this is a great thread. After browsing through, i have some questions-
I will be buying a core i7 920 based desktop sometime in the next month(yippee!! Finally upgrading my 3.5 yr old p4 machine ). I will be using the core i7 for gaming(at med resolutions 1024 X or something like that) and video encoding - x264 .These are the questions i have in mind-
1) I will be buying a single GTX260 OR HD4870 Graphics card. What is the recommended PSU rating for the above + if i buy a ups(assuming i buy at least a 19"LCD monitor), what will be the KVA rating needed for that?
2) On Hothardware.com, they have reviewed DDR3 modules of different frequencies(1033,1600etc). What will be the most efficient RAM frequency to go for, how much RAM is sufficient for now(3GB,6GB etc) and can i fit a 4GB module in there?
3) I Live in Pune, so are the components mentioned above in the configs available there?
4) And last but not the least, which is the most decent motherboard to go for(i assume the prices wont change much in 1 month )
My budget for the whole system *as of now is 70+/-2K*(Will a 19" LCD be justifiable for such a config?)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> Thank buddy. I got the point.Can you please post a pic of that power cord & what should I exactly tell the shopkeeper to get this power cord. I don't think he will recognise it if I tell him to give me a ICE 320 13 power cord. So in simple words what should I tell him if I want to buy this power cord.
> 
> But you can cut up the ground pin of that Rs. 30 ICE 320 13 power cord & see if this helps. Do it @ your own risk



Here is the pic of tat power cord (below) 

[img=*img144.imageshack.us/img144/6465/3143.th.jpg]


Well, wen i went to the Shopkeeper (ANupam Stationary, Mumbai) I told him tat I want a power cord that shud hv a CPU wala power cord that shud hv a female and a male connector (at its extreme ends) so he got the point and told his worker to give me a 
*2 way power cord* 

This is the best u can ask for.. if that guy has confusion in understanding this, then u can tell him that  U want a CPU power cord (the one tat goes at the back of the CPU Cabinet) and the other end shud hv a male connector instead of a 3pin plug (5 amp plug).. he'll get the point.. 

Better go to a computer stationary shop and ask for this cord.. 
---------------------

sohancool wrote:


> Hi Guys, first of all, this is a great thread. After browsing through, i have some questions-
> I will be buying a core i7 920 based desktop sometime in the next month(yippee!! Finally upgrading my 3.5 yr old p4 machine ). I will be using the core i7 for gaming(at med resolutions 1024 X or something like that) and video encoding - x264 .These are the questions i have in mind-
> 1) I will be buying a single GTX260 OR HD4870 Graphics card. What is the recommended PSU rating for the above + if i buy a ups(assuming i buy at least a 19"LCD monitor), what will be the KVA rating needed for that?
> 2) On Hothardware.com, they have reviewed DDR3 modules of different frequencies(1033,1600etc). What will be the most efficient RAM frequency to go for, how much RAM is sufficient for now(3GB,6GB etc) and can i fit a 4GB module in there?
> ...



1.) DO not buy gtx260, instead get a gtx280 SSC (Super super clocked) edition for Rs.22.7K or if u hv a budget of 35K jus for gpu, get a gtx295 
(but after looking at ur budget of 70K, i dnt think a gtx295 is worth buying for tat budget) .. 

also, since u will be building a Core i7 system, ur PSU shud be a min of 750W (Corsair TX750) if u jus plan to hv one gpu (graphics card) all thru ur core i7 config for years.. but if at all u wanna think of adding another (2nd) gpu card or even a 3rd card, then its better to go for a 1100W PSU (Tagan BZ1100) and yes, and these PSU's are Active PFC type PSU's wich in simple terms means tat u NEED TO HAVE a pure Sine wave o/p wala UPS (see the image in my reply #10) APC'S SMART UPS range of UPS are all Active PFC supporting UPS since they generate pure sine wave at the o/p wich is gr8 for Active PFC PSUs..  

So, if the PSU is an ACTIVE PFC type pf PSU, get a Pure Sine Wave UPS 
(hope u got the clarification)..... 

If the PSU is 750W, a 850VA rating UPS is good enough, if the PSU is 1000W or more, get a 1500VA rating UPS


2.) As of now, a 3GB RAM kit (from Corsair or from G Skill) is enough (as per ur budget) 
(note: sum mobo support 12GB of RAM and sum support upto 24GB of RAM)

3.) Well, u can get ur components from here ---> www.theitwares.com its a really trusted site and i hv made all the purchases from  tat site and also many of the guys here in this thread too.. 

4.) if u dnt wanna OC, then get Gigabyte's GA-EX58-UD5 as its the best board out there at a very gr8 price (of 17K)
 if u are into OCing, get Evga's X58 mobo at a price of 22.5K (from theitwares.com)

19" LCD is very much suitable for this budget.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace..


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Here is the pic of tat power cord (below)
> 
> [img=*img144.imageshack.us/img144/6465/3143.th.jpg]
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot buddy 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ashu888ashu888 said:


> sohancool wrote:
> 
> 
> 1.) DO not buy gtx260, instead get a gtx280 SSC (Super super clocked) edition for Rs.22.7K or if u hv a budget of 35K jus for gpu, get a gtx295
> ...



^^ Good suggestions Buddy . But I've one suggestion for him :

*For the LCD go with BenQ 22 inch HD lcd. It's only Rs. 9-9.5K.*

=============================================

*@ sohancool*

Since I think you will be encoding HD movies with that rig. HD movies will simply shine with the core i7, GTX 295 gfx card & that BenQ 22inch HD monitor.

& why you want to be a low end gamer with such high end rig config. OMG!! a future GTX 295 & core i7 ownner wants to play games at 1024*768 with low to medium details. Thats crazy. Get that 22inch HD lcd & enjoy gaming
in HD resolution with high settings with full glory.


----------



## amitash (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> 1) I will be buying a single GTX260 OR HD4870 Graphics card. What is the recommended PSU rating for the above + if i buy a ups(assuming i buy at least a 19"LCD monitor), what will be the KVA rating needed for that?
> 2) On Hothardware.com, they have reviewed DDR3 modules of different frequencies(1033,1600etc). What will be the most efficient RAM frequency to go for, how much RAM is sufficient for now(3GB,6GB etc) and can i fit a 4GB module in there?
> 3) I Live in Pune, so are the components mentioned above in the configs available there?
> 4) And last but not the least, which is the most decent motherboard to go for(i assume the prices wont change much in 1 month )
> My budget for the whole system as of now is 70+/-2K(Will a 19" LCD be justifiable for such a config?)



1.core i7-920--15k
2.corsair 3gb ddr3 1333--7.5k
3.2xMSI HD4870 crossfire--25k
4.BenQ T2200 22"---9k
5.Gigabyte UD3r---14k
6.corsair 650W---7k

Total--78k


----------



## darklord (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> 1.) DO not buy gtx260, instead get a gtx280 SSC (Super super clocked) edition for Rs.22.7K



I Wouldnt do that.Reason being, the newer 216 Shader model of GTX 260 is very powerful and when clocked can equal GTX 280.GTX280 is known to be a bad clocking card.So if you think, GTX260 makes more sense.
If i was in such a fix I would do something entirely different, Since 4850 has become so cheap, I would buy 2 of them and CF them, I would end up spending 16-17k, lesser than even GTX 260.



> but if at all u wanna think of adding another (2nd) gpu card or even a 3rd card, then its better to go for a 1100W PSU (Tagan BZ1100)



Not really. For 2 cards, The TX 750 will be more than sufficient. 3rd Card is an overkill according to me anyways.

With that budget, I would be looking at this,

i7 920 - 15.5k
Gigabyte X58 UD5 ( for the flexibility of SLI & CF) - 18k
3GB DDR3 RAM - 7k
Corsair TX750 PSU - 7.5k
Palit ATI 4850  - 8k
22" Viewsonic LCD - 11k
CM690 Chassis - 4k
Samsung/LG DVD-RW - 1.2k
500GB WD HDD - 3k

Total - 75.2k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> Thanks a lot buddy


Not a problem dude.. 

btw, are u planning to buy tat UPS topgear ?? (the one tats in my siggy) ? coz im guessing tat the UPS was the main reason y u and i were worried abt cabling and connections.. 



> ^^ Good suggestions Buddy . But I've one suggestion for him :
> 
> *For the LCD go with BenQ 22 inch HD lcd. It's only Rs. 9-9.5K.*


Yeah, rightly suggested topgear.. 
=============================================


amitash said:


> 1.core i7-920--15k
> 2.corsair 3gb ddr3 1333--7.5k
> 3.2xMSI HD4870 crossfire--25k
> 4.BenQ T2200 22"---9k
> ...


Looks like the OP has got many options to choose from.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## sohancool (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Thanks for all the replies..guess i need to stretch my budget a little..you guys were of great help


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Now guys here is my purchase

Intel Core i7 920- 15400/-
Gigabyte x58 UD5- 17800/-
Corsair 3Gb 1333MHz- 7400/-
Corsair 750TX - 8000/-
CM HAF 932 - 9200/-
Western Digital 1TB 32MB cache-5800/-
Other products still thinking mainly for Gfx card and monitor which one to buy?
TRUE 120 - not available in india yet still waiting


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



sohancool said:


> Thanks for all the replies..guess i need to stretch my budget a little..you guys were of great help



Yup, tat wud be better, if u wanna enter into gaming.. and also for a lil bit of futureproofing..



vikrant333 said:


> Now guys here is my purchase
> 
> Intel Core i7 920- 15400/-
> Gigabyte x58 UD5- 17800/-
> ...


Well, for monitor, go for Either Dell or for BenQ's HD monitor 22"
for the gpu, (im an nVIDIA fan) so go for nVIDIA..


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Not a problem dude..
> 
> btw, are u planning to buy tat UPS topgear ?? (the one tats in my siggy) ? coz im guessing tat the UPS was the main reason y u and i were worried abt cabling and connections..



No buddy. Actually I was planning to buy a APC 650VA UPS which has same type of sockets.

Here's the product page & pic 

*www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BK650MI&CFID=14752287&CFTOKEN=70424480

*www.apcmedia.com/resource/images/500/Back/BK650MIback.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

aahh.. i see, well yes these sockets are the same as my APC UPS.. ok ok ..


----------



## amitash (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> Other products still thinking mainly for Gfx card and monitor which one to buy?



Depends on your budget.

If 25k then get 2 MSI HD4870's for 12.5k each and crossfire them

If less than 20k get 2 4850's and crossfire...Both setups will easily beat the gtx-280/285.


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



amitash said:


> Depends on your budget.
> 
> If 25k then get 2 MSI HD4870's for 12.5k each and crossfire them
> 
> If less than 20k get 2 4850's and crossfire...Both setups will easily beat the gtx-280/285.



plzz clear my doubt on gfx card ..
if i purchased the 1 nvidia gtx 285 now after sometime when i want to upgrade the system  and put the new series of gfx card frm nvidia supposed GTX 3XX .then it will possible to add tht gfx card or i shuld buy another GTX 285 ?????


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

well, im not so sure, (so let other ppl clear that out) ..but in general wat i think is tat, wen u hv got one card as gtx285, the other subsequent cards (1 or more) shud also be the same as gtx285...

Coz, i now hv gtx280 SSC edition, so in future i think i'll hv to buy gtx280 only (if i wanna make it as a SLi)..
-------------------


Also, to amitash: 

hey dude can u jus post a pic of ur TRUE wen attached to ur CPU, coz i wanna see if tat thing exactly fits onto ur Evga X58 mobo and also how it looks.. 
-------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## amitash (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@vikrant: no u will not be able to put 2 different series of cards in sli or crossfire...If u go for ati  you can use hybrid crossfire to put 2 gfx cards of the same series in crossfire eg: HD4850 and HD4870 but u will NOT be able to crossfire on 2 different series like HD3870 and HD4870..

Ashu chek thi out: *www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...ga-x58-sli-lga-1366-motherboard-review-5.html


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> @vikrant: no u will not be able to put 2 different series of cards in sli or crossfire...If u go for ati you can use hybrid crossfire to put 2 gfx cards of the same series in crossfire eg: HD4850 and HD4870 but u will NOT be able to crossfire on 2 different series like HD3870 and HD4870..


And does this apply to nVIDIA cards also bro ?? i mean a gtx280 with another gtx280 ONLY ??  


> Ashu chek thi out: *www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...-review-5.html


Ok, thanx  checking tat out..


----------



## darklord (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> And does this apply to nVIDIA cards also bro ?? i mean a gtx280 with another gtx280 ONLY ??
> 
> Ok, thanx  checking tat out..



I Dont think SLI supports different models of same series in SLI. Has to be same model, brand could be different.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

yaa i also thought tat way..  

btw, thanx for the clarification, so it means tat if i hv a EVGA's gtx280 SSC Edition now, for an SLi, i shud hv <any brand> gtx280 <SSC> in future also... right.. ??

Or w'out the SSC is fine.. ???


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

SSC comes with pre oced bios - which has more speed than normal ones.

If you install two gfx card - say one ssc & one non ssc then it may cause prob coz two cards will run @ different speed or the ssc could downgrade to non ssc cards speed.
So it will give you less performance.

So it's recomended to buy another ssc edition card or card which has same clock speed as ssc edition.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

thanx again for the clear info dude...
-----------

Wat i fear is tat, after a year will this Evga gtx280 SSC will be available or no.. 
if no, then i'll hv to buy it this time itself.. (for the fear of its production/availability being halted)... wat u say.. ?? any ideas.. ??

coz, say it or not, this card costs a bomb at 22.7K.. 
-------------
Edit: after installing the Neat Digit plugin (using greasemonkey script file on FF) the post quick reply option jus DOES NOT automatically highlight my new post, to see the post posted by me, i always hv to do F5..  any one else facing this problem.. ??
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## darklord (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> thanx again for the clear info dude...
> -----------
> ...



If at all you are keen on doing SLI just for the kicks, why not go for GTX 260 216SP SLI ? will work out cheaper.

Buying GTX280 after an year is outright stupid. Even though it would be available, there would be cards out by then which will butcher GTX280 SLI even in single card configs and would be faar cheaper too.

Think about it


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ well, i hv already purchased the gtx280 SSC dude.. 
-----------

Jus tat theitwares.com guy is a bit busy due to family problems tats the reason my i7, UPS and Cabinet) are pending to be delivered.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> thanx again for the clear info dude...
> -----------
> ...



Wait for another 6 months & see if this cards price come down
or a better performing single gpu solution comes out @ a lower price so you can put them in sli mode @ Rs. 22-25K.

Then you can sell your existing GTX 280SSC.

If you don't wish to sell that GTX 280SSC & want some best performance or suspect that it will not be available then get another GTX 280 SSC.

===================================

I'm facing the same prob while posting but I'm using opera 9.64.


----------



## darklord (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ well, i hv already purchased the gtx280 SSC dude..
> -----------
> 
> Jus tat theitwares.com guy is a bit busy due to family problems tats the reason my i7, UPS and Cabinet) are pending to be delivered..
> ...



Then stick to one card for now,save money.Later on if there is a better and powerful card, you can sell this and buy that or else buy another 280 and SLI.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> Wait for another 6 months & see if this cards price come down
> or a better performing single gpu solution comes out @ a lower price so you can put them in sli mode @ Rs. 22-25K.
> 
> Then you can sell your existing GTX 280SSC.
> ...



yaa, u are right, wil lwait for 6 months to see if the prices come down or if a new card is available better than the gtx280 then wil sell this and migrate to a new card.. 
---------

Thanx for the update on the "post quick reply" thingy..



darklord said:


> Then stick to one card for now,save money.Later on if there is a better and powerful card, you can sell this and buy that or else buy another 280 and SLI.


Yup, rightly said.. thanx..


----------



## amitash (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^Remember I had actually suggested you go for 2x4870 cfx at 25k but u wanted nvidia.... Now im thinking of getting 2x4870 crossfair, or maybe ill wait till 4890 coming out next month AFAIK...


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> yaa, u are right, wil lwait for 6 months to see if the prices come down or if a new card is available better than the gtx280 then wil sell this and migrate to a new card..
> ---------
> 
> Thanx for the update on the "post quick reply" thingy..
> ...



I've an another idea. Keep your GTX 280 SSC & use it for physics calculation only. Coz many upcoming games will support physics.

When cards like GTX 295 will be available @ Rs. 22-25K then get one as GTX 295 has inbuilt sli like 9800GX2.

Guys please comment on this suggestion. Is it worth it or not.


----------



## darklord (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> I've an another idea. Keep your GTX 280 SSC & use it for physics calculation only. Coz many upcoming games will support physics.
> 
> When cards like GTX 295 will be available @ Rs. 22-25K then get one as GTX 295 has inbuilt sli like 9800GX2.
> 
> Guys please comment on this suggestion. Is it worth it or not.



GTX 295 will never drop down to 20-25k range locally.The card will be discontinued before that.
GTX280 as a Physics processor is not a very good idea.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hmm.. i see.. well neways.. as of now i am happy with the gtx280 SSC... 
there is alot of technicality in these stuff..  so lets see wich games this card lets me play and for how much long time... 
------------


----------



## amitash (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

ATi HD4890 is coming out...Its supposed to cost 300$ and it beats both gtx280 and 285 AFAIK...Hope its around 17k here.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

yaar, mujhe aur jealous mat kar.. 
------------


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



darklord said:


> GTX 295 will never drop down to 20-25k range locally.The card will be discontinued before that.
> GTX280 as a Physics processor is not a very good idea.



Thanks for the clarification buddy.


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

What about core contact freezer from sunbeamtech for Corei7

I recently purchased from lynx and planning to use it with corei7. Will it give good performance?


----------



## amitash (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^It gives decent-ish performance...Not as good as the TRUE though...You can buy it if your not going to go past sth like 3.4-3.6Ghz


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



nandu26 said:


> What about core contact freezer from sunbeamtech for Corei7
> 
> I recently purchased from lynx and planning to use it with corei7. Will it give good performance?



Any pic please.. ??


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Go to this page for product details, reviews, benchmarks & pics of that cooler 

*www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/cooler/Core-ContactFreezer.html


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

thanx alot dude.. 

Btw, did u purchase ur UPS.. ???


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Not yet..........I'll purchase it on august.............so a long time to wait............


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

August.. ?? omfg.... 
-------

Neways... I will be getting my Processor and UPS (APC Smart UPS Model: SUA 1500 i) in 2 days, so will post a screenshot of my rig.. 

Edit: I delayed the purchasing of the core i7 (by abt 2 weeks) coz, the price wen unexpectedly higher to about Rs. 17.5K due to the Dollar uprise, so now im getting this at Rs. 15.3K ..  hence buying it now.. 
-------------
btw, shud i buy (plz help me suggest jus one from below).. 

1.) Cooler Master CM690 (w'out side panel): as i think the PSU slot is at the top, coz my Tagan PSU has a fan mounted at the top, 

or

2.) Cooler Master CM690 (with Side panel): i think the PSU slot is at the bottom ...
-------------

OR shud i buy any one of them, as it really doesnt matter.. ??
---------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## amitash (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Get the one with side panel...If PSU is on the top, it will suck in the hot air coming out of the processor..


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hi,

sry for making multiple threads.My i am gonna get my day after tommrow.I have cross checked it but still got problems on gfx card and dvd/cd/lightscribe writer and it is above my budget.My budget is maximum Rs 100000.My  config:

*[FONT=&quot]Power Supply:[/FONT]*Tagan BZ1100  Rs. 14,100/-

*[FONT=&quot]Processor[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Core i7-920 (2.66 GHz) Retail – *Rs 15150*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Cooling:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *Thermal right Ultra-120 Extreme Black Anniversary Edition - TRUE 120 Black- Rs 3500*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Motherboard:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]3.) Evga: model: X58 – *Rs 22500*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Hard Drive:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA – *Rs 6500* [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Video Card[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: sli or crossfire or single[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Monitor: [/FONT]Samsung 2233SW  – Rs 15500 or any other
*

*[FONT=&quot]Sound Card[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer – *Rs 4500*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Speakers[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Logitech G51 5.1 Speakers – *Rs 7500*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Precision PC Gaming Headset *Rs 1900*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Cd/DVD-/+RW[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Communications[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]Linksys WMP300N – *Rs7500*

*[FONT=&quot]Keyboard [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]& *Mouse*: normal - *Rs800*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Operating System[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Windows Vista Home Premium -t0rrent[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Ram:[/FONT]*Corsair TR3X3G-1333C9 --------------------------------------> Rs. 8200/-* or 6gb

*
*[FONT=&quot]Case:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] cooler master [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Centurion 534 Silver – Rs 3375[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Specs of cabinet[/FONT]*

*Motherboards  *  ATX  , m-ATX

*5.25" Drive Bay*   5 (Exposed)

*3.5" Drive Bay*    1 (Exposed); 4 (Hidden)

*I/O Panel*        USB2.0 x 2; MIC x 1; SPK x 1; IEEE1394 x 1(Support Intel HD Audio)

*Cooling System*    One 120x120x25mm Rear fan(exhaust),
                One 120x120x25mm side fan (intake),
                One 120x120x25mm front fan (intake)(Optional)
*Expansion Slots*    7

*Dimension (W / H / D)* W202 x H435 x D480 mm
Or​ *Cabinet:* Nvidia cm690 – Rs 6000 



*[FONT=&quot]Available   Color[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]Black[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Dimension (W   / H / D)[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot](W)213 X   (H)482 x (D)524.5 mm[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Weight[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]9.8 kg[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Material[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]Chassis:   SECC, Bezel: Metal mesh+ABS[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Motherboards[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]ATX,   Micro-ATX[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5.25"   Drive Bay[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]5 Exposed   (without the use of exposed 3.5 inch Drive Bay),
  4 Exposed (with the use of 3.5 inch Drive Bay) [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3.5"   Drive Bay[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5 Hidden,
  1 Exposed (converted from one 5.25 inch Drive Bay) [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]I/O Panel[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]USB 2.0x2,   IEEE 1394 x1, MIC x1, eSATA x 1, SPK x1
  (support Intel HD / AC’97 Audio)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cooling   System[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]Front :120mm   green LED fan x 1, 1200 rpm, 21 dBA,
  Rear : 120mm standard fan x 1, 1200 rpm, 21 dBA,
  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Top : 120 or 140mm fan x 2 (optional),
  Bottom : 120mm fan x 1 (optional),
  Left: 120mm standard fan x 1, 1200 rpm, 21 dBA,
  Right: one 80x15mm fan (optional)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Expansion   Slots[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Power Supply[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Standard ATX   PS2/ EPS 12V (optional)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Certification[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]nVIDIA SLI[/FONT]

  Pls help me.also a good webcam.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ amitash..  

Thanx for the suggestion bro, jus ordered the CM 690 with side panel.. 
-----------

to coolnikk: 


> Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA – Rs 6500
> 
> Video Card: sli or crossfire or single
> 
> ...


1.) The HDD (WD): is good.. but a bit too costly.. I got myself a Caviar Green from theitwares.com for a price of Rs.5100/-

2.) Videocard: It all depends on wich side u favour, nVIDIA or ATi... personally im a nVIDIA fan  so i recommend u that... but still again.. its ur wish...

but watever u do, DONT buy 2 cards (Either for SLi or CF)..coz the price will surely come down as both nVIDIA and ATi will  be releasing their new range of cards.. so jus BUY one at the present time.. 

3.) Monitor: This is the best monitor, believe me, so go for it.. 

4.) OS: Vista... ok good.get 64 bit edition..but if u wanna hv a dual boot OS option, then first install Win XP (32bit) and the install Vista (64bit) OS.. 
also...* plz edit that t0r*ent word from ur post..* 

5.) RAM: as of now go for 3 GB RAM.. dnt blow ur money off, keep it for future upgrades..

6.) PSU: the TAGAN BZ1100 psu is an ACTIVE PFC type of PSU, wich simply means tat it needs a PURE SINE WAVE o/p type UPS..so if u plan to get a UPS for ur precious system, get APC SMART UPS (model: SUA 1500 i) its a 1500 VA 980W UPS and will  serve best for u in future even for TRi SLi or CFX... 

7.) Cabinet: tats a good cabinet, get a side panel type of CM690 cabinet...  
the cabinet is too costly... i paid Rs.4400/- from theitwares.com 
-----------

Hope sum of ur querries are clarified.. but ur config exceeds ur 1-Lac budget... its comming to 1.36 Lac..  so u need to cut down on sum stuff.. like sound card, communincations, headset and speakers..
------------

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

How is Gigibayte x58 Extreme bhailog? UD5 or extreme?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

AAre sunny dude... both are jus the same mobo... i mean Extreme has got the so called GB's Hybrid sink pipe 2 design wich is this little heat sink ---> *www.clunk.org.uk/forums/reviews/15041-gigabyte-ga-ex58-extreme-living-review.html#post44175

see the link for the "Hybrid Silent pipe 2 fitted" .... where as the UD5 has not got that... simple.. 

and overall, for OCing GB mobos are not preferred, instead Evga... 
-----------


----------



## darklord (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

UD5 is a more sensible option.Extreme isnt worth the price premium it demands.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

wats the price for Core i7 965?? is it available in India??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Agreed to darklord.. 
---------

to: j1n M@tt : the price are as follows:

1.) Core i7 920 ---------> Rs. 15.5K
2.) Core i7 940 ---------> Rs. 25K
3.) Core i7 965 ---------> Rs. 55K


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I'm getting i7 940


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

Congrats.. . but for 25K is it????
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
===========

To all:  guys, one of my sticky threads in the Gamerz section was removed from sticky..  can anyone tell me whom to contact to re list that thread as Sticky again ??  
this was my thread wich was removed from sticky.. ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82371

so any help wud be really appreciated.. guys... 
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ *ashu888ashu888*

Did you order the CM690 with transparent side panel ?

Regarding your doubt about CM690 - you have to put the PSU at the bottom of this cabby. I think I've told you about that in some post.

I'm also eager to see those pics of your rig ( though it's not ready yet ).
But it's just delaying.........  

BTW, you have to invest in some cool led fans ( atleast 3-4 120mm ) to see the cabbys beauty
& get the proper air circulation.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

ooh yeah.. i hv ordered extra fans (2) from the already existing 2 fans (one front and one rear) so in total it will be 4 fans with LEDs..  and yes sir ji  i hv ordered CM690 with the side panel wala cabinet and yes, the PSU will go at the bottom.. 

My Rig will be ready by tomorrow..  so expect the pics til  late nite tomo.. 
----------

Also, about our (ur and mine) UPS confusion over connectors , now since the Rig and LCD power cord confusion were sorted out..  

tell me dude, how are u planning to get ur 2 pin plug wale peripherals like Router adapter, speakers etc to power up ?? via spike guard or via a separate main outlet.. ??? 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

ashu this is the link *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1725
is this monitor better than my samsung.i also got tat cm 690 nvidia wala in rs 6000 as i think to prefer it as it has superion coolnig or shall i go with tat centurion. im a nvidia fan so suggest me a good gfx card.


----------



## amitash (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> Video Card: sli or crossfire or single



SLI now is too expensive for the price/perf ratio....You can get 2xMSI HD4870 crossfire, or the best thing will be to wait untill mid april and get a single 4890...Its bound to be less than 20k as it will be 300$ at release.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> ooh yeah.. i hv ordered extra fans (2) from the already existing 2 fans (one front and one rear) so in total it will be 4 fans with LEDs..  and yes sir ji  i hv ordered CM690 with the side panel wala cabinet and yes, the PSU will go at the bottom..
> 
> ...



I only need to connect the speaker...So I'm using it from main power outlet of my home


----------



## racevthme (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Mine is also an i7 Rig... .  

Suggestion :: Mite be Helpful  

CodeMasters games like GRID and DIRT are not playable on i7 ..

To make them work...goto system folder in game installation directory..edit hardware_settings_restrictions.xml .... 

search for workerMap8Core  ... change it to workerMap4Core

The game will work ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



coolnikk said:


> ashu this is the link *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1725
> is this monitor better than my samsung.i also got tat cm 690 nvidia wala in rs 6000 as i think to prefer it as it has superion coolnig or shall i go with tat centurion. im a nvidia fan so suggest me a good gfx card.


Well, Samsung is a Best known brand for LCDs.. (i knw their Optical Drives $uck BIG time..) so go for Samsung 2233.. w;out any doubt..(even im planning to buy that same LCD).. 

For the Cabinet, go for CM690 (side panel) wala cabinet (it has 2 fans already installed, one front and one rear) and u hv the option to install 5 more fans.. so i ordered 2 extra Blue LED (120mm) fans so in total, i'll hv 4 fans..

Guys, (to all) is the BLUE LED fan good enough (i mean color wise) or shud i get multi color LED fan.. ??

For the gpu (since u are an nVIDA fan)...  as of now, go for a SINGLE Evga gtx280 SSC (super super clock) edition as its 22.7K ... any other wud be way too costly like gtx285 or any higher..



amitash said:


> SLI now is too expensive for the price/perf ratio....You can get 2xMSI HD4870 crossfire, or the best thing will be to wait untill mid april and get a single 4890...Its bound to be less than 20k as it will be 300$ at release.


Well, he is an nVIDIA fan...amitash.. 


topgear said:


> I only need to connect the speaker...So I'm using it from main power outlet of my home


Ooh..  .... but wat abt ur router ?? (or u using a LAN card kya?) 

Finally, my system will be ready by tomo evening..  (as i'll be getting the i7 and cabinet tomo)


racevthme said:


> Mine is also an i7 Rig... .
> 
> Suggestion :: Mite be Helpful
> 
> ...


Plz post ur config (in quotes using 





> tags with prices of every component, location u purchased from)
> 
> and thanx for the suggestion, i hv not tested those games still.. but will do so..
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Ooh..  .... but wat abt ur router ?? (or u using a LAN card kya?)



Rightly guessed 



> Finally, my system will be ready by tomo evening..  (as i'll be getting the i7 and cabinet tomo)



Congrats..............


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

thanx for the update.. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
============

*Offtopic:*

*To all:* guys, one of my sticky threads in the Gamerz section was removed from sticky.. can anyone tell me whom to contact to re list that thread as Sticky again ??
this was my thread wich was removed from sticky.. ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82371

so any help wud be really appreciated.. guys... 
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

the price of samsung 2233sw is 10500/-not as mentioned abve 15500/-
so be careful while buying lcd..

if u buy that lcd then other option will be dell s2209w full hd which is available @10300 with 3 year warranty from lynx-india.com selling @ techenclave.com


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ hhey thanx for the update, 

 but u sure abt the price.. ?? 
--------------

TO all: Finally, the day has come wen my Core i7 came to life and full 1100W of PSU power (well not really a total of 1100W)..  
 Had installation finished (today, by 23.00 hrs) and will be posting pics tomo 
(as now using my old P4 system for posting this reply) 
---------

Man, the LEDs of the Taga PSU and the LED fan (front grill of CM690, with side panel cabinet) is jus awesome, i was awe struck wen the system was fully ON.. 
--------

Will, post pics tomo morning surely..(topgear, pakka yaar, kal pics yahan hongey) 
---------

Now, im getting a bit more greedy and thinking of buying the Samsung 2233 22" LCD..  so any takers for my 

1.) current (2 yr. old) Samsung 19" LCD (model: SyncMaster 920NW).. ?
[Reason for selling: planning to buy Samsung 2233, 22" LCD]
and 
2.) APC 500VA UPS (model: BACK UPS ES 500)..?
[Reason for selling: planning to buy APC 1500VA, 980W UPS]
---------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Congrats buddy. Waiting eagerly for the the pics. So today will be the D-day 

Why don't you go for benq 22 inch HD monitor instead. It will offer you full HD resolution on it's 22inch screen & you will be a HD gamer with HD rig 

you can consider two of these :
BenQ t2200hd Rs. 9.5K or SO.
BenQ e2200hd Rs. 11.5K ( Recomended )


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

My rig is final now. Here it is:
Core i7 940-25k
Gigabyte x58 UD5-17k
Corsair 6 GB DDR3-15k
MSI GTX295-35k. Is MSI okay?
WD 1TB-7k
Coolermaster 1000W- 8-9k
Some nice looking cabby- 3-4k

Will be using the same keyboard, mouse and speakers. 
Just want a 22" full HD LCD. Shall I go for Samsung  2233 or BenQ E2200?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

congrats.., plz post ur config in 





> tags.. it its easily viewable..
> 
> Get CM690 cabinet (With side panel) will look good.. for Rs.4.4K
> -----------
> ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Arrey I posted from my phone. 

BTW anybody willing to help me with my LCD problem?


----------



## amitash (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I would suggest the samsung...

And for GTX295 go for Zotac...It OC's decently and you get free mirrors edge 

And for RAM, you can contact KMD and get 6GB of OCZ or Gskill (the ones i have) 1600Mhz for 6.4k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Sunny, get the Samsung wala LCD yar... 2233SW wala... im also gtitng that same LCD..  (in a week) 
----------

Btw, here are my Rig pics.. 

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/8407/dsc01297r.th.jpg
*img5.imageshack.us/img5/2853/dsc01296n.th.jpg
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/6957/dsc01295w.th.jpg
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/748/dsc01294r.th.jpg
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/5888/dsc01293z.th.jpg
*img7.imageshack.us/img7/8350/dsc01292r.th.jpg
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/8789/dsc01291e.th.jpg


*img17.imageshack.us/img17/4606/dsc01288w.th.jpg
*img19.imageshack.us/img19/2811/dsc01287tgg.th.jpg
*img257.imageshack.us/img257/4038/dsc01286.th.jpg
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/7827/dsc01299s.th.jpg






*imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
Nice pics dude! Hum toh sapne hi dekh sakte hain(for this month) 
Yeah I'll get Samsung one. Currently I have Samsung T220. It's also a 22" awesome LCD but not HD. GTX295 is worth using with HD 

One more question. Will Linux support my rig?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 
thanx dude.. 

Yar, linux ka pata nahi...  (kabhi kabhaar, WIndows OS bhi use kiya karo yaar..)


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

*@ ashu888ashu888* - Nice pics buddy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@amitash, Zotac? Never heard of it man. I'm OK with MSI 
As for RAM, I'll go either for Corsair or OCZ. 

@ashu, Arrey yaar 10 months se Vista use kar raha tha and it suddenly conked off on me. A BSOD and all gone. So installed Arch Linux 
Will be Dual booting Arch and Vista on new PC.


----------



## amitash (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Just because you havent heard of it doesnt mean its a bad brand....btw i just got the cooler master aquagate s1 water cooling kit...Will be installing on monday 

and btw, for full hd gaming gtx295 is not vfm...It will PWN at full HD...The only place gtx295 is actually required is on a 30" monitor with 2560+ resolution...You can also wait for ati's HD4995x2...It may be better than gtx295.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I already told you,no ATI/AMD for me.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> *@ ashu888ashu888* - Nice pics buddy


thanx buddy.. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> @ashu, Arrey yaar 10 months se Vista use kar raha tha and it suddenly conked off on me. A BSOD and all gone. So installed Arch Linux
> Will be Dual booting Arch and Vista on new PC.



ooh, i see...


----------



## RMN (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ashu
nice pix and rig mate!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

Hey, thanx alot buddy, appreciate it..


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

My core i7 rig is also ready just left is gfx card...
i can't wait so i will get the gfx card from friend and start the new rig 
if it is possible post pict. of same....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

i see, well, wen ur rig is ready, jus post ur config+place of purchase+price in 





> tags..  and pics also if possible..
> -----------


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

===========

Purchased APC's SMART UPS (1500VA, 980W ups) for Rs. 17,000 wich came with all the necessary power cords (topgear, i hope u reading this) will post pics if anyone requires it. 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
I have my nice little APC 800 VA UPS which I guess is pretty much sufficient for my coming rig. 
And yeah,I won't be buying Samsung 2233 as the current Samsung T220 I have has much better specs than 2233. And I don't think HD would look much better on 22". It needs at least a 30" LCD. As for GTX 295 I'm buying it because I want my PC to be 
future proof. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Damn!the carpenter messed up my computer table. Made the place for keyboard on right and made a drawer in mouses' place. WTF!
Will get it fixed tomorrow.
Want everything to be perfect before my i7 rig arrives. 
And yeah I wanna buy a WiFi card for my PC. Any suggestions?


----------



## amitash (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^Go for linksys....
And btw, another gfx sollution which will perform equal and sometimes a little faster or slower would be 2xgtx260 SLI...I got a quote from KMD at Rs 11,600 for one evga gtx260 core 216...So only 23k for two....Im just saying this, cus GTX295 is one of the worst vfm cards ever.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

No way I'm buying anything less than GTX280.  But man GTX295 is teh beast!!
As for the WiFi card, will it support Linux?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

yup, tat Linksys is really good as told to u by Amitash..  

also, my plans for the LCD Samsung 2233 hv also been postponed, as not having any money now to spend more on my rig, maybe in future i'll see.. 
----------

Hey Amitash, any new games u tried on ur Rig.. ?? 
yaar, kabhi games ke baare mein bhi likha karo.. 
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## amitash (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

i will be trying games now... On my brand new zotac gtx295....  actually i was going to go for 2xgtx 260 sli but my dealer had someone coming from U.S so i got gtx 295 for only 25k... Only 1k mord than the gtx260 sli... I still say that if u are paying 35k, its not worth it, 25 however is... As for the card, its HUGE... 12" and it just barely fits in my case... Will post pics of it soon.. Also will post pics of the water cooler.... Also has a beautifull smooth matte black finish... Also got free racedriver grid and 3dmark vantage.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

woow... tats awesome.. :O tell me the next time u ar eplanning to buy any cards from the US... i will pay u in advance..  (seriously)...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
btw, im planning to get another gtx280 SSC (of Evga) if u hv any1 coming from the US, do tell me Dude..


----------



## amitash (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

someone keeps coming once a year atleast  so i may be able to get u... Problem is that u dont get warranty... I got the card thru my dealer itself, but from us so he can pull a few strings and get me replacements... I dont think gtx280ssc is available as i cant find it in stock anywhere... So u probably have to buy for 22.5k again.


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

someone is coming frm US in nxt month so i also thinks get good gfx card & TRUE 120 for my rig

what is the idle temp. with stock cooler?? my rig always shows 40 c and at 25% load it will 
show 51 to 53 C ?(NO OVERCLOCK)
is it right or i shuld chnge my cooler??


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ===========
> 
> Purchased APC's SMART UPS (1500VA, 980W ups) for Rs. 17,000 wich came with all the necessary power cords (topgear, i hope u reading this) will post pics if anyone requires it.
> --------------
> ...



Congrats for your purchase.

I'm looking at it buddy. Can you post some pics with those coverter cable connected.


BTW, I doubt the ups you bought is overpriced though I'm not sure.

check out this webpage :
*www.deltapage.com/

They are selling APC 1500VA UPS for Rs. 9950 only. Can you call them & confirm which model is this ? Coz the price diff way too much.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

well, i got this UPS from APC themselves, a lady from APC bangalore called me up and asked me if i was on the lookout for a UPS (as i had mailed them 15 days back, hence the call came), so i said yes and questioned her that wether they hv any APC distributor in Mumbai from where i can buy that UPS (related to my needs), so got that shop's name along with the concerned person.. so i think if PAC gave that number to me, it must be a trusted source.. 

Anyhow..  i saw that link of Delta Peripherals, the APC UPS is jus mentioned 1500VA (no wattage, not even model, also those ppl are offering jus 1 year Onsite warranty, whereas mine is 3 years warranty from APC, so i guess the catch is in the warranty period)

My model is: SUA1500i (its a 1500VA, 980W UPS with 3 yrs Onsite warranty) 
----------
This is the lkink to my UPS: *www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SUA1500I&total_watts=50 
------------


I'll post pics by this afternoon..  (by 12 or 13.00 hrs)
-----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## amitash (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@vikrant: those temps are correct... The stock cooler sux... The vcore might be set to 1.325v automatically by the bios.... Just change it to 1.22v for better temps... Will post my water cooling results soon.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

wich water cooling u using for the processor. .?? (i dnt think t.r.u.e is a water cooler product, jus air.. right.. ?)
-----------

@ vikrant: wen are u ordering the products.. ?? even im in need of a Evga gtx280 SSC (to go with my present gtx280 ssc in SLi)....can u place order to tat person for me too.. ?? how can i pay u dude.. !!
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> well, i got this UPS from APC themselves, a lady from APC bangalore called me up and asked me if i was on the lookout for a UPS (as i had mailed them 15 days back, hence the call came), so i said yes and questioned her that wether they hv any APC distributor in Mumbai from where i can buy that UPS (related to my needs), so got that shop's name along with the concerned person.. so i think if PAC gave that number to me, it must be a trusted source..
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing things up buddy. Waiting for the pics...............


----------



## amitash (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

i just got coolermaster aquagate s1... Temps  do not cross 70c at 3.8ghz


----------



## amitash (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

here are some pics:

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/1778/23032009068.jpg

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/4310/23032009069h.jpg

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/3630/23032009071.jpg

*img523.imageshack.us/img523/8774/24032009073.jpg

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/9730/24032009076.jpg

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/6520/24032009084.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Cool pics amitash. cheers buddy....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

topgear: sorry yaar was not able to post the pics..  so my apologies...

Neways, since i purchased the UPS from APC directly, Along with the UPS, i got the following:

1.) 2 power cord cables (IEC320 C13 to IEC320 C14) i.e male lart at one end and female part at the other end. (so those 2 i used one for my LCD to the UPS and the other for my PSU to the UPS)

2.) one spike guard (especially made for us, indian users) which has a IEC320 C14 (i.e the male plug which ill go into the back of the UPS and then in the 3 sockets of spike guard, i hv my Router, Speaker connected to it)

3.) 2 CDs (one a powerchute installation CD and other, the manual..) 
----------

the spike guard was faulty (as i started using it) so called up APC, Mumbai's main distributor and the spike guard was replaced within 2 hrs at my home..  along with a proper bill for that spike guard.. 
-----------
*also, that UPS weighs an enormous 24.5 Kgs... *

-----------
Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

You hungry dogs!! Buying new stuff everyday


----------



## amitash (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

 Exams got over today, so its gaming heaven


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 
lol..  ok game on then.. 

I started playing Assassin's Creed, Bioshock, Crysis, COD4-MW, CnC3 TW, CnC3-KW, CnC RA3 Uprising, Farcry2, the last remnant, Race 07, NFS Undercover, The Witcher-EE, Burnout paradise..  ........... take that  pembridge scholars 
------------

Btw, amitash tell me 

1.) wat games u hv...also, 
2.) wats the price of that water cooling thingy of urs (for the core i7).. ??
3.) wat cabinet are u using ? (coz i hv CM 690, so will this water cooling fit) ?
4.) Currently im getting temps of upto 55 degree on stock (air) cooling with no OC, how much u get ur temps at.. ? (OCed to wat..?)
5.) Also, plz teach me to OC yaar, i dnt knw a thing abt it (past exp: none, jus fear in my head  )
6.) I haven't updated the bios yet, wil do so tonite...
------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> *topgear: sorry yaar was not able to post the pics**..  so my apologies...*
> 
> ...



No need to be sorry. It's alright buddy.

Good bundle, eh ?  

That's what I call good customer support.

This ups is a one hell of behemoth


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

i swear yaar, also the customer care service is jus top notch..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

:envy:


----------



## amitash (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> I started playing Assassin's Creed, Bioshock, Crysis, COD4-MW, CnC3 TW, CnC3-KW, CnC RA3 Uprising, Farcry2, the last remnant, Race 07, NFS Undercover, The Witcher-EE, Burnout paradise.. ........... take that pembridge scholars



Finished AC, bioshock, crysis (both), cod4, cnc series, FC2, nfs Undercover and the witcher like ages ago...Now playing Burnout and GRiD (cus it came free with the card), Will start FEAR 2 and HAWX....



> .) wat games u hv...also,
> 2.) wats the price of that water cooling thingy of urs (for the core i7).. ??
> 3.) wat cabinet are u using ? (coz i hv CM 690, so will this water cooling fit) ?
> 4.) Currently im getting temps of upto 55 degree on stock (air) cooling with no OC, how much u get ur temps at.. ? (OCed to wat..?)
> ...



1.I get every game thats released if i like it based on reviews and stuff...
2.The water cooling is cooler master aquagate s1..costs 4.8k
3.Im using the Antec900 and NO the cooler will NOT fit on your cabbinet or any other cabbinet..The evga mobo has a big Vreg heatsink so its impossible to fit the cooler at the back of the case...I had to remove the drive bays of my case and mod the entire case to fit it there..It  took like 8hrs....The cooler also will NOT fit on lga1366 socket...I had a stainless steel custom bracket made in a factory for it....And dont go water cooling unless your a serious OCer ad since this is your first time, get a TRUE or sth.
4.The MAX temp ive reached at 3.8Ghz is 71C...and that was after 6hrs of prime...Realistically you will get less than 65C as no game ever uses all 8 threads.
5.I will post a guide here below.
6.Please update fast.

Heres my OC guide...Mostly thanks to the folks at Overclock.net and evga forums:

1.Update to latest BIOS
2.Load default settings, and ONLY change RAM voltage under the voltage tab to your rated RAM voltage, then change RAM mulltiplier to 2:6 for 1333Mhz ram and 2:8 for 1600Mhz. Now change the uncore multiplier located under BCLK to twice your mem multiplier..ie if mem multiplier is 2:6, change Uncore freq to 12x..If 2:8 change to 16x
3.Boot into windows and load default settings
4.Install and Run ELEET
5.Go to the "monitoring tab" and copy down your cpu and vreg voltages there.
6.Run Prime95
7.Go to the overclocking tab in ELEET and increase QPI by 5 and hit "apply"
8.Keep increasing QPI by 5 untill you get a blue screen or system freezes.
9.Now reboot into the BIOS and enter the last stable QPI freq in the BCLK...Eg: If your system crashes at 160QPI, then go to BIOS and change bclk under overclocking tab to 155QPI, DONT change anything else...Now boot.
10.repeat steps 5-9 untill you cannot increase bclk anymore...This is your max speed with auto settings.
11.Now get into the BIOS and increase Vcore to 1.35v and increase cpu vtt to +200mv
12.Now boot into windows and increase QPI with ELEET untill you crash...This will be your max stable overclock without too much over-volting...You should reach anywhere between 3.8-4.2Ghz...I dont think it will be stable though...I had to decrease cpu multiplier to 19x and give 1.35v to get stable 3.95Ghz...Currently running at 3.6Ghz 24x7.

WARNING: "DO NOT OVERCLOCK ON STOCK COOLING", "DO NOT OVERVOLT YOUR PROCESSOR OVER 1.34 OR 1.35V","DO NOT PUSH YOUR RAM PAST 1.65V", "ALWAYS MAINTAIN UNCORE FREQUENCY TO TWICE YOUR MEMORY FREQUENCY"

IM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU BLOW YOUR PROCESSOR UP FOLLOWING THIS GUIDE. (Althought there is only a 1% chance that you will actually fry your processor...still its better to be safe than sorry"


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

hey thanx alot for this explaination  appreciate it.. 
----------


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hey guys, plz tell me if i buy the full HD Samsung 2233 SW (reso: 1920 x 1080) LCD, does that resolution lower the frames per sec (fps) rate of my games.. ?? (on my gtx 280 ssc) ?

Coz, currently im playing Crysis and Crysis warhead at 1440x900 with High settings (gamer settings)... on my 19" LCD...

COz, if the fps drops (due to that higher reso play at (1920 x 1080) then i jus wont buy it yaar..  plz suggest....


----------



## amitash (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Obviously fps will drop...If you can play all games above 30fps, then it should be fine...I say go for the monitor, a gtx280ssc should easily be able to handle all games at high settings at 1920x1080...I think you can even go to very high/enthusiast settings on crysis.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^



> I think you can even go to very high/enthusiast settings on crysis.


On my current (non HD) 19" LCD or on the 2233SW tat u were referring to.. ??  and wats ur current LCD.. ?? a 19" is it.. ?
---------

Also, shud i sell my gtx280 SSC and get a gtx295 ? (im getting abit greedy) so plz advise me... i think gtx295 is priced at 34-35K ?? and at wat price shud i sell my 1 week old gtx280 ssc..(purchased at Rs.22,750/- planning to sell at Rs.21,750/-) ?? 
---------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Plan changed. Not buying a rig now. Will buy one when DirectX 11 is out. Right now most of the games max out on my rig.
Instead I'm getting a gaming lappy.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

Wat u mean by "max out on ur rig"  

Yaar, can u help me out selling my gtx280 ssc (for Rs.21750/- ?)

and a gaming lappy. ?? well, then get it from sum1 who is coming from the US to India as here, there is jus one aming lappy available, the DELL XPS M1730 (wich will giv u jus 56 mins of playing fun wen on battery and 76 mins else wise)..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Ok guys,

I updated the BIOS  (did a BIOS Flash) on my Evga X58 mobo, 
first, set the BIOS to default values, then
saved and exit,
selected CD ROM as first boot device,
saved and exit and last,
the BIOS went for Flash mode.

here are the pics 


*img516.imageshack.us/img516/4773/dsc01300.th.jpg

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/2638/dsc01301.th.jpg

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/5936/dsc01302iwm.th.jpg

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/5818/dsc01303.th.jpg

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/7640/dsc01304t.th.jpg

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/1832/dsc01305u.th.jpg

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/2367/dsc01306k.th.jpg

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/7595/dsc01307nos.th.jpg

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/4083/dsc01308w.th.jpg


As Amitash told me in his posts that the mobo will beep ,

so there was constant beep (1 sec interval) and then wen the BIOS was completely Flashed, there were conctant beeps along with the msg---> *"remove the diskette and press F1"*
-----------------

Cheers n e-peace...

*imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
=========

*THe most significant change i saw after the BIOS update* (well there were many changes which can be found on evga.com)... was that my 32bit Win XP PRO+SP3 OS was able to detect 3GB of Corsair RAM as opposed to previous bios wich jus detected 2GB.. 
----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Which is the best heatsink? Is it CCF or Thermalright Ultra 120? Which one you prefer?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

Thermalright Ultra 120  (although i hv stock heatsink)..


----------



## frozentears (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hi guys,

first of all congrats to all the proud owners of i7 and also the soon would be  its really nice of u all to share you knowledge and expertise wid novices like ME.... even i am planning to get one for me soon. Currently I am using the below config;

- Intel 945 
- 1GB ram (dun remember the manuf.)

I want to know which graphics card should i buy to play all (or most of the new games). i am a novice at all these stuff. Would it be possible if I get the latest one and use it for the new intel i7 also??
I know it might sound stupid but would really appreciate your comments 

Cheers!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

well, get a gpu specifically for the core i7, forget abt ur olkd system dude, jus keep it for surfing net and other type of d/loads.. 

For the gpu (graphics card), here even at digit we hv 2 schools of thought.. 

1.) nVIDIA supporting members (incl. me) hence i wud recommend u a card but ONLY wen u say ur budget..  but the most favourable cards from nVIDA are gtx 260, gtx 280, gtx 285, gtx 295

2.) ATi supporting members (my rivals..lol..  ) the favourable cards wud be 4850, 4870 
----------

So post ur budget and i will post the config suitable for ur budget.. 
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## frozentears (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hey thx 4 ur quick reply.....

goshhh I just bought the system in nov and its already outdated  

BUDGET IS NO ISSUE as i will use the same card for the new i7 rig  but also when i get the new rig another concern is should i use one gpu or two??? there we discussions around OC and i dun wanna do it (heard that it reduces the life of mobo/processor). is it correct??

cheers!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ If budget is not a prob get *two zotac or palit GTX 295* . They will cost Rs. 64K or so. Thus you will get quad gpu setu   with nvidia cards 

& if you are an *ati fan get 2 palit Revolution 700 Deluxe* HD4870 with 2GB DDR5 mem & they will cost you Rs. 62K or so. Thus you will get quad gpu setup with ati cards.


----------



## amitash (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> On my current (non HD) 19" LCD or on the 2233SW tat u were referring to.. ??  and wats ur current LCD.. ?? a 19" is it.. ?
> ---------
> 
> Also, shud i sell my gtx280 SSC and get a gtx295 ? (im getting abit greedy) so plz advise me... i think gtx295 is priced at 34-35K ?? and at wat price shud i sell my 1 week old gtx280 ssc..(purchased at Rs.22,750/- planning to sell at Rs.21,750/-) ??



I was refering to the new samsung full HD monitor...And my monitor is 22" but for gaming i use a 46" BRAVIA

Go ahead and sell it but i doubt you will find a buyer...GTX295 RULES! 22k in 3dmark vantage...thats 11k more than GTX285...And it costs 34k...I got mine from US at 25k



> Instead I'm getting a gaming lappy.



Gaming + lappy = bad
And you bought a mac didnt you? Thats not very gamer friendly.



> Wat u mean by "max out on ur rig"



You cant "MAX out" many games on your rig with an 8800GTS unless you have a 1280x768 res monitor..Maxing out means full AA, AF, native res and everything as high as it will go...Crysis wont even max out at low res, and You dont have enough video mem for GTA4



> THe most significant change i saw after the BIOS update (well there were many changes which can be found on evga.com)... was that my 32bit Win XP PRO+SP3 OS was able to detect 3GB of Corsair RAM as opposed to previous bios wich jus detected 2GB..



Yes the new BIOS supports upto 24gb RAM upto 1800Mhz


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



frozentears said:


> hey thx 4 ur quick reply.....
> 
> BUDGET IS NO ISSUE as i will use the same card for the new i7 rig  but also when i get the new rig another concern is should i use one gpu or two??? there we discussions around OC and i dun wanna do it (heard that it reduces the life of mobo/processor). is it correct??
> 
> cheers!!


Not a problem (for the reply) 

not a budget for ur new system ?? lol.. wat are u a millionaire ?? 
then, if budget is NOT an issue for u, go for 2xgtx 295 or even 3xgtx295 (get the "backplate" version of gtx295 (from Evga)  and then also see this below link (if space is also NOT an issue for u) .. 
*www.surroundgaming.com/



topgear said:


> ^^ If budget is not a prob get *two zotac or palit GTX 295* . They will cost Rs. 64K or so. Thus you will get quad gpu setu   with nvidia cards
> 
> & if you are an *ati fan get 2 palit Revolution 700 Deluxe* HD4870 with 2GB DDR5 mem & they will cost you Rs. 62K or so. Thus you will get quad gpu setup with ati cards.


ooh mine mine..  i wished,m i had those cards..



amitash said:


> I was refering to the new samsung full HD monitor...And my monitor is 22" but for gaming i use a 46" BRAVIA


omg.. :O a 46" bravia ?? lol... wat reso u play at then ?? (with ur gtx295) ? 25xx X 19xx sumthing of this sort ? is it ?


> Go ahead and sell it but i doubt you will find a buyer...GTX295 RULES! 22k in 3dmark vantage...thats 11k more than GTX285...And it costs 34k...I got mine from US at 25k


Ofcourse i';ll get many buyers (i think so)..  coz gtx295 here in INDIA still costs a bomb and not many ppl get these components from the US.. 

also, hey tell me one thing dude, since u got ur gtx295 from the US, i think there will be NO warranty on that card, right ?  (so, wat happens in case ur card goes bad) ?..well i dnt wish for this misfortune but jus asking, coz even i';ll get i from the US (thru my friend) 
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Shesiamem (Apr 5, 2009)

*not understand*

do not understand


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

 

sorry ?? well, i did not understand ur reply myself.. was i off the point on explaining sumthing? do let me knw..


----------



## amitash (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> omg.. :O a 46" bravia ?? lol... wat reso u play at then ?? (with ur gtx295) ? 25xx X 19xx sumthing of this sort ? is it ?



nope the res is only full HD 1920x1080...Not many TV's support more than that...I use a HDMI cable with it.



> also, hey tell me one thing dude, since u got ur gtx295 from the US, i think there will be NO warranty on that card, right ? (so, wat happens in case ur card goes bad) ?..well i dnt wish for this misfortune but jus asking, coz even i';ll get i from the US (thru my friend)



I got mine under special circumstances...My dealer had gone to the US and got me this card under his name...He pulled some strings and registered the product under zotac india instead of zotac USA, so i get full warranty support from zotac...You can buy one from the US but if something goes wrong, you will have to ship it back there for warranty.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



amitash said:


> I got mine under special circumstances...My dealer had gone to the US and got me this card under his name...He pulled some strings and registered the product under zotac india instead of zotac USA, so i get full warranty support from zotac...You can buy one from the US but if something goes wrong, you will have to ship it back there for warranty.


ooh i see...  thanx for the reply..


----------



## sohancool (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hi guys,
This is an excellent thread. I myself am going to buy a core i7 config in 2-3 weeks. I have come up with an approximate config and suggestions are welcome(I am a noobie at this , so forgive me if i make any mistakes). *My budget is max 75K*. So here goes.All prices are from theitwares.com.Since i reside in Pune, is it safe to buy from here(Prices in pune are a hell lot costlier)

1. Intel core i7 920 - *15300*
2. Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4 Motherboard - *15350*
3. 2 GB Zion DDR3 1333MHz  x 3 = 6GB RAM - *8550*(3GB is sufficient here as i read somewhere, so i can cut down in this.Since 6GB Zion is cheaper, i have gone for this. Else i can go for Crosair or something else.)
4. Western Digital SATA2 640 GB (16 MB Buffer) - *3700*(Heard that current seagate drives are problematic)
5. Samsung LCD20 '' 2033 - *7850*(Already have a 32" Bravia so i am satisfied with this  )
6. Palit HD 4870 Dual Sonic 1GB DDR5 256Bit Dual Slot Cooler -*15325*(Should i wait for GTX275 or ATI 4890)
7. Corsair TX650W - *7300*(Suggest on this, will a 600W Suffice??)
8. Cabinet - Please suggest!! Dont know much about them!! Also suggest if any extra fans needed for cooling.

Grand total till now:- *73375*

Can i cut down a little on Cabinet/SMPS Price( I mean can i have both in 8-9K??) so that i can keep the budget in check? I can't go beyond 75K 

Speakers,mouse and keyboard not needed..


----------



## amitash (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Let me tell u theres a guy called katmandude (KMD) on techenclave forums....He can get you components from the US much cheaper than here in india WITH warranty...So contact him there for the things i mention.

Get:
1.core i7 920--15k (from itwares)
2.Gigabyte DS4--15k (itwares)
3.OCZ platinum 6gb 3x2gb DDR3-1600 for 6.5k from KMD...give him this link *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227381
4.segate 640GB 32mb buffer--4k(itwares)
5.Samsung 2033--7.8k
6.eVGA GTX260 core 216--12.5k from KMD (beats 4870 1gb)
give kmd thhis link: *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130434
7.Keep the corsair TX650--7.3k
8.cabinet get cooler master cm690 for 4.2k

total: 72300Rs


----------



## vikrant333 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



amitash said:


> Let me tell u theres a guy called katmandude (KMD) on techenclave forums....He can get you components from the US much cheaper than here in india WITH warranty...So contact him there for the things i mention.
> 
> Get:
> 1.core i7 920--15k (from itwares)
> ...



the x58 ds4 motherboard is listed @ 14000/- at lynx-india and he give u better price then this..
and for psu go with corsiar tx750 @7900/-
and for hdd go with WD 1TB 32 mb = 5200/-@ lynx-india


----------



## amitash (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Prices in lynx are listed without taxes....itwares lists with taxes so it should come up to nearly the same.


----------



## sohancool (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Thanks amitash for your suggestions..i have some questions though..
1) How much time does it take to get the components from the US and is the guy on tech enclave reliable? Since according to the budget i have a more 3K in hand, so can i buy it from India(though it will be costlier)
2) Should i wait for HD4890/GTX275 and order that instead(It will be released to the retailers on the 14th April, as i have heard)


----------



## amitash (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> Thanks amitash for your suggestions..i have some questions though..
> 1) How much time does it take to get the components from the US and is the guy on tech enclave reliable? Since according to the budget i have a more 3K in hand, so can i buy it from India(though it will be costlier)
> 2) Should i wait for HD4890/GTX275 and order that instead(It will be released to the retailers on the 14th April, as i have heard)



1.He is very reliable, ppl have bought lakhs of stuff from him, you can check on techenclave...It might take a week to get to you.
2.HD4890 and gtx275 are already out in the US....they are the same price so i would suggest the gtx275 which is faster...*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130475


----------



## sohancool (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



amitash said:


> 1.He is very reliable, ppl have bought lakhs of stuff from him, you can check on techenclave...It might take a week to get to you.
> 2.HD4890 and gtx275 are already out in the US....they are the same price so i would suggest the gtx275 which is faster...*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130475



Thanks amitash, i have PM'ed him by registering on the forum.Waiting for his reply now..


----------



## afonofa (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Incase it hasn't been covered already, *Gigabyte has extended SLI support on all their X58 motherboards*(I think except the DS4). This after a UD4 owner discovered he could enable SLI by updating the bios of the UD4(previously crossfire only) with that of the UD4P(sli + crossfire). A few days later Gigabyte released new bios versions that enables SLI so people wouldn't have to resort to the bios hack.

IMO this makes the GA-EX58-UD4 the best X58 motherboard from Gigabyte, giving the flexibility of 3 PCI slots by sacrificing the 3rd PCI-E slot, which 99% of the buyers wouldn't have used anyway. I hope Indian retailers get this board in stock soon.


----------



## sohancool (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

That's amazing news man, now i should rethink over my config..


----------



## coolnikk (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hey i'm plannig to get a 24'' hd monitor.any suggestions


----------



## vikrant333 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

*www.su-kam.com/line-intractive-sine-ups.html#

is this ups of 1000va or 800 va will handle the corair 750 tx
the company claims it is pure sine wave o/p ups
i need only 2-3 min back up time


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

a 1000VA ups will give you 600W & a 800VA ups will give you 480W.

depending on your needs you should opt for the 1000VA ups.

But a 1500VA apc ups is very much recomended considering any future upgrades but if you don't want to spend Rs. 17K for a ups then the 1000VA su-kam ups is perfectly fine.


----------



## vikrant333 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

i got a quote of SU-kam 800va 24 volt =2700/-
and 1000va ~4000/- 
i heard frm somone that pure sine wave o/p ups are costly
how they managed to low cost?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

offtopic: edit: back online here after a long hibernation 
----------

Hi everybody, 

Well, @vikrant: yup u are right buddy, pure sine wave UPS cost more than stepped sine wave UPSes..

But, i think u shud better go with the APC's SMART UPS range of UPS  (they are pure sine wave UPSes).. but yes they are costly too.. (
----------

@sohancool: buddy, were u able to contact that KMD dude.. ??? 
---------

@amitash: THanbx for the PM (on info abt gtx295) dude.. 

@topgear: hey buddy, how are u ??  (Got ur UPS) ???


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> offtopic: edit: back online here after a long hibernation
> ----------
> 
> Hi everybody,
> ...



Just fine buddy. I had told you that I will get it on aug 09. Finger crossed


----------



## sohancool (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

offtopic: edit: back online here after a long hibernation 
----------

Glad u are back!!

----------

@sohancool: buddy, were u able to contact that KMD dude.. ??? 
---------

Ya i PM'd him and got the prices. I'm definately buying the RAM from him since he quoted the following,
OCZ Platinum * Rs. 7,600/-*
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227381

Also,
EVGA 896-P3-1170-AR GeForce GTX 275 896MB*  17350 /-*
 *www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010332&prodlist=froogle

Now should i buy the 275 Locally or what , im Confused  And how's the* MSI x58 PRO *motherboard, should it suffice since if i buy the card locally[costs around 19K], i have to re-adjust my budget a bit(The max budget for me now is *80K*)

BTW i have almost finalized my config, going to buy it next week..here we go:-

Core i7 920 2.66Ghz *                                      15300*
Gigabyte GAEX58 DS4                                     15350 OR (*MSI X58 Pro*) OR *Gigabyte GAEX58 UD3R(For both SLI and Crossfire?)*
Crosair TX 750W PSU *                                     8200*(Some say 650W is not good)
OCZ Platinum 6GB DDR3 RAM (3 x 2GB)via KMD*     7600               *
 Zotac Nvidia GTX275 *18000*
Western Digital WD 640GB                                *3700*
Samasung SW 2033 20" LCD                              *7850* (Enough for me )
CoolerMaster CM 590 *3700*

Total                                                             *79700*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ topgear:  ok, thanx for the update, it had slipped my mind.. lol..
-----

@ sohancool: well, go for DS4 motherboard instead of MSI...  as for PSU, yup, go for TX750 Vorsair, even i hv heard of tx650 giving problems..


----------



## amitash (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Go for the DS4 mobo.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ sohancool: buddy, did u get the price update from KMD (for the PM) i sent u ??  coz im not able to access my PM inbox here..  so maybe u can post it here instead.. 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## zenis (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hi Guyz ,
I am planing to join a famous multimedia institution for being a pro in the field of vfx and animation so i will gonna runn maya 3dmax apple final cut Apple shake Adobe Photoshop Adobe Premire etc and as we all know they are resource hungry software so i had plan to buy a Machine for them.
The configuration for my pc is as follows:

Processor- intel core i7 P940 2.98GHz or intel Core i7 P920 2.66GHz

Motherbord ASUS P6T DElux Or gigabyte bords ( it should have Full upgrade option and future proof 2 way SLI is a must 3 way would be better)

Memory - CORSAIR DDR3 XMS3 4GB (2 X 2GB) 1600MHz or 1333MHz

HDD- WesternDigital Caviar Blue 1 TeraByte X 2 or 500GB X 2 (Should suport RAID 1)

Optical Drive - Blueray/DVDR+RW 2DL Writer

PSU- Cooler Master 600-eXtreme Power

CPU Cooler - Thermalright CPU Cooler IFX-14 or Thermalright Ultra-90-775

Cabinate - Antec With transperent side panel must

TV tunner card internal Pinacle

GPU - Nvdia Quadro Fx 3800 or any Quadro Fx card with SLI support GDDR3 (1GB or 512 Mb)

Monitor - SAMSUNG 2033SW 20" X 2 SAMsung 22" X 2 (must be full HD 1080p)

Design Tablet - WACOM 8" X 6" or any good one

Keybord - Full multimedia keybord from Logitec

'NOMOUSE plese'

External HDD- Western Digital minimum 500GB or 1 TB

Speakers - CREATIVE 7.1 or 5.1

Headphone - ANY Good Quality that give every detail of soung for both high and low pitch...

if possible Liquid Cooling for entair system

I NEED THE SYSTEM TO BE FUTURE PROFF AND ATLEAST RUN ALL THE GRAPHIC DESIGNING SOFTWARE LIKE MAYA 3 D MAX and LATEST GAMES ATLEAST 6YEARS WITHOUT ANY ISSUE THEN THE SYSTEM CAN BE UPGRADED SO IT SHOULD HAVE LOADS OF UPGRADE OPTION TOO AND AFTER ALL VALUE FOR MONEY SHOULD BE ALSO KEPT IN MIND.

ONE MORE THING STRICKLY IF THE RAM IS IN DDR3 THE ENTIRE SYSTEM SHOULD BE in DDR3 THERE SCOULD NOT BE ANY COMPATIBILITY ISSUE LIKE ONE COMPONENT AT DDR3 THE OTHER ONE AT DDR2

The Bold are my must have or first preference feture ok so now its YOU who gonna help me to take decission is my config match edge to edge? is there any loop hole ? if then where?
give me your views MY budgect is 1.25lac +- 25k and Do tell me can i buy
this " Nvidia 3D vision Kit "
and as i stay in kolkata where i will get all this stuff as every shope here dosent keep such things please help me my Digitian Brothers and sisters i will also like to hear from digit team members though they are too busy but i will be very thankfull if they spare a part of there most valluable time and help me to choose my components for my Dream mashine....


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Get core i7 920 & oc it.

For mobo Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 or Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME

Get 2x 1.5TB seagate HDD

Get 2x GTX 275 ( if you don't find a GTX 295 )

Get a smasung DVD RW

Corsair HX 750 PSU

Samsung 2233sw Monitor

CM 690 cabby


----------



## sohancool (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ sohancool: buddy, did u get the price update from KMD (for the PM) i sent u ??  coz im not able to access my PM inbox here..  so maybe u can post it here instead..
> -----------
> 
> Cheers n e-peace.....



                                                                  Please see the reply from katmandude.

*GeForce GTX 295 with Backplate - 017-P3-1293-AR* ---> Its on special order which means it will take them 4-9 business days for them to process the order once the order is placed.
 *www.provantage.com/evga-017-p...r~AEVGA0C8.htm
$562.94 + $6.45 (US Shipping to NY) + $0 (NY Tax) = $ 569.39
Shipping weight = 4lbs
*Price = Rs. 38,600/-*

Since the item is deactivated on Newegg can't buy from there.

 *www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...sr=8-1&seller=
$451.99 + $0 (US Shipping to NY) + $0 (NY Tax) = $ 451.99
Shipping weight = 3lbs
*Price = Rs. 30,600/-*

Local shipping @ actuals from Mumbai to your place will be extra for both cards.         

Let me know what are u planning to do further.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



zenis said:


> The configuration for my pc is as follows:
> 
> Processor- intel core i7 P940 2.98GHz or intel Core i7 P920 2.66GHz


Go for Inter core i7 920 at the moment, a core i7 940 will hamper ur other upgrade options as well as ur budget. : )

*Price: Rs. 15.5K*



> Motherbord ASUS P6T DElux Or gigabyte bords ( it should have Full upgrade option and future proof 2 way SLI is a must 3 way would be better)


If u want OCing capability and that too the safest way, forget both these motherboards and go for EVGA X58 motherboard and also any X58 mobo for the core i7 will definately support 3 way SLi (not the GB DS4, it will support 3 way CFX) 

*Price: Rs. 22.5K*



> Memory - CORSAIR DDR3 XMS3 4GB (2 X 2GB) 1600MHz or 1333MHz


U can go for either Corsair or even G Skill or even OCZ, but Corsair is a better option as it wil giv u 10 yrs of warranty for its RAM modules.. 



> HDD- WesternDigital Caviar Blue 1 TeraByte X 2 or 500GB X 2 (Should suport RAID 1)


Go in for 2x500GB WD and set them both as RAID 0 or RAID 1 and one single 1TB WD HDD for backup purpose,

Price: 1TB WD CAviar green Rs. 5100/-



> Optical Drive - Blueray/DVDR+RW 2DL Writer


Bluray is jus NOT value for money at the moment, DO NOT spend Rs. 22K for tat bluray drive alone, instead save this money or use it on other parts like GPU.. 



> PSU- Cooler Master 600-eXtreme Power


Get Corsair tx1000 or Tagan bz1100 (the tagan bz1100 will easily support 3 gpu cards, if in case u wanna go in for 3 way SLi or 3 way CFX) 

*Price: Rs. 14.1K (for tagan bz1100) and Rs. 15K for Corsair tx1000

*


> CPU Cooler - Thermalright CPU Cooler IFX-14 or Thermalright Ultra-90-775


As long as u are NOT OCing ur core i7 920 (on a evga X58 motherboard) the stock (air) cooler of Intel is sufficient, other than that go for TRUE (Thermal Right Ultra Extreme) but beware, wen u install this TRUE cooler, DO NOT buy RAM modules wich hv HEATSINKS (like the ones of OCZ) else one of the RAM slots (closest to the processor i.e the 1st RAM slot) will be unusuable due to the sheer size of the TRUE and the height of the RAM module (With a heatsink on it)... 



> Cabinate - Antec With transperent side panel must


Get Cooler Master CM 690 for Rs. 4400/- (With Side panel cutout in glass) or if u want other options, go for Antec 900



> GPU - Nvdia Quadro Fx 3800 or any Quadro Fx card with SLI support GDDR3 (1GB or 512 Mb)


Dude, go in for wither a nVIDIA gtx275 or gtx280 SSC (*Rs. 22.7K*) or straight away, the BAAP of all gpus the gtx295 (*Rs. 33K*)  *all of these cards are DDR3*



> Monitor - SAMSUNG 2033SW 20" X 2 SAMsung 22" X 2 (must be full HD 1080p)


TO get a real fullHD experience (if u are getting the gtx295 gpu) go in for a 24" LCD 



> Keybord - Full multimedia keybord from Logitec


the Logitec g15 will be a good match 



> 'NOMOUSE plese'


But, if at all u wanna go for this one too, get the Razor mouse (i knw its only for gamers)..  but still.. lol...



> External HDD- Western Digital minimum 500GB or 1 TB


Good option



> Speakers - CREATIVE 7.1 or 5.1


also, get the Sound blaster audigy sounce card for those speakers.. 
it will cost u sumwhere like (not sure though) Rs. 10K



> if possible Liquid Cooling for entair system


Well, the TRUE is more than enough for 2 gpus and an OCed core i7  (provided, the surrounding temp is cool, like being in an Air conditioned room.. set at 22 deg C.. 



> I NEED THE SYSTEM TO BE FUTURE PROFF AND ATLEAST RUN ALL THE GRAPHIC DESIGNING SOFTWARE LIKE MAYA 3 D MAX and LATEST GAMES ATLEAST 6YEARS WITHOUT ANY ISSUE THEN THE SYSTEM CAN BE UPGRADED SO IT SHOULD HAVE LOADS OF UPGRADE OPTION TOO AND AFTER ALL VALUE FOR MONEY SHOULD BE ALSO KEPT IN MIND.


Woow woow woow... slow down a bit here buddy.. phew.. 
there is no such concept of future proofing these days, it all depends on the type of work an individual will do on his/her PC, say for eg: a p3 system is very well futureproof for jus d/loading stuff, music, internet etc.. 

Btw, if u still wanna go for futureproofing, then it will mean getting all the HIGHEST end stuff (not jus HIGH end) and will will directly hamper ur budget and will easily shoot up to more than 1.75K... 

So, my advice, be inside ur budget, the system u build today will last for 2 yrs (as per the software) and for GAMES..  well... u knw it, i knw it, we all knw it that.... games are gonna be more big, will need more processing power etc.etc..and in turn will need more and more costliest of the costliest h/ware... 

Coz, jus to giv u a HINT, ppl are today running crysis (this is the only game till date that proves to be a BEAST on system no matter wat the config is..  ) at insane resolutions with 3xgtx295 (toital price of these 3 cards approx. 90K) and manage  to get 220+ fps whereas the normal human eye can jus see at 30-32 fps (frames per sec).. 



> ONE MORE THING STRICKLY IF THE RAM IS IN DDR3 THE ENTIRE SYSTEM SHOULD BE in DDR3 THERE SCOULD NOT BE ANY COMPATIBILITY ISSUE LIKE ONE COMPONENT AT DDR3 THE OTHER ONE AT DDR2


Yup, hv suggest u the same (for RAM and gpus) aftr reading this point so be rest assured 

*also, for the products there are 2 sources:

1.) www.theitwares.com
2.) the KMD dude* (i hv not contacted him but many ppl say he is good too) 
==============================
==============================


sohancool said:


> Please see the reply from katmandude.
> 
> *GeForce GTX 295 with Backplate - 017-P3-1293-AR* ---> Its on special order which means it will take them 4-9 business days for them to process the order once the order is placed.
> *www.provantage.com/evga-017-p...r~AEVGA0C8.htm
> ...


Hey thanx alot lot Sohan for this reply..  really appreciate it buddy..  

but yes, these cards are costly, so at the moment i will stick to my gtc280 SSC only..  
=================



Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## amitash (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Firstly, you cant get a gaming and renedering PC in one....Both require different types of gfx cards...For a gaming get:

1.core i7 920--15.5k
2.TRUE HR1366RT from KMD at 4k
3.evga x58 SLI mobo--22.5k
4.OCZ platinum 6gb 3x2gb DDR3 1600Mhz--6k from KMD
5.Zotac GTX295--31k
6.Corsair TX750 PSU--8k
7.Samsung Sata DVD writer--1k
8.cooler master CM690 cabby--4.5k
9.Creative 7.1--7k
10.Dell S2209W 21.5" LCD Monitor full HD--10k at lynx-india.com
11.Logitech G15--4.5k
12.Razer death adder--3k

Total--117k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I think he poster has gone..


----------



## sohancool (May 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hi Guys,
I'm still confused whether to buy the Palit GTX 275 or the Sapphire Radeon 4890. Referring to all the reviews, the palit has some serious heat issues[ 86-89 degrees under load] while the 4890 never crosses 65 degrees, albeit at a lower performance. Kindly suggest on this.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

hmmm..... if tats the thing..then heat issues SHUD be considered coz a components life depends on it directly, there is no point in getting a higher performing card when its temps are really hot as (in the course of its usage) its life will be seriously affected.. (tats my point of view)


----------



## sohancool (May 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I share the same concern u have raised..a little less performance wont mind to me as long as the card gives best bang for the buck..also i was surprised the palit, though having a custom cooling, touched 89 degrees..was a little shocked at this..can i get another brand of a gtx 275 or something at the itwares or somewhere? otherwise i'm happy with the 4890


----------



## amitash (May 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^y dont u order the evga brand or sth from KMD? and i think 89C should be fine.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



sohancool said:


> I share the same concern u have raised..a little less performance wont mind to me as long as the card gives best bang for the buck..also i was surprised the palit, though having a custom cooling, touched 89 degrees..was a little shocked at this..can i get another brand of a gtx 275 or something at the itwares or somewhere? otherwise i'm happy with the 4890



According to me 89C is a very high temp. So you should reaaly avoid that card.

You can consider zotac gtx 275 which is only Rs. 17.5K.

If you can't find it opt for HD4890


----------



## sohancool (May 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> According to me 89C is a very high temp. So you should reaaly avoid that card.
> 
> You can consider zotac gtx 275 which is only Rs. 17.5K.
> 
> If you can't find it opt for HD4890



Ya 89C is HIGH, so if i cant find the zotac one, will straightaway buy the 4890. Unfortunately KMD has stopped taking orders for now, so i guess will have to find the Zotac One locally


----------



## amitash (May 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^Oh well then i guess you dont have much choice...


----------



## coolnikk (May 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

does any one knows power consumption of 295 gtx ssc edition and of intel i7 oc at 3.5 ghz.Also suggest a good wi fi card at rs 5000 or below and from where can i get LGA1366 Bolt-Thru-Kit .


----------



## amitash (May 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

there is no gtx295 ssc edition..I think its a mistake on theitwares listing....a normal gtx295 + i7 at 3.5Ghz is what im running right now and my 700W PSU handles it quite well...I would recomend you go for corsair tx750 or 800

And for wat cooler do u want the bolt thru kit?


----------



## coolnikk (May 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Thermal right Ultra-120 Extreme and i will also go for oc of i7 and 295gtx so do i require liquid cooling 

here my config

Power Supply: Tagan BZ1100  

Processor: Core i7-920 (2.66 GHz)  

Cooling: Thermal right Ultra-120 Extreme 1366 RT CPU Cooler

Motherboard:Evga: model: X58 


Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA 

Video Card: EVGA 295 gtx 

Monitor: Samsung 2233SW 

Sound Card: Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer 

Speakers: Logitech G51 5.1 Speakers 

Precision PC Gaming Headset 

Cd/DVD-/+RW: 

Communications: 

Keyboard & Mouse: normal 

Ram: Corsair DDR 3 TR3X3G1333C9 (3 X 2 GB DDR3 1333MhZ)

Case: Thermal take Armor Series VA8003BWS

any changes pls suggest me also a wi fi card and webcam


----------



## amitash (May 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^You nearly have my same config 

anyway, you MUST change RAM to 6gb 3x2gb OCZ platinum 1600Mhz for only 6.5 or 7k from a guy called Katmandude on techenclave forums...3gb 1333 is a bottleneck to gtx295 + i7....And if you live in B'lore you can get zotac gtx295 from sp road for 27k or so ive heard.

And you dont need liquid cooling, a TRUE is enough for 3.6 to 3.8 depending on your chip.


----------



## coolnikk (May 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

amitash i stay in vapi.Also i need a good wi fi card,blutooth card,19 in 1 media card reader and webcam and i heard kmd has stopped taking orders nad if not can you give me his contact no or email id


----------



## amitash (May 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Oh I dont know anything about wifi,bluetooth cards....And if KMD has stopped, then your ram will be expensive and NOT worth it... many reviews i have seen have shown much better results with 6gb in tri channel than 3 or 4gb so i still suggest you try to get hold of 6gigs of RAM from abroad.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

baap re, bahut bhaari bharkam (heavy duty) chat chal raha hain yahan..lol..  did i miss sumthing or am i a biut late to join in ?? 
----------

Btw, amitash and coolnikk, plz post ur individual prices for:
a.) the soundcard
b.) the speakers (5.1)

as i am planning to buy them maybe in 2 weeks.. 
------

also, amitash, is the Zotac gtx295 really available at 27K (in ur area of SP road)... are u exactly sure of the price.. ? (coz on theitwares its still 32K+ price)


----------



## amitash (May 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^Well...I dont know anything about speakers much, but if you want a gamer sound card, then go for the creative X-fi...If you want the best  music and movie audio AND gaming perf nearly equal to X-fi then get asus xonar D2X(think its 8 or 9k on lynx)

As for gtx295, Other ppl i have enquired from on other forums say its 27-29k in sp road...Im not sure, will try to confirm


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^  thanx for the update buddy.. 

btw, is there a real difference b/w using sound card as o/p for sound in games compared to onboard chip in mobo.. ?? i mean i think the quality will be better ofcourse, but will tat be really that MUCH better that a difference will be audible to ears  ??

coz even i dnt hv any precise knowledge abt them..so asking.. .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

thanx for the update buddy.. 

but is there any real noticeable (huge) difference b/w sound card (as o/p for sound in games) Vs. using the onboard sound chip for sound.. ??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

*edit edit:* i think i jus noticed the forum's "QUICK REPLY OPTION" being working again.. hooray !! 
-----------

edit again: naah !  its still the same (problematic)


----------



## sohancool (May 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hi again need suggestions on MSI X58 Platinum Motherboard.. hows the stability, performance in long term?


----------



## amitash (May 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

If you want to see my xperience with MSI, read my review...I suggest u go for gigabyte


----------



## sohancool (May 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I went through your post, and its sad to hear that the board went kaput so early! Unfortunately i was about to order the components from a guy on techenclave, but he does not have any gigabyte boards. Is it ok if i go for the default intel one[I am not an overclocker like u ]? Can u suggest any other boards, he gave me the options of MSI and XFX, but i hear XFX board is also not that good..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

go for gigabyte dude... go for UD5 its the best VFM board..


----------



## coolnikk (May 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

does any one knows wat is the mobo and psu in dell xps studio


----------



## sohancool (May 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> go for gigabyte dude... go for UD5 its the best VFM board..



Thanks a ton Ashu..
Now there is a problem. Living in Pune i didnt find from where to buy all these components..so do u know any good online website/ place so that i can order the whole damn assembled PC[excluding monitor  ]

Contacted rahul from itwares, sent him 3-4 mails, he's not responding


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



coolnikk said:


> does any one knows wat is the mobo and psu in dell xps studio



Are you talking about the core i7 based xps. Well it's called xps 730x.

It sports one core i7 proc with 4GB of DDR3 ram, tv tuner etc.

Go here for details :
*www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/desktop-xps-730x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs

The rig uses intel x58 based mobo coz it's the only chipset available for core i7 procs till now.

As these are branded rigs the mobo used is custom made by some company for dell. So you will not get the infoo by looking at the web site who actually makes it.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



sohancool said:


> Thanks a ton Ashu..
> Now there is a problem. Living in Pune i didnt find from where to buy all these components..so do u know any good online website/ place so that i can order the whole damn assembled PC[excluding monitor  ]
> 
> Contacted rahul from itwares, sent him 3-4 mails, he's not responding



Contact :

*www.lynx-india.com/

Chandigarh based online shop

The Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 mobo is selling for only Rs. 16.8K on there but it's selling @ Rs. 17.6K in theitwares


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



sohancool said:


> Thanks a ton Ashu..
> Now there is a problem. Living in Pune i didnt find from where to buy all these components..so do u know any good online website/ place so that i can order the whole damn assembled PC[excluding monitor  ]
> 
> Contacted rahul from itwares, sent him 3-4 mails, he's not responding



well, maybe he must be outta mumbai..  
here is his number: 98209--72852 
--------------
the info given by topgear is also reliable, a person named amarbir (i dunno rem'br his name,m but i guess this is his name ..lol..) is the person to deal with.. 
----------

*HEy topgear, seeing u after a long time dude..  welcome back..*


----------



## sohancool (May 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I have registered on lynx india and i think i will order the components from there since i am getting lesser prices there than itwares. Thanks!
Also i heard that the GA-EX58-DS4 Mobo has been discontinued, so going for UD5 Now!


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> well, maybe he must be outta mumbai..
> here is his number: 98209--72852
> --------------
> the info given by topgear is also reliable, a person named amarbir (i dunno rem'br his name,m but i guess this is his name ..lol..) is the person to deal with..
> ...



Hey, Thanks buddy  & yeah his name is Amarbir
& here is his mob number : 9815000133


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



sohancool said:


> I have registered on lynx india and i think i will order the components from there since i am getting lesser prices there than itwares. Thanks!
> Also i heard that the GA-EX58-DS4 Mobo has been discontinued, so going for UD5 Now!



Congrats buddy  Just go for the UD5 as it belongs to ultra durable series & comes with better pcb than any ds4.


----------



## Phoenix... (May 14, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hey ppl......!! just joined in here......!!

everyone specially amitash n ashu888 thanks for sharing so much information.

it helped a novice like me a lot.


i too have more or less decided my configuration
hope would be a proud owner by saturday....
would like  u'r suggestions on certain things though.

PROCESSOR: core i7 920
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5  (34 k with the porcessor) / ASUS P6T Delux V2 approx (38 k with the porcessor) [which would be better performance wise? ]
PSU:-Corsair tx750 (is this enough?? if i plan to get one more 1gb  card and even overclock it..??) or shud i go for tagan...?
GPU:   Sapphire HD 4870 1GB DDR5 [14 k]
RAM:        Corsair DDR 3 TW3X4G-1333C9DHX
                 (2 X 2GB DDR3 1333MhZ)
MONTIOR:  Samsung 2233SW FullHD (what would be the price of  a 24 inch one? ) (10.5 k)
CABINET: AS of now - Cooler master 690 (4.5 k) but i'd want to reduce the price here how about a I-ball wokhorse..??
HDD: WD or Segate 1 tb (which would be better )(5.2 k)

AND THE MOST IMPORTANT QUESTION??
can i assemble this on my own? i havent assembled a pc yet but then i do have a little knowledge. 


my budget is 90 +- 10k for the above config.

oh yes and can u suggest me some good cooling system.....!!


----------



## Phoenix... (May 14, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

specs for i-ball workhorse.

[*iball.co.in/Product.aspx?c=5]


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

appreciate ur comments on the thread dude.. 

now, lets get back straight to ur queries.. ..shall we ?? ..lol..

1.) Processor: good choice (shud be around Rs. 15.3K to 15.5K
-----------------

2.) Mobo: if u are into Overclocking (OCing in short) then go for Evga X58 mobo for Rs.22750/- 

else, go for ONLY Gigabyte's UD5 (not DS4 or Extreme) and if u wanna ask me abt Asus p6t, then 

yes, NO DOUBT (sorry for writing in caps..but i really mean it tat its a gr8 mobo too, but abit 

on the higher side wen compared to price.. so better go for Evga x58 (for extreme ocing) or be 

safe and sound w'out OCing with gigabyte's UD5 (Rs.16.5K) : )

*Performance wise*, Evga X58 as well as Asus p6t, both are better, way better than 

UD5 (wen u OC them) apart from tat on general terms, all are same i.e evga x58, asus p6t adn 

ud5 (see the order, evga has top priority than UD5) : )

but, as ur budget is 90K (+10K if at all needed in emergency situation)..then i wud recommend u 

to go for UD5 (non OCing board) and spend the rest on gpu..  (still, decision is urs, to OC 

or not.. hope u got the point) : )
------------------------

3.) PSU: corsair 750tx can support 2 gpu cards easily, but ppl tend to be on the safer side 

(incl. me) so if i were u, i wud hv gone for tx850 and NOT tx750 and yes, it (tx850) will 

easily support 2gpu's+OCed processor (on a OC capable board like evga x58 as i said above) ... 

Tagan is also gr8, (i hv tagan 1100W, model:bz1100) but tagan becomes a bit cheaper (in price 

only) wen the wattage increases, say a corsair 1000W is costly than a tagan 1100W and corsair 

has PSU only till 1000W whereas tagan has 1100w and 1300w too.. : ) 
*but here the most important point is tat *IF U WANNA hv sum kinda light bling with 

cool LEDs then go for TAgan psu (see the screenshot of psu on 1st pgae of this thread) and u 

will knw y.. )

*also NOTE: * both, corsair as well as tagan PSU are ACTIVE PFC PSU's so if u use a 

UPS, get a PURE SINE wave UPS from APC wich is "APC Smart UPS" range of UPS and NOT "APC Back 

UPS" range as its stepped/modified sine wave UPS.. 
-------------------

4.) GPU: hmm... let me getinto this battle again (dnt worry, no one will harm either u or 

me..lol..) well, see buddy here  like everywhere else there are 2 schools of thought and ppl 

are very much divided on this gpu war.. : )

Im an nVIDIA fan and also many ppl (incl. me) will tell u to get a gtx260 216 or a gtx280 ssc 

(super super clocked edition) or gtx285 or gtx 295 (dnt get this, as its jus total waste of 

money at 34K) ...
but i can tell u one thing, tat i play Crysis at gamer (high) setting (4 settings as low, mid, 

high and ultra) and i get the smoothest of gameplay in all battles and levels..along with top 

notch graphics and really stable framerate and frames per second  

my verdict (and suggestion) to go for an nVIDIA card, say gtx280 ssc edition at Rs.22750/- i 

knw its costly (as ur gpu says 14K price of ATi) but believe me its worth it.. (hey all other 

users, plz plz.. dnt pounce on me yaaron come on.. lol..)
-------------

5.) RAM: yup, corsair is gr8 as well as OCZ and G skill too.. 
but watever u buy (take corsair, i recommend it too).. get 3x1GB modules instead of 2x2GB 

ones.. as 3x1gb (3 sticks) will perform really well as compare to 2 sticks 
-------------

6.) monitor: excellent choice, its fullHD, but if u buy this one then *(plz note really 

important) *get a nVIDIA card preferebly a gtx280 SSC for that reso and size of 21.5" 

LCD...  (i dnt recommend u goin for 24" instead spend the money on nVIDIA gpu) 
--------------

7.) CAbinet: bhai mere, go ONLY for CoolerMAster as the 690's build is really solid and rugged, 

the whole system (wen assembeled) will weigh as much as 12-13KGs.. yup, dnt get shocked..lol... 

so wat i feel is tat a CM 690 (Rs.4200/-) is reallt suitable and looks abit cool too with a 

single BLUE LED fan (at the front) and regular fan at the rear...
----------------

8.) HDD:  go for WD 1tb for Rs.5100/-
---------------

9.) Cooling: 

(a,1) CPU Cooling (air only): the stock intel heatsink+fan is more than enough fora  basic 

system of 1gpu+no OCed processor, anything above that say 2 gpu's+OCed processor, will hv to 

get a T.R.U.E (thermal right ultra extreme) heatsink (google for the same plz), and yes, air 

cooling will be sufficient using true..

(a,2) CPU Cooling (water only): well, afaik (plz correct me if im wrong) there is no such water 

cooling system available for core i7 based processors, watever is present are modified and 

rebuilt versions of sum other cooling systems.. but, yes u will not need water cooling unless u 

OC ur processor to sum insane level, say from 2.66 stock to 3.2ghz

(b,1) cabinet Cooling (air only, ofcourse..lol.: with CM690 u get 2 fans, 1 regular fan at the 

rear and 1 blue LED fan at the front, u can add 3 more fans (2 top) and (1 bottom) for better 

air flow..

(wat i generally do is, i open the side panel of cabinet for the system to be stable, as its 

summer time and u knw tat Indian summers are alot more humid and hot too..) 
-------------

So, ur config will be like this:

1.) Processor: Core i7 920 (2.66Ghz) ---------------------> Rs. 15.5K
2.) Motherboard: EVGA X58 (since u wanna go for OC) ------> Rs. 22.7K
3.) RAM: Corsair TR3X3G-1333C9 (3gb kit) 1GBx3 sticks ----> RS. 8.2K
4.) GPU: nVIDIA gtx280 SSC -------------------------------> Rs. 22.7K
5.) PSU: Corsair tx750 -----------------------------------> Rs. 8.5K 
6.) Monitor: Samsung 2233SW 21.5" (FullHD) ---------------> Rs. 10.5K
7.) Cabinet: CM690 ---------------------------------------> Rs. 4.2K
8.) HDD: WD Caviar Green 1-TB ----------------------------> Rs. 5.1K
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Total: Rs. 97.4K
-------------------------
========================
-------------------------

but, if u wanna accomodate a UPS too, then keeping the same budget (90K+10K) in mind here will 

be the config:

1.) Processor: Core i7 920 (2.66Ghz) ---------------------> Rs. 15.5K
2.) Motherboard: Gigabyte UD5 (no OC kinda board) --------> Rs. 16.5K
3.) RAM: Corsair TR3X3G-1333C9 (3gb kit) 1GBx3 sticks ----> RS. 8.2K
4.) GPU: Sapphire HD 4870 1GB DDR5 -----------------------> Rs. 14K
5.) PSU: Corsair tx750 -----------------------------------> Rs. 8.5K 
6.) Monitor: Samsung 2233SW 21.5" (FullHD) ---------------> Rs. 10.5K
7.) Cabinet: CM690 ---------------------------------------> Rs. 4.2K
8.) HDD: WD Caviar Green 1-TB ----------------------------> Rs. 5.1K
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Total: Rs. 82.5K
-------------------------
========================
-------------------------

*Now, u can either:*

1.) ADD a OC capable board in ur 2nd config of Rs. 82.5K, so ur budget will be 
82.5K-16.5K (for removing UD5) +22.7 (for adding EVGA X58 mobo)= Rs. 88.7K and then get a APC SMART UPS range of UPS (pure sine wave) for approx. 12-13K (yup, those are costly UPS)

or

2.) have the same (non OC board, i.e UD5) but add nVIDIA gtx280 ssc (1 GB) instead of Sapphire HD 4870 (1 GB) in the above config ofRs. 82.5K, so ur budget will be 
82.5K-14K (for removing HD4870) +22.7 (for adding EVGA GTX280 SSC gpu)= Rs. 91.2K

==================================================================
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
==================================================================

Hope, i was clear in all my explainations dude...  post, anything if u hv more doubts.. 


Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ good suggestion & nice explanation bro.

For gpu I would recomend 2x HD 4770 which will cost Rs. 14K & is neck to neck in performance compared to GTX 280  ( for this get 750W PSU )

or get 2x zotac or palit gtx 260 & run them in sli. they will cost you Rs. 20-23K & will perform better than GTX 280  ( for this get atleast a 1000W or 1100W psu )

May I add one point : it's not that UD5 is not a OC board. It's suitable for mild to mid range OC. But evga x58 mobo is suitable for mid to high end OC.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

thanx for the appreciation dude....  

and, yes thanx again for clearing my doubts on UD5... even i was having those doubts.. but due to uncertainity, didnt comment on them and so left the UD5 being a NON OC board..


----------



## Phoenix... (May 15, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

ppl any suggestion for a ups..?? 
the itwares have listed these ups.. [*www.theitwares.com/ups/ups.htm]

just suggest me some thing on the cheaper side..!!

i already hav got one ups the intex 600va sensation model
input range is 230 v
 its sine wave under main supply and stepped wave under battery mode



i guess i'll need pure sine wave ups..!! dude plzzzzzzz help...!!
going to lamington to get my stuff tomorrow itself so was thinking if i could sqeeze in the UPs too..


----------



## Phoenix... (May 15, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hey ashu thanx.....!!

but then ASUS and EVGA  price range seems to me more or less same

the lamington ppl dint tell me the individual price of the processor and mobo as a kit they told me the prices  
and for asus p6t delux v2 they told  38000 k


----------



## Phoenix... (May 15, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

and topgear 

as far as i've read ASUS is also a mid to top rage OC board

just correct me incase i'm wrong


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



Phoenix... said:


> ppl any suggestion for a ups..??
> the itwares have listed these ups.. [*www.theitwares.com/ups/ups.htm]
> 
> just suggest me some thing on the cheaper side..!!
> ...


well, the core i7 need PSU's wich are ACTIVE PFC's (both, corsair as well as tagan ones too) so get urself a PURE SINE WAVE UPS.. 

APC's SMART UPS range of UPSes are PURE SINE WAVES but the downside is they are way too costly (i hv one of them, a pure sine wave for Rs.17K for my core i7)  but atleast i hv a peace of mind in an area of mine where there are heavy voltage fluctuations..  , so hope u got the importance of this UPS on my >Rs.1 lac rig..  i didnt wnat any fuzzle afterwards, so since i was spending so much on the rig, y not sum more on its medication too (the UPS) 

WAtever u pl;an to do, IF u hv got voltage fluctuations in ur room/area, get a PURE SINE WAVE UPS, i knw tat those costly PSU's (Corsair or even tagan) are very solidly built to suystain any type of fluctuations, but then again  read this ----> " Y to take any "over the board"chance"... wat say ?? 



Phoenix... said:


> hey ashu thanx.....!!
> 
> but then ASUS and EVGA  price range seems to me more or less same
> 
> ...


well, if they told u tat the total package of [mobo+proccy] is Rs.38K, then core i7 920 processor is Rs. 15.5K, so the mobo cost is 38-15.5=22.5K  wich is good for Asus as well as for Evga X58 mobo.. 

so, i wud say, go for Evga X58 mobo, as its a beast (with stability) wen it comes to OCing.. as it was specifically designed with one sole reason ---> To OverClock in mid-to-high range of OC 



Phoenix... said:


> and topgear
> 
> as far as i've read ASUS is also a mid to top rage OC board
> 
> just correct me incase i'm wrong


well, i dnt agree (correct me too, if im wrong too,  ), 

i think Asus and Evga are on the same lines, maybe Evga is SLIGHTEST better than ASUS if not the best but totally a BEAST   I bet on that with closed eyes   

.. , so i will still go with Evga X58 mobo.. 
--------------------------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## amitash (May 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> 1.) Processor: Core i7 920 (2.66Ghz) ---------------------> Rs. 15.5K
> 2.) Motherboard: EVGA X58 (since u wanna go for OC) ------> Rs. 22.7K
> 3.) RAM: Corsair TR3X3G-1333C9 (3gb kit) 1GBx3 sticks ----> RS. 8.2K
> 4.) GPU: nVIDIA gtx280 SSC -------------------------------> Rs. 22.7K
> ...



No offence but some parts are outdated in this setup.. change these:

3.RAM go for 6gb 3x2gb OCZ platinum 1600Mhz for 7k from KMD on techenclave (someone told me hes takin orders again)
4.gtx280 is useless for the price now...id rather go with 2xgtx260 core 216 for SLI at 11k each...absolutely PWNS gtx280 and comes close to 295.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ *Phoenix...* & *ashu888ashu888*

The EVGA X58 mobo is extreme OC friendly. But I can't say it about asus coz I think asus
board does OC more or less like the EVGA x58 mobo so buying P6T deluxe is just wasting money.

So Here's your choice either get EVGA X58 @ 22K or so get Gigabyte uD5 for Rs. 16.5K or so.

@ *amitash* - Wow  ! Now that's some really cheap price for DDR3 1600MHZ 3x 2GB Ram & brand like OCZ. BTW, are talking about this : the part number of the 3x 2GB kit is *OCZ3G1600LV6GK*
*www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr3_pc3_12800_gold_low_voltage_triple_channel

*They are selling for $96-102 & *


----------



## amitash (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^Yep thats the one...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Thanx for the update topgear  , btw did Mr. phoenix buy his components ???


----------



## amitash (May 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^Offtopic: phoenix may also be a girl


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

 ooh is it ?? lol...


----------



## vikrant333 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

i just got the Sapphire 4890 & TRUE120 1366RT from cousin


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ plz post pics if possible. .


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

ONLY ONE QUESTION

DOES EVGA X58 SLI SUPPORT DDR3 RAM @ 1800? PACKAGE MENTIONS UPTO 1600 HZ BUT WEBSITE SAYS UPTO 2000 WITH BIOS UPDATE. SHOULD I GO FOR 1800HZ RAM?


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

If it says it supports 2000Mhz then it will support this. If you buy 1800Mhz ram now & your mobo comes with old bios then it will run them @ 1600Mhz.
So after the necessary bios update your mem will run @ it's full speed ie 1800Mhz. So nothing to worry. Just go ahead.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^ Thanks topgear. Those are the golden words I was wanting to hear. Now The SECOND question.... The Gskill 1600 RAM is XMP while the 1800 is not. Can any one of u say if XMP would be better or the reaper one. Net reviews are sparse and nonconforming to one another. Kindly have a look at the links.

OCZ Reaper HPC 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1800 (PC3 14400) Desktop Memory
*www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227417
$113.99 + $5.99 (US Shipping to NY) + $0 (NY Tax) = $ 119.98
Shipping weight = 1lbs
Price = Rs. 7,900/-

OCZ XMP Ready Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory
*www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...list=fr oogle
$98.99 + $0 (US Shipping to NY) + $0 (NY Tax) = $ 98.99
Shipping weight = 1lbs
Price = Rs. 6,600/-


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ Shadowfax 2009

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-module-upgrade,2264.html

Here you'll find out that 3GB or 6GB, the performance difference is less than 0.5%
ANd if you search guru3d, you'll see that spending cartloads on ddr3 1600mhz + ram is useless except for everest benchmark and wiwrar speed, that too by a little.

I suggest get the lowest CAS Latency RAM available within your budget, as that will give you a true performance boost. ANd look out for a max of 1600 MHZ DDR3 with CL7 or CL6(if there).


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^ CompAddict. 

Thanks a ton for the help. I will Stick to DDR3 1600. CAS6 is too costly currently. Can you go through the links and suggest finally what ram would be best for around a Hundred $

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227381

or 

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227375

or

*www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227417


I really need to final now. 

Also since your thread on prices are the best can you tell me where to buy at Nehru Place. The threads on the topic are really old. Or should I do it all oner the net?


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ If I were you I would go for those 1800Mhz ram. Sure the cas latency diiference between 1800 & 1600  Mhz is 1 but the price difference between two is only $14 that's hardly 1000 bucks.

You can OC those 1800Mhz modules much better than ( upto 2000-2200 ) than that 1600Mhz kit.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

But does that 1800MHz modules really help? In gaming and benchies(except everest and winrar agaan), it's no use. Just go for the 1600MHz kit, even if it's C7. Don't spend too much uselessly on RAM. Better investment is in a better mobo.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Ya I was planning to get a DDR3 1600 and put the money on buying an EVGA X58 SLI board at 19,000/-. But i got blasted for wasting so much money on the MB. Look at this thread..... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117427&page=2.. Can U suggest a good board? Should I go with EVGA or should I go for UD4 by KMD at 16000/-?

I am not confident with the MSI Pro board at 10,500/-


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

And once again Where to buy at Nehru Place?


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Evga mobo is for extreme OCers. If you don't want to run your proc 4Ghz & beyond just get the Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5. It shoud cost you Rs. 16.5-17K

@ *comp@ddict* - it's not that c8 1800Mhz ram is of no use. They give
much bandwidth & has less latency ( 2ns. ) than c7 1600Mhgz Ram.

Sure they does not offers great bandwidth benifit in gaming. But when you OC them you will get the real benifit out of them. And the price difference is not huge. Hardly Rs. 1K. For that 1K you can take your rams to speed as close to 2200Mhz & beyond.

The DDR2 667Mhz modules @ c4 performs better than DDR2 800Mhz c5.
But no ocers will get those cd DDR2 667Mhz modules coz the 800Mhz modules will give you much more oc headroom. 

It's the case with 1600Mhz and 1800mhz ram. I recommended 1800Mhz for great OC capability. It's only k more.

But at the end of the day it's your call what you will buy


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



Shadowfax2009 said:


> ONLY ONE QUESTION
> 
> DOES EVGA X58 SLI SUPPORT DDR3 RAM @ 1800? PACKAGE MENTIONS UPTO 1600 HZ BUT WEBSITE SAYS UPTO 2000 WITH BIOS UPDATE. SHOULD I GO FOR 1800HZ RAM?


well, yes buddy (all other ppl are also right abt suggesting u on this..) 

with the BIOS update a.k.a EVGA BIOS Flash, ur old BIO will be updated with alot more new features (mainly h/ware compatibility upgrades)..  so watever is written on the Evga Site abt its BIOS flashes a.k.a updates are all stable adn works really gr8 w'out giving u a scare or a heart attack for ur mobo..lol.. believe me.. 

i did a BIOS flash (update) and then my Win XP PRO+SP3 )32bit) OS began recognising 3 GB of RAM (wich previoously was detecting only 2 gb)... so on 64bit OSes there will be really more h/ware compatilibity upgrades as well.. 


Shadowfax2009 said:


> ^ Thanks topgear. Those are the golden words I was wanting to hear. Now The SECOND question.... The Gskill 1600 RAM is XMP while the 1800 is not. Can any one of u say if XMP would be better or the reaper one. Net reviews are sparse and nonconforming to one another. Kindly have a look at the links.
> 
> OCZ Reaper HPC 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1800 (PC3 14400) Desktop Memory
> *www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227417
> ...


I think the Reaper is the widely used RAM of the 2 models (from same company).. 
-------------
Btw, wat gpu are u gonna use for ur rig.. ?? err.. i mean wats ur complete config.. ??  (plz post ur entire config in ["quote]" tags...
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

If you want to OC your proc beyond 4Ghz then get EVGA. But if you want to save some money & don't want to OC your Proc beyond 4Ghz then get Gigabyte. It's perfectly fine.

Get OCZ 1800Mhz one.

Lynx does provides warranty though I've not bought anything from them.

Logitech G15 is gaming keyboard not mouse. So reverse your options :

get the G15 KB & Logitech MX518 mouse ( Rs. 1.2 -1.4 K )



Get Palit GTX 275 one.

CM690 has the best air circulation in it's range. So it's more better than gladiator.
But if you don't like CM690 then it's your call what you will opt for.

Get Corsair 750W or Tagan 800W if it's modular.

Buddy it's not smps it should be ups coz I don't think apc makes ups. A 1000VA should suffice your needs. But if you want something extreme then get 1500VA.

BTW, stick with core i7


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ Shadowfax will reply to ur cofig in detail in sumtime today.. as my net conn is really aweful man.. so plz delay regretted.. 
-----------


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

*I wrote yesterday after coming back from a party....so was a bit tizzy. Here is a proper list of my config.
*
*My computer configuration till now:*

*1.Motherboard: EVGA X58 triple SLI @ 19000/- Or Gigabyte UD5 at 16,500/- from Phoenix*
*Having second thoughts about which mobo. Gigabyte UD5 is currently not available with any dealers. Would be a good VFM. I would be overclocking only to a mere 3-3.4 GHz for the next 7-8 months…..target is playing games..some 3DMAx as hobby and a lot of photoshop. I might not overclock at all. Will confirm order by next week. Inching towards EVGA…..Beautiful board….EVGA is the Honda amongst mobo makers. But can those of u have the board confirm its performance. Reviewes are good but first hand report will be even better. *
*2.RAM: OCZ XMP Ready DDR3 1600 Cl8 From KMD @ 6600/- + Shipping 200/- or OCZ* *DDR3 1800 Cl8 From KMD @ 8000/-* *CONFIRMED*
*Went for the OCZ reaper DDR3 1800 @ CL8: for 8000/- after reading all your comments here. Customer reviews have even ran it on 1600 w/ 7-7-7-22-2T timings.  *
*3.Monitor: Dell 24” S2409w @ 13500/- from Phoenix  CONFIRMED*

*4.Processor: Intel Core i7 920 @ 15000/- From Nehru Place (SMC) Will buy anything less than this! Suggest from where to buy in Delhi? Which Shop at Nehru Place? Lynx have put up a price of 14,250/- on the website. IS it without taxes or VAT? Any suggestions?  Yes it was quoted without taxes, talked to Amarbir today. Guess will have to shell out 15k for the processor.*
*
5.Grafix Card: Palit GTX 275 @ 15,500/- from Phoenix --Decided*
*(I am emotionally a bit Nvidia ) Max I can spend is 15000/ now. I will rather buy a weak GTX 275 now and decide later whether to SLI it or to go for a GT300 series when it becomes decently priced by end of this year. I know ATI 4890 performs similar or slightly better, but I have like the drivers of Nvidia.*

*6.Cabinet: CoolerMaster Gladiator @ 3900/- or Cm690 @ 4200/- From Nehru place (SMC)*
* A bit tired of seeing and hearing about CM690. It’s a good case but I like the design of Gladiator better. But since all suggestions are for 690 I might finally go for it. If there are other good cabbies at < 4000/- kindly let me know. I am not willing to spend on NZXT/CM 6000/- ones.*

*7.PSU: Coolermaster Real power 750w / Corsair 750 watt or 850w / Tagan 800w. *
*Ready for suggestion. Completely open to ideas. Currently decided for Corsair TX 850 w @ 9300/- . Better prices any one? *
*8.UPS: APC Smart series. ~ 1Kva at @ 11,000/-*
*Too pricey man. With a lot of reluctance I buy this after listening to the feedbacks and miseries of other active PFC SMPS users. bowled and runout at the same time. No ideas honestly. Willing to spend around 8000/- . Suggestions and deals please.*

*9.Mouse: Razor/ Logitech: *
*Can be settled after the other things settle down. Which is better: Razor Razer Salmosa @ 1.9k or Razer Death Adder @ 2.5k Help. Looking for the best VFM (or any <1 k Logitech mouse) Suggest.*

*10.Keyboard: Standard Logitech will do.@ 500/- *
*Sill suggest. Maximum 1250/-*
*1.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]**Undecided list: *
*1)[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]**Aftermarket coolers: Do I need one if I overclock to 3.4-3.6 GHz   or to just 3.0 ghz?*
*2)[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]**Which PCI TV tuner card to buy?*
*3)[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]**Will buy a Zonar later…..No money now. *
*4)[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]**Need for additional fans?

Well guys ... this was my thought till now.... I was about to confirm my purchase but I have been blasted at the hardware troubleshoot forum for NOT GOING FOR A AMD 955 RIG.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 look here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117427*


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hey all

1. Gigabyte mobos are (Particularly UD5) are not available in the market. Not even with dealers/Distributors. Most probably new refresh is coming over the next few weeks.....

Look here: *www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=608

The following is a  part of the news:



> The first platform from Gigabyte to receive a refresh is the X58 series of motherboards. From the Extreme board down to the lower mid-range UD4 series, Gigabyte is planning a complete update to this product line in the coming weeks. The GA-EX58A-Extreme and GA-EX58A-UD5 is sporting Gigabyte's new 24-phase power delivery system. We are still skeptical about the benefits of phase counts over 12 (especially good ones) on this platform, but the engineers made a compelling case for improved overclocking and stability when running high Bclk rates on this platform. Regardless, other features such as the new DES2 technology, four Marvell 6Gb/s SATA ports, dual LAN with auto-switching ports, and improved memory performance is what caught our eye and will be of greater value to the users.
> The GA-EX58A-UD4 appears to be a very solid design and is a board we cannot wait to test. It also features the Marvell 6Gb/s SATA controller but with two ports, the new smart dual LAN auto-switching technology, DES2, a robust 12-phase power delivery system, and Gigabyte's new Smart 6 Technology package. The Smart 6 package consists of Smart Recovery (similar to Windows roll-back points but smarter), Smart Recorder (logging security system), Smart Time Lock (set variable PC usage periods for a shared system), Smart QuickBoost (auto overclocking gates), Smart DualBIOS (password and date manager, yes, BIOS wording does not make sense), and Smart QuickBoot.
> Out of all of these it was Smart QuickBoot that caught our attention. This program consists of two features, BIOS QuickBoot and OS QuickBoot. BIOS Quick Boot allows your system fast track past the normal BIOS routine if changes to the BIOS have not been made after three successful boots. This will typically save 10 seconds or more off a typical POST process. The OS QuickBoot forces the system to go into a modified S3 routine upon OS shutdown and enables a quick resume feature, similar to ASRock's Instant Boot technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



Shadowfax2009 said:


> *I wrote yesterday after coming back from a party....so was a bit tizzy. Here is a proper list of my config.
> *
> *My computer configuration till now:*
> 
> ...



If you thinks evga x58 is too pricey then get MSI x58 pro. It's @ 10-11K should suffice your oc needs & it does have 3 pci-e x16 slots.

Stick with 1800Mhz rams.

GTX 275 performs better than HD4890

CM690 has best air circulation in it's price range. so get it.
BTW, if don't think it's cool then it's your call what you are gonna opt for.

Get corsair 750W or Tagan 800W if it's modular.

As I said APC 1000VA should suffice your needs & it's the best one you can get.

Get Logitech MX 518 mouse & Multimedia KB
or else 
Microsoft Wireless Keyboard + Mouse Set @ Rs. 1500

You don't need a cooler upto 3.2Ghz though it could be 3.4Ghz if you have AC in your room. But I would not recommend to go beyond 3 with that stock HSF to be in the safe limits 

Get pinnacle internal TV tuner card. It should be Rs. 2.5K
or else
You can try avermedia or pixelview @ Rs. 1.5K range.
BTW, leadtek also has some good tuners @ 2.5-3K range.

Get 2-3 120mm fans if you are going for CM690


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

*Hey guys
Now  that Intel is cannibalizing i7 920 ..... do you still suggest me to go for i7 config ? 

Should I wait for a month?

Or should I jump the wagon to AMD PhenomII ?

Or Should I wait till AM3 Mobo with Sli support comes out to the market?
*


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Just get the intel core i7 920.
Coz a phenom x2 955 even cannot beat intel Q9770.
there is no point for wait for AM3 mobos with sli support. Coz core i7 mobos already have that.


----------



## satan194p (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Nice thread. well i am going to build a core i7 rig for one of my friend. he is doing btech in computer science and he will be needing it for
1. study work
2. video encoding
3. a bit of gaming
4. running linux, solaris,opensuse,fedora
budget 70k
well i have build a configuration just needed ur advice and vies about it
processor- corei7 920
motherboard- msi x58pro
ram- corsair 3gb ddr3(will upgrade it later)
hard drive- wd 500gb 7200rpm
optical drive- sony dvd writer
monitor-samsung 2233SW
GPU: zotac gtx 260 core 216
cabinet and smps  and ups not decided not yet decided
alraedy having keyboard mouse and speakers

i have some queries
1. some people are saying that msi motherboards are not good as they have thin pcb and do get heat up a lot.
2. some have suggested that performance of ddr3 rams available in the market is quite poor as they have high latency. is that true?


looking forward to ur replies


----------



## I_no (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

If you can hold up your build for a month or two then you can get much better graphics card (coz *www.techpowerup.com/96355/AMD_to_Slash_Prices_of_Radeon_HD_4800_Series_Products_in_Q3.html ) and also since dx11 is just on the horizon, the wait will really up this time if he is going to keep the rig for some time. Or you can just buy some place holder second card for time being and then go for a graphics card when DX11 arrives with Windows 7.

And about MSI motherboards, i haven't heard about issues with them, they are also just like other X58s around.

And you are spot on about quality of DDR3 ram today (in India), DDR3 is heck expensive (talking about triple channels kit as older kits use very high voltage which will kill the core i7 IMC ) and latency is also not good.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



Shadowfax2009 said:


> *Hey guys
> Now  that Intel is cannibalizing i7 920 ..... do you still suggest me to go for i7 config ?
> 
> Should I wait for a month?
> ...


no no no buddy, jus how much will u wait.. ?? 

say, if Intel Launch core i8 (jus say)... then ppl will jump over to that ?? naa, not possible  so stick to ur config and buy wats latest today..  and more importantly (within ur budget).. 



satan194p said:


> cabinet and smps  and ups not decided not yet decided
> alraedy having keyboard mouse and speakers
> 
> i have some queries
> ...


Well, 

1.) for cabinet, go for CM (CoolerMaster) 690 for Rs.4200/- and it is the best cabunet out there with really good pricing as well as really efficient cooling panel. . 

2.) For SMPS (PSU) go for Either Corsair TX750 or for Tagan.. both brands are top notch.. and especially since they are ACTIVE PFC PSUs.. u better get a PURE SINE WAVE UPS... APC's Range of SMART UPS ups is a pure sine wave UPS but are damn costly... 

3.) as for MSI, jus forget abt them and get a Gigabyte UD5 (Rs. 16.5K) or get EVGA X58 (its a Overclocking mobo hence costly and priced at Rs. 22.7K)

4.) As for DDR3, yup they are costly, but its our onl bet to buy as of now.. 



Shadowfax2009 said:


> Hey all
> 
> 1. Gigabyte mobos are (Particularly UD5) are not available in the market. Not even with dealers/Distributors. Most probably new refresh is coming over the next few weeks.....
> 
> ...



yup, UD4's are not in the market, all dealers tend to say the same thing..  i had waitd for 2 months in feb and march 09.. then went on to buy Evga X58.. 
----------------

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ MSi x58 eclipse mobos were very bad but the x58 pro mobos are not so bad & it's pricing is also great. Seems like they have learned from their faults with eclipse 

But I would also recommend a evga over any other brand for x58 mobos if someone is willing to pay for the OC baby


----------



## I_no (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> 3.) as for MSI, jus forget abt them and get a Gigabyte UD5 (Rs. 16.5K) or get EVGA X58 (its a Overclocking mobo hence costly and priced at Rs. 22.7K)





			
				satan194p said:
			
		

> budget 70k



In his budget, I don't think that he can get both a decent graphics card and the Evga classified. And MSI board is not that bad even to not be able to OC at all. He can easily hit ~4GHz with MSI,  provided decent cooling and from his provided specs, seems he is going with the stock cooler and will be heat limited to ~3.4GHz, much before bclk becomes the deciding factor.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hey all

Can anyone tell me where to find NZXT Cabinets at Delhi? I need to see them in reality...to make final decision. They seem pretty good in pictures.

Update on comp: Still scavenging for deals.

Got a Galaxy GTX 275 OC at 13,500/- with 2 years warranty 
Gigabyte UD5 still not available


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ MSi x58 eclipse mobos were very bad but the x58 pro mobos are not so bad & it's pricing is also great. Seems like they have learned from their faults with eclipse
> 
> But I would also recommend a evga over any other brand for x58 mobos if someone is willing to pay for the OC baby


htanx on that update abt MSI X58 pro mobos topgear..


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Don't mention it buddy 

BTW, I think you wanted to say thankx instead of htanx


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

lol.. ooh yaa.. sry for my mystyping..oops again.. i meant MIStyping.. 
-----------


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

==========

Ok guys, now this time im on the lookout for a *22" LCD* for my rig (as in my siggy) as my current monitor (Samsung SyncMaster 920NW-- 19") is too small and NOT enough crisp to allow me to fully utilise my gpu (gtx 280)..

So... wich one to buy guys... ??
.> Samsung 2233 SW--22" (FullHD) 

..............  or ...............

.> Dell
-----------------

Note: plz i want only a 22" as anything larger than that will JUS NOT fit onto my table 


*"FullHD" or "noHD" is NOT my priority but the following are:

a.) clear visuals,
b.) good Contrast ratio with good color reproduction, 
c.) Response time of ~2ms (5ms is a no no for me..),
d.) HDMI connectivity (if tats not possible wat is its alternate option.. DVI.. ?? is it..) 
e.) also, (since i hv a PS2) i want it to connect it to the LCD as well, as and wen required..*  

*BUDGET: 13K (max)* +/- 2K

so plz tell me wich to go for... i'll make a purchase in 2-3 days maybe from say.. croma, Malad (mumbai) or Hypercity, malad (preferably i wud prefer to make a purchase from croma ).. 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

My bet would be on this baby ... Dell UltraSharpTM  2209WA 22-inch Flat Panel Monitor. Its up on Dells website *www1.ap.dell.com/in/en/lca/snp/20lcd/cp.aspx?refid=20lcd&s=lca but still not available here. Would be around 15k at launch ... I would pay till 17K for this. Its a IPS panel


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

well, since that DELL  LCD is not available as of now, no point in waiting for that LCD (for me)  but thanx anyhow/ 

Btw, i jus went to croma,malad (Mumbai) today and saw this Glossy 23" Acer H233H LCD, it was jus awesome 

(this is the link---> *www.acer.co.in/acer/product.do?link=oln85e.redirect&changedAlts=&CRC=600100215#wrAjaxHistory=0 ) 

with HDMI and 2ms response time, plz tell me how is this monitor.. ??  its priced at 13K at croma, malad..  is it a good bet. .?? (i think so, yes)
----------

plz help me out guys...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

=============

*I am confused b/w these:*

1.) Samsung 2233SW 22" (21.5" in actual, FullHD)
2.) Acer (Glossy) H233H 23" (FullHD)
3.) AOC F22 22"
4.) BenQ E2200HD 21.5"
5.) BenQ T2200HD


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Man U r in some luck.

The dell S-ips baby is available today for 15K. Look here

*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/your-favourite-dell-product-130838.html

Before making up your mind for any other monitor read reviews of this baby.


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Nice find. thanks.

@ *ashu888ashu888* - go for this one. a 22inch s-ips panel for only 15K is just awesome. go for it without any second thought.

the specs are following :

> 1680x1050 pixels resolution provides sharp and brilliant images of text and graphics 
> 300 cd/m² brightness and 1000:1 contrast ratio delivers high color accuracy and  uniformity 
> Offers a horizontal and vertical viewing angle of 178° 
> *5 ms typical response time enables crisp and clear images*

connectors : 4 x USB 2.0 Ports / Analog / DVI-D (Digital)

even with this *5ms response time it's way better than TN panels*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

THanx Shadowfax and Topgear.. i was jus hoping that any one of u guys will eventually reply here to me (greedy me..lol..)

I think wat u were suggecting me was this --> Dell UltraSharp 2209WA 22 inch e-IPS Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor 

and here is the link ---> *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=3253

ALso, wat will the 4 USB ports help me in ?? 
---------

*My main point in buying an LCD wud be for gaming (as per my Rig specs in my siggy) and also for movie watching.. (so ghosting wud be a big No-No )*

(i knw tat LCD for both gaming as well as movie watching is not possible and there has to be a trade off..) so,is there any trade off in this DELL LCD .. ?? 
---------

I am really impressed by this DELL LCD..will ask for it at croma..considering its E-IPS and Ultrasharp LCD 
----------


Btw, wat are ur views on this new *ACER H233H  23" LCD (Rs. 13K) *??  it really looks good, the bad point is, its a GLOSSY screen hence will create problems in a well lit room with light reflecting back to my eyes.. 
-----------

Waiting ur urgent responses by today evening, as will be buyin (Or atleast) placing the order... 



CHeers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

is this ---> Dell UltraSharp 2209WA 22 inch e-IPS Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor  available in the market or on Dell's site..?? or is it soon to be launched kinda thingy.. ???


----------



## hoodiboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Got my new System
Intel Core i7 920
Gigabyte GA EX-58 UD3R 
4(2x2 GB) GB Corsair XMS3 DDR-3 1333 MHz in Dual channel
1 TB Seagate HDD
Sparkle Nvidia 9600 GT 1024 MB
1 LG DVD RW
Cooler Master Extreme 600W PSU
Cooler Master Elite 334 Cabinet.

But i m facing some problems..
Some times system doesn't start...some times i get BSOD..>!!!
Wat could be the problem...???I


----------



## I_no (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



hoodiboy said:


> Got my new System
> Intel Core i7 920
> Gigabyte GA EX-58 UD3R
> *4(2x2 GB) GB Corsair XMS3 DDR-3 1333 MHz in Dual channel*
> ...



That *RAM* is your problem and will end you up with a fried Core i7 cause its *running at 1.7v* while *i7 IMC can only stand upto 1.65v*.
Best bet is to underclock and undervolt at around 1.6v by loosening timing for the time being.
Save some bucks and go for a 3GB kit, or any triple channel kit for that matter, around the specified voltage range. I recommend OCZ Core i7 kit with CL7 @1333 Mhz @5K here --> *techshop.in/store/product_inf...oducts_id=3189 or you can get the 6GB version if you have money. DDR1333 is the sweetspot right now as higher rated kits don't give notable performance improvement and at this speed, the prices are also reasonable.8)
And the present RAM which you are using is _horrible_ with 9-9-9-24 timings.
And since you are using a graphics card like 9600GT, I would presume that you are a gamer and I have to say that you would have been better off getting a better graphics card and a bit inferior platform as that would have been a better gaming rig than your present system.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ *ashu888ashu888* - Don't know about the ACER H233H LCD. If it's TN based then you should opt for dell one.

As it's showed up on techenclave's dealer paradise it should be available

follow this link, register there & just PM & send him  a TheTechShopGuy. He is also member of this forum but I think it's better to PM him by registering on the following website 

*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/your-favourite-dell-product-130838.html


@ *hoodiboy* - I don't think your sys problem has anything to do with ram timings or voltage. I've faced this kind of probs ear;lier & it was due to faulty rams.

BTW, check your rams & gfx card & also check if you have fited every things firmly. If possible reinsert your all HW components.
To check your rams use a software called *memtest86*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> @ ashu888ashu888 - Don't know about the ACER H233H LCD. If it's TN based then you should opt for dell one.
> 
> As it's showed up on techenclave's dealer paradise it should be available
> 
> ...


THanx for the replr topgear, yup, the ACER H233H 23" is a TN panel based LCD so even im not gonna buy it..(jus found out yesterday online)...

i hv asked for the DELL LCD e-IPS panel, lets see wat price that dealer quotes..  will keep u updated.. 
====================

Also, i need ur help here too ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116791&page=2

so plz wenever u are free plz head over to that link and help me out step-by-step as im a total noob in neworking as its my 1st time.. 
-----------


----------



## amitash (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> But i m facing some problems..
> Some times system doesn't start...some times i get BSOD..>!!!
> Wat could be the problem...???I



Most probably the RAm...i7's do face alot of problems currently if its not a tri-channel setup...First make sure that the ram's are in correct slots for a 2x2gb config..refer to ur manual....Oh and i would say that u had a very bad choice in your rig...9600gt with i7 is just a waste of cash...maybe a phenom 2 config with atleast gtx260 core 216 would have suited better.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 19, 2009)

*The future of Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) 920*

Hey guys,
This is out today as Intels future plans with i7 ....... with introduction of i5 and i3. Lynfield is going to be both i7 and i5. 1156 socket is going to have both i7 and i5. 

GOOD PUBLIC HOGWASH.....BUT BUT IF U SEE THE TECHNICALITIES THE 1156 PLATFORM I7 IS COMPLETE MISNOMER TO MISLEAD PUBLIC. *WITHOUT QPI AND OTHER 9 SERIES SPECIALITY IT IS CHEATING PUBLIC. 

Anyway read here *www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3585 

Below is the most relevant part:
*The important take away points are as follows:1) The new brand is Intel Core. There will be three derivatives: Core i7, Core i5 and Core i3.
  2) The Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad branding will eventually disappear.
  3) Pentium, Celeron and Atom will remain.
  4) Centrino will also go away and Intel's WiFi and WiMAX products will inherit the name starting in 2010. ​But what separates a Core i7 from a Core i5 and Core i3? I may have some insight. Let's start with desktop processors:
*
Intel Core i7*: *Cores*    4, *Threads*    8, *Turbo* Yes        *
Intel Core i5: **Cores*    2 or 4, *Threads*    4, *Turbo* Yes        *
Intel Core i3: **Cores*    2 or 4, *Threads*    4, *Turbo*        No   

Only the Core i7 is allowed to run in a LGA-1366 socket, however there will be LGA-1156 i7, i5 and i3CPUs . The number of memory channels and the presence of a QPI link does not determine branding. In other words, Lynnfield will be both a Core i7 and a Core i5 depending on the SKU.
The LGA-1156 Core i7s will be the 8xx series, while the LGA-1366 i7s will be the 9xx series. The i5s will be the 6xx series and the i3s will be the 5xx series.
Four cores and HT enabled with turbo mode yields you a Core i7 on the desktop. If you only have support for up to 4 threads then you've got a Core i5; take away turbo and you have a Core i3. 


It seems i7 920 is the best Intel processor to buy till stocks last.

The rumor that Intel is giving a higher processor at a lower price just to keep the market from AMD is true after all. i7 920 was intel's reluctant gift.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



amitash said:


> ... i would say that u had a very bad choice in your rig...9600gt with i7 is just a waste of cash...maybe a phenom 2 config with atleast gtx260 core 216 would have suited better.


agreed totally.. 

but maybe he must hv been in a cash crunch (maybe..) 



Shadowfax2009 said:


> Below is the most relevant part:
> The important take away points are as follows:
> 
> 1) The new brand is Intel Core. There will be three derivatives: Core i7, Core i5 and Core i3.
> ...



THanx for this valuable update dude.. appreciate it.. 

Well, im happy (infact alot greedily happy ..lol..) that Intel's new processors are a shot below par with core i7...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

===============

@amitash:

dude, since u too hv the same mobo as mine (Evga X58), wats the max temp ur mobo goes upto wen playing games on it?? 

Also, do u keep the side panel open or closed while playing.. ???
----------

Wen i do normal PC work and net surfing, the temp is around 34-38 deg C and while gaming the mobo temp shows 55-56 deg C... (i keep side panel open/ removed) and cabinet is CM690 ........

I am asking this as im not really sure if these are stable temps or over normal ??


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ The temp you're getting is just fine 

BTW, what's your CPU & GPU temp after some heavy gaming ?


----------



## hoodiboy (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



amitash said:


> Most probably the RAm...i7's do face alot of problems currently if its not a tri-channel setup...First make sure that the ram's are in correct slots for a 2x2gb config..refer to ur manual....Oh and i would say that u had a very bad choice in your rig...9600gt with i7 is just a waste of cash...maybe a phenom 2 config with atleast gtx260 core 216 would have suited better.



I have put RAM as said in Mobo manual....
I am gng 2 buy a 2 GB stick more to get Triple channel Config...!!!
and about 9600 GT...i was abt 2 take GTX 260...
But changed my mind in last time...
ll be gng 4 GFX upgrade soon....!!!


----------



## amitash (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> @amitash:
> 
> dude, since u too hv the same mobo as mine (Evga X5, wats the max temp ur mobo goes upto wen playing games on it??
> 
> ...



Those temps are perfectly fine...im on water so i have better airflow and get 45-50C while gaming, i keep side panel on my antec900 closed with a side fan to cool my GPU.



> BTW, what's your CPU & GPU temp after some heavy gaming ?



CPU temp never goes past 60C while gaming (crysis at ultra high 16xAA)..on 100% load, it doesnt cross 66C...but it does touch around 78-80C at 4Ghz full load

As for the GPU, MAN thats one hot beast...crysis at highest gives 75-80C...I have to inc the fan speeed to 100% which makes it damn noisy to get <70C...now however i added a side fan that solves the prob quite easily.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ The temp you're getting is just fine
> 
> BTW, what's your CPU & GPU temp after some heavy gaming ?


ooh thanx, 

i was tensed abt the temps.. 
==========

BTw, the DELL Ultrasharp LCD 22" 2209WA (e-IPS panel) is jus NOT available anywhere in DELL too..  i dunno wen they are plannign its launch.. u hv any news on that .. it will be helpful.. coz if they (DELL) are planning to launch it in 2-3 months, then im not waiting for it, jus goin with Samsung 2233SW (22" FullHD LCD).. wat say.. ??

ALso, ther's another series of LCD's from Samsung, dubbed the "LAVENDER" series coming in 21.5" and 23" variants, fullHD(i guess) .. here's the link: *www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/9623129/Sam...descreen-LCD-Monitor-Rose-Black/Product.html# and this too ---> *www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?SAM-P2250#

My dealer 4warded me an email of the same, so searchd for it and came up with the above 2 links.. plz put ur comments on that.. (i knw its new so comments or reviews are hard to find).. 
=================
----------





amitash said:


> Those temps are perfectly fine...im on water so i have better airflow and get 45-50C while gaming, i keep side panel on my antec900 closed with a side fan to cool my GPU..


OOh, i see, so a Side fan DOES REALLY help..in lowering the temp of the gpu alil' say by 3-4 Degrees is it ?? 



> As for the GPU, MAN thats one hot beast...crysis at highest gives 75-80C...I have to inc the fan speeed to 100% which makes it damn noisy to get <70C...now however i added a side fan that solves the prob quite easily.


How do I measure the GPU temp.. ?? any application for the same.. ?? do let me knw dude..and how to control or speed up the fan spinning too ?? via BIOS ?? or any s/ware for that too.. ?? (watever it is, do giv me a simple yet elaborative detail.. plz) 
------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

==============
==============

Guys, also Amitash, which nVIDIA driver is the stable, 186.18 is available on Nvidia's site, shud i d/load it..?? (coz i guess sum 18x series of driver update for the GPU was really unstable, dunno wich one)


----------



## amitash (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> OOh, i see, so a Side fan DOES REALLY help..in lowering the temp of the gpu alil' say by 3-4 Degrees is it ??



In my case a side fan cooled things by around 6-9C, mostly because my gpu takes in cool air at the top and exhausts from the side, with the side panel closed, this creates a hot air pocket and the gpu doesnt get fresh air, it gets its own exhausted hot air back, but a side fan solves this...also, my PSU which is at the bottom used to absorb some of the hot air from the GPU so i had to add a side fan to prevent this.



> How do I measure the GPU temp.. ?? any application for the same.. ?? do let me knw dude..and how to control or speed up the fan spinning too ?? via BIOS ?? or any s/ware for that too.. ?? (watever it is, do giv me a simple yet elaborative detail.. plz)



Use Riva Tuner, a free utility for monitoring temperatures and clocks of the GPU...also you can OC your GPU and increase fan speed with this utility..

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/2362/riva.th.jpg


Click customize and follow the pic.




> Guys, also Amitash, which nVIDIA driver is the stable, 186.18 is available on Nvidia's site, shud i d/load it..?? (coz i guess sum 18x series of driver update for the GPU was really unstable, dunno wich one)



I havent updated to 186.18 yet...I cant really be sure, it all depends on your GPU, it might be stable on mine and not on yours...just try


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ooh thanx,
> 
> i was tensed abt the temps..
> ==========
> ...



Strange!! try going to this website & click on Yes I'm Interested link ( dell will contact you )  :
*www1.ap.dell.com/in/en/business/mo...spx?refid=monitor-dell-2209wa&cs=inbsd1&s=bsd

Samsung 2233SW is good enough though it's a TN based one ( as far as I know )



> ALso, ther's another series of LCD's from Samsung, dubbed the "LAVENDER" series coming in 21.5" and 23" variants, fullHD(i guess) .. here's the link: *www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/9623129/Sam...descreen-LCD-Monitor-Rose-Black/Product.html# and this too ---> *www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?SAM-P2250#
> 
> My dealer 4warded me an email of the same, so searchd for it and came up with the above 2 links.. plz put ur comments on that.. (i knw its new so comments or reviews are hard to find)..
> =================
> ----------



Don't know much about Lavender series but it's response time is lower than  2233SW. So I think it ought to be a good one. So if you can get it on a reasonable price get it. BTW, what's the price of those models you dealer is quoting ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

to all: got myself a Samsung 2233SW LCD 22" (cudnt wait anylonger guys for the DELL IPS panel LCDs) 

this Sammy 2233SW fullHD costed me Rs.10,500/- and a DVI cable costed me Rs.250/-

all's working gr8 but i jus cant set/reset (change) the contrast setting  (set to 76 in CUSTOM mode) maybe i'll try to update my gpu driver to 186.xx
--------

But overall, this LCD is working gr8m, tried watching movie -- Pirates of the Carribbean and the colors were jus fantastic, also tried Crysis on the max reso of 1920x1080 and all went smooth with no GHOSTING or and LAG or dizziness with the frame rates.. 
------------



amitash said:


> In my case a side fan cooled things by around 6-9C, mostly because my gpu takes in cool air at the top and exhausts from the side, with the side panel closed, this creates a hot air pocket and the gpu doesnt get fresh air, it gets its own exhausted hot air back, but a side fan solves this...also, my PSU which is at the bottom used to absorb some of the hot air from the GPU so i had to add a side fan to prevent this.


ooh i see, thnax for the explaination, will connect my side fan of the cabinet to the power supply...and see 


> Use Riva Tuner, a free utility for monitoring temperatures and clocks of the GPU...also you can OC your GPU and increase fan speed with this utility..
> 
> Click customize and follow the pic.


ok thanx, will try this s/ware 



> I havent updated to 186.18 yet...I cant really be sure, it all depends on your GPU, it might be stable on mine and not on yours...just try


ok, will do that today, 



topgear said:


> Strange!! try going to this website & click on Yes I'm Interested link ( dell will contact you )  :
> *www1.ap.dell.com/in/en/business/monitors/monitor-dell-2209wa/pd.aspx?refid=monitor-dell-2209wa&cs=inbsd1&s=bsd


Yup, tried even calling them , they hv no news on this e-IPS panel LCD  so instead bought myself a 2233SW 



> Samsung 2233SW is good enough though it's a TN based one ( as far as I know )


yup, u right, its a TN panel but i saw no performance glitches or slowdowns (read my 1st para) 


> Don't know much about Lavender series but it's response time is lower than  2233SW. So I think it ought to be a good one. So if you can get it on a reasonable price get it. BTW, what's the price of those models you dealer is quoting ?


Well, dealer has got no Price quotes as yet, and told me it wud take even a month to see wen the LCD is gonna get launched.. 

but on international sites, the price was quoted as 180-200 pounds... 
-----------

NOTE: will post pics soon of my new setup and LCD with sum pics of the LCD while running crysis and sum movies (non HD) (currently getting HD movies from *ahem..* sources) 
-------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Congrats  enjoy HD Gaming & movies ( even if it's from ahem sources )


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ THanx alot dude..  hv been playing Crysis at the max reso and still no glitches..


----------



## afonofa (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

To all the core i7 owners here, how many years do you think your core i7 rigs will last? In the following context:



1. the hardware remaining in working condition.

2. the hardware being able to match the increasing requirements of software.

Here hardware refers only to the psu, mobo, proccy, hdd and ram. (since gpu will probably have to be upgraded in 2-3 years at the maximum)


----------



## amitash (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

1.I wouldnt worry about the hardware remaining in working condition...It will live for a long long long time, provided you dont overvolt it.

2.IMHO:

PSU: you probably wont need to change this untill it dies mainly because hardware nowadays requires lesser and lesser power to run...I would say a good psu will easily last atleast 4+ years

mobo: The intel x58 chipsets and the lga1366 socket both support the new intel procys coming mid next year which are the westmeres (6cores 12 threads) so i dont think you will need to upgrade the mobo for atleast untill the next archaetecture of intel procys aka sandy bridge comes out sometime late in 2011 (this is the predicted time)

procy: The 8 threads of the core i7 are a very formidable force indeed and since no game or program fully utilizes this raw power you can expect to see the performance increase considerably in the coming 2 years...IMO if you buy nehalem now, its best to skip the westmeres as i think it will last all the way till sandy bridge comes out.

HDD: whn you run out of space obviously.

RAM: this too will last a really long time as ddr3 isnt utilized perfectly yet...It should last along with ur procy till the next arch comes out.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I have core i7, *with intel's DX58SO mobo, Transcend 1333MHz 1x3 GB RAM sticks, Grafix card is NVIDIA 9600 GS. PSU : ZEbronics 600W, 320+500 GB HDD with 500 GB being external.* I use the same as your monitor ashu(sync master 920 NW  ). I have some troubles in BIOS of the system. i shall note them down, and put it later, tomorrow.

BTW, do we have to change bios for running windows 32 bit and 64 bit versions?


----------



## amitash (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^no you dont.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

ere is the problem with the BIOS:


> i am facing a trouble in BIOS. in the advanced tab inside it. there are some options out of which foll. are worth concerning.:
> 
> 1. Boot Config.
> In side this. there is a option: *Max. CPUID value limit*. what is this?
> ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> To all the core i7 owners here, how many years do you think your core i7 rigs will last? In the following context:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.) Well, i will use my core i7 system till its last drop of working voltage..  

(i was able to run and still maintain to run my p4, 2.0Ghz system on a 7600GS 256MB AGP card and 4x512MB DDR-1 (400)RAM) along with this core i7 system (see siggy) ... so i think its not the point of how much time the hardware will last but how ppl use it.. 

I use my p-4 2Ghz system everyday for 20hrs (for tor*3nt$ stuff) 
------------



> I have core i7, *with intel's DX58SO mobo, Transcend 1333MHz 1x3 GB RAM sticks, Grafix card is NVIDIA 9600 GS. PSU : ZEbronics 600W, 320+500 GB HDD with 500 GB being external.* I use the same as your monitor ashu(sync master 920 NW  ). I have some troubles in BIOS of the system. i shall note them down, and put it later, tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, do we have to change bios for running windows 32 bit and 64 bit versions?


naa, u dnt hv to change anything in BIOS to run either 32bit or64bit OS buddy.. 

btw, now i hv a new monitor, Samsung 2233SW (FullHD) 22" (and i also DO hv the old SyncMaster 920NW LCD too, for my p4 system wich i use jus for torr**t$ 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace..........


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

===================
------------------------
===================

Ok, guys 

I need to install Win XP PRO+SP3 (64bit) or VISTA (64) bit onto my system (core i7) as i already hv WIN XP PRO+SP3 (32bit) 

i think the installation fora  DUAL OS Setup wud be straight forward.. right ?? 

or shud i keep in mind anything.. ?? also, wich is better ?? XP (64 bit) or vista (64 bit) ??
------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

There is no thing as XP 64 bit SP3  unless you got something from torrent ( ahem... )
sites 

I'm using Vista Home premium x64 with Sp1 ( will upgrade to so2 later )  without any probs. So from my personal experience I would tell go get vista x64 

For installation first install xp, then vista


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

aah thanx (i maybe wrong on that SP3 64bit part, maybe..lol..)

the thing is, i already hv Win XP PRO+SP3 (32bit) up and running now, perfectly... 

so, can i straightaway jus boot from Vista 64bit and install normally.. (onto a separate drive, ofcourse..) ???


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Xp is lot better than vista.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> aah thanx (i maybe wrong on that SP3 64bit part, maybe..lol..)
> 
> ...



You should install vista on the same drive ( different partion ) where xp is installed. That will give option for dual boot without any issue.

or

say you are installing vista on a separate drive. 1st configure it as a boot drive in bios. Install vista. Now you may or may not have the option for dual booting. If you don't get the option for dual booting after installing vista just use a software called BCDEdit for that. With this software you will be able to add xp on the vista's boot loader.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



hjpotter92 said:


> Xp is lot better than vista.



It depends greatly on personal choice  Some will say xp is the best & some will swear by vista. It's like comparision between windows & linux or PC & Mac.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> You should install vista on the same drive ( different partion ) where xp is installed. That will give option for dual boot without any issue.
> 
> or
> 
> say you are installing vista on a separate drive. 1st configure it as a boot drive in bios. Install vista. Now you may or may not have the option for dual booting. If you don't get the option for dual booting after installing vista just use a software called BCDEdit for that. With this software you will be able to add xp on the vista's boot loader.



naa, i hv jus one Drive (1TB WD HDD) so will follow option-1 



topgear said:


> It depends greatly on personal choice  Some will say xp is the best & some will swear by vista. It's like comparision between windows & linux or PC & Mac.


yeah rightly said.. its like wich girl is hotter of the 2..lol...the blonde or the brunette


----------



## amitash (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

For your config, i wud say vista 64bit...you have the hardware so why not?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

thanx for tat tip amitash..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I'd say Windows 7 64-Bit. Much faster than Vista 64-Bit. I've been using Windows 7 64-Bit RC1 for quite some time now and it's much better and faster than any other Windows installment till date.
A sound piece of advice, rest is upto you.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> naa, i hv jus one Drive (1TB WD HDD) so will follow option-1



Yup, the installation will then go without any hitch & you will get the right boot loader setting after installing vista without any kind of 3ed party soft.




> yeah rightly said.. its like wich girl is hotter of the 2..lol...the blonde or the brunette



Yup   ( personal preference brunette  )

=============================================================================



amitash said:


> For your config, i wud say vista 64bit...you have the hardware so why not?



Right suggestion 

=============================================================================



Sunny1211993 said:


> I'd say Windows 7 64-Bit. Much faster than Vista 64-Bit. I've been using Windows 7 64-Bit RC1 for quite some time now and it's much better and faster than any other Windows installment till date.
> A sound piece of advice, rest is upto you.



Windows 7 is going to better than both xp & vista .But it's still in it's RC stage & the final version is not released yet.

I'm suggesting him to wait for the final version coz windows 7 still has some compatibility issues with some apps.

For eg. 3DMark06 is giving me BSOD on windows 7 Rc1 32 bit. But it's running flawlessly on both vista 32 & x64 bit editions.

So as of now I think he should install vista x64 & when windows 7 fianl version will be released he should upgrade to windows 7 x64


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> I'd say Windows 7 64-Bit. Much faster than Vista 64-Bit. I've been using Windows 7 64-Bit RC1 for quite some time now and it's much better and faster than any other Windows installment till date.
> A sound piece of advice, rest is upto you.


is it still available for a free download from MS.. ??? (regarding their 2 million users download limit)



topgear said:


> Yup, the installation will then go without any hitch & you will get the right boot loader setting after installing vista without any kind of 3ed party soft.


thanx for tat reply topgear.. 



> Yup ( personal preference brunette  )


for me, any of the 2 will do.. lol...
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> is it still available for a free download from MS.. ??? (regarding their 2 million users download limit)



Yes, it is still availavble for download.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

thanx for the update..


----------



## orange3 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hello,

I am going for a Core I-7 920 based system.
I am not really keen on overclocking but wanted to go for the best
CPU available.

My hardware person wants me to go for the Giga X58 Extreme even if I am not planning to OC it.

Can someone comment plz or any suggestions ???

***I am a casual gamer and want my SYSTEM to be able to run the latest stuff. 


..Orange3.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

well first of all, i need a budget from u, so it will be easy for me and also for the other guys to guide u the right way.. anyhow this is wat i hv got for u (below) 

Proc:Core i7 920
Mobo:Gigabyte UD5 (yup, do not go for Extreme if u jus dnt wanna OC it)
RAM:Corsair or OCZ or G-Skill (1GBx3=3GB kit modules, preferably 1333 or 1600 Mhz)
PSU:Corsair TX750 (if u hv a single GPU, it will also handle 2 GPUs easily in SLi for nVIDIA or CrossFire X=CFX for ATi)
GPU:get a min of a GTX275
HDD:WD Caviar Blue 1TB
LCD:Samsung 22" 2233SW(FullHD)---------- The best bang for ur money... 
-----------

This is a rough product estimate as i do not hv a budget of urs.. 
----------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Nice suggestions buddy 

Though I've some corrective suggestions 

For GPU don't get anything less than GTX295. Zotac one will cost you around 32K
It's the best one 

For HDD Get 2x Seagate 1TB in RAID 0 Mode. Rs. 9K maybe.
Get another 1.5TB as backup drive. s. 6.5-7K maybe.

For monitor go for BENQ G24HD model. It's Rs. 12K.

BTW, *orange3* Don't forget to tell us your budget.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

thanx for correcting me out..


----------



## amitash (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

no use suggesting, we need a budget.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

agreed totally, looks like the OP has vanished (looking at the basic config of core i7) ..lol..


----------



## orange3 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Sorry guys...

Was out of town for 2 days. So couldn't reply soon.

Budget was not an issue as I was ready to shell out upto 75k just
for the system, other components were not required.

I have Viewsonic VX 1962 wm, ATI Radeon 4850 and cambridge soundworks 4.1 speakers.

The estimate given to me is costing just under 75k.

The case suggested to me was CM 690.

Other things suggested to me were:

Core I7 920 
Giga X58 Extreme
Corsair 6 GB (2 GB * 3) DDR3 1333
PSU - CM 550 Wt
HDD -> Segate 1 TB or WD cavier Black 1 TB



..Orange


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

well, for a core i7 tat budget of 75K .. IS AN ISSUE bro..  yup believe me, (my config in my siggy costed me 1.2 lacs..lol..) 

but yes, as u are NOT into OC, go for this:

Proc:Core i7 920 ------------------------------------> Rs. 15.5K

Mobo:Gigabyte UD5 --------------------------------->  Rs.16.5K
(yup, do not go for Extreme if u jus dnt wanna OC it) 

RAM:Corsair 6gb 3x2gb  ------------------------> Rs. 8.8K

PSU:Corsair TX750 ----------------------------------> Rs. 8.5K
(if u hv a single GPU, it will also handle 2 GPUs easily in SLi for nVIDIA or CrossFire X=CFX for ATi)

GPU: GTX 260 core 216 ---------------------------------------> Rs.11K 

Cabinet: CM 690 ------------------------------------>  Rs.4.2K

HDD:WD 1TB ---------------------------------------> Rs.5.2K

LCD:Samsung 22" 2233SW(FullHD) -------------------> Rs. 10.2K 
The best bang for ur money..

Total Rs. 79.9K
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## amitash (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^some changes needed and u need to update ur pricings:

RAM: corsair 6gb 3x2gb for 8.8k
GPU: gtx 260 core 216 is now approx 11k, you can get gtx275 for 14k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

updated.. thanx for the prices..


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Guys I've another suggestion for GPU - get 2x HD4850 ( 13K ) with your existing HD4850. This ( IMO ) will give a huge performance.

BTW, I don't think OP needs gfx cards.. he only wants the system 



> Budget was not an issue as I was ready to shell out upto 75k just
> for the system, other components were not required.
> 
> I have Viewsonic VX 1962 wm, ATI Radeon 4850 and cambridge soundworks 4.1 speakers.
> ...



Get what ashu has suggested...but get 2x 1TB HDD & run those two in raid 0 mode & the third one in normal storage mode..or else you can get a another HD4850 ( for 2x HD4850 Cf setup ) instead of 3x HD4850 in CF mode


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

hey topgear, yaar suggest me sumthing...

actually i presently hv WD Caviar green 1 tb hdd in my rig, i wanna add one more hdd (say a 5ooGB) so how can i setup raid stuff in it (plz i hv no knowledge in raid stuff).... or do we specifically get raid type of HDDs..?? 
------------


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

There's no special raid hdds. You need to setup it through bios.

If you setup raid0 with your existing 1Tb & a new 500Gb you will get only 1TB disk space
after setting up the raid0.

For raid0 ( which gives maximum performance ) you need to have 2 same capacity ( & indentical like the cache same amount ) HDds & it would be more better if the drives are from same model & manufacturer.

As raid0 wants two same capacity HDDs. After setting up raid0 & using it you will feel the real performance gain. But the chance of data loss is also great if something goes wrong with the hdds.

I would recommend you to buy 2x seagate 7200.12 500GB drive to setup raid0 & use the existing 1TB as backup drive.

Do note that after setting up raid0 all of data will be lost. So back it up 1st.

You need to setup Raid0 array 1st through bios setup.. Then you have to install the OS.
Do note that while installing XP or even vista the OS may ask you for storage controller drivers. You need to integrate those drivers in xp install CD using nlite or incase of vista just copy them to your pen drive & load the drivers when installing windows. Otherwise the os may not be able to see your RAID0 setup.

For more information consult your mobos manual or online manual. There are a huge number of guides regarding raid. Do look at them.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

ooh thanx a lot for tat clarification dude, appreciate it.. so i think i'll hv to get 2 new 1TB HDDs.... ok lets see..will hv to dig abit deeper into my pockets..

1.) but yes, one thing i wanna ask u is....will the RAID setup work gr8 on a 32bit os or a 64bit..?? i think a 64bit will  bbe jus gr8 right..??

2.) also, im into sum video encoding stuff (for converting my movie collection for my PSP) wich are originally in h264 format (mpeg-4 format, if tats wats its called..plz correct me if im wrong..)..so wats the fastes way (in time reducing features) tat a s/.ware will allow me to encode the movies ina  really fast way..? ..?? (currently it take about 25-30 mins for a 1.45GB size movie to get it converted to PSP format (mpeg4) on XP PRO (32bit) OS...


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

RAID0 setup works ( gives better performance ) regardless of OS architecture.

Video encoding time does not greatly depends on software but it depends on the codec, it's optimization & the settings you choose to use.

If you want to use some good software then look for virtualdub, super 2009 ( best one IMO ) or mediacoder


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

thanx (as always ) dude..


----------



## official (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

As Intel releases i7 we thought that we have come to settle for a great processor for couple of years untill Amd releases something...But it seems like nothing is like to last for a quarter as i heard that intel will be releasing 32nm i7 by jan probably...
Do you people think its going to fit in 1366 socket of recent x58 boards????
I just thought of upgrading to i7 this fall 09, but i think its better to wait.
What do you suggest!! 
Do you think prices of i7 will fall by any chance???????


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^afaik, i7 is set to remain a premium processor I don't think it will go below 12k.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ official: the more u keep waiting the more variations u will get in processors, motherboards and especially GPUs so everytime is a right time to buy stuff dear.. 

as the tech society is such tat everything goes outdated is jus 6months time, also if u wait for the new processors, dnt expect the new processors to be cheap instead the current line of processors will be cheaper as compared to present day prices.. 
------

and i totally agree with desii as intel is set to launch a lower version of its processors with the names core i5 and core i3 and these line of processors wll be a bit less superior to its core i7 counterpart..  

so the bottom line is tat ATM... *core i7 is the premium processor in the market*.. 



Cheers n e-p-eace....


----------



## mac555 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



official said:


> As Intel releases i7 we thought that we have come to settle for a great processor for couple of years untill Amd releases something...But it seems like nothing is like to last for a quarter as i heard that intel will be releasing 32nm i7 by jan probably...
> Do you people think its going to fit in 1366 socket of recent x58 boards????
> I just thought of upgrading to i7 this fall 09, but i think its better to wait.
> What do you suggest!!
> Do you think prices of i7 will fall by any chance???????


 
i9 will fit in 1366 socket of recent boards which will be top of the line processor....and yes 1366 socket is for enthusiasts.....(high price)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

i9 ??  my f**king god.. lol.. wen was tat news launched for i9..?? any links..? wait me googling too..(silly me)..lol..


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

As of now there are only three types of core ix based processors namely
core i7, core i5 & core i3

Core i5 & core i3 have LGA 1156 socket type & core i7 uses LGA 1366 socket type.

but the only exception in core i7 series is core i7 860 & core i7 870 - they use LGA 1156 socket type


----------



## amitash (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ashu: rumor has it that the new westmere 32nm cores will be called i9...6 cores, 12threads, confirmed to work on our boards.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

First, LGA-1366 is once again set as a platform for another new Intel architecture (westmere)

Second, do LGA-1366 owners have to worry about the future upgrade etc? Am sure that your processors are not yet tested to reveal their full potential. So, chill. An upgrade requirement for you will be atleast 2yrs away and by then, even if LGA 1366 processors are available in the market, you will be so bored of seeing the same mobo everyday and moreover, more and more upgrades would've happened (sata 6G, PCI3, USB3 and lot more). 

So, for core i7 owners,  it doesn't make any sense to worry about future upgrades


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

thanx all u 3 guys.. topgear, amitash and desii.. 

yaa, im not at all worried abt any upgrades, not till the next 2 yrs atleast..lol.. jus tat its crazy to see intel launch a huge bombardment of processors on the 1156 and 1366 sockets thereby (again) makin it extremely difficult for new consumers to get easily confused with the various "core ixxx" processors.. lol...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^wlcm, here is the article regarding westmere architecture and has Intel slidshow in it.

*www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=668


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ 

aah thanx , was lookinf for jus tat right thing..


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ desiibond - thanks for the link buddy


----------



## official (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

well then i decided to go for i7...coool!!!

but i donno which ddr3 ram to choose for coz after getting the proc+mobo i'll be having 13k inr left . And i also need to hav a good cabinet for the price.
Plz guys help me.i'm not planning to go beyond 6k for cabinet.
I saw few of the brands like nzxt, thermaltake or coolermaster.
Dunno if they are available in kolkata or not??
I need a good airflow cabinet coz ill be upgrading to gtx295 or something in sli if prices comes down.
does anyone know the cheapest price of gtx295??


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

CM 690 should be a great buy for cabinet for 4.5k
go for Corsair or OCZ RAM

also, i think two GTX260's or even two GT250's can easily match GTX295


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^I don't think so coz to match the performance of GTX295 you need to have 2x GTX 275 in sli


----------



## official (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Does the cm690 has a side window?? And top fan included in the bundle?
Any cpu cooler with led that aint too costly for i7 & cool too ??? 
Are nzxt cabinets available in kolkata,I was really impressed with the looks of guardian 921
Dunno about their performance though.
any ati card thats stable and worth mentioning??Are they still suffering the crappy driver issues??I disregarded Ati only for over heating & power + driver issues,otherwise they are best bang for bucks 
Does anyone know gtx295 price plz???
Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^there are two models in that. One with transparent side panel and one without. price difference is around 500 bucks I think.

HD4890 and GTX275 are identical. But you better wait another week for HD5850 and HD5870 which are going to be priced at 200$ and 300$. These are 40nm cards like HD4770 and HD4770 runs really really cool and is damn good at power management.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



official said:


> Does the cm690 has a side window?? And top fan included in the bundle?
> Any cpu cooler with led that aint too costly for i7 & cool too ???
> Are nzxt cabinets available in kolkata,I was really impressed with the looks of guardian 921
> Dunno about their performance though.
> ...



yup, as desii said there are 2 models, one with the side panel cutout in glass wich will cost u exactly *Rs.4400/-* and one without the side panel cutout in glass a.k.a a normal cabinet with the slot for 2 side fans (as compared to jus one side fan in the glass cutout CM690) will cost u *Rs.4200/-*

see this pic for the CM690 cabinet without the side panel cutout in glass, (the cabinet on the table) the left side if u see carefully, u will see 2 fan slots)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2541/3847413905_97931fc8d5_b.jpg

(source: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118889&page=8 ) 
my best of buddies here at TDF: tarey_g's post number 216 in the SHOWOFF thread (chit chat section) 

But believe me wen u add LED fans to ur CM690, then a side panel cutout is a MUST as u can see here in my pics (i hv not put the side glass cover ON) but still jus for ur eyes only..lol...

top fan slot-1 with LED's ---> *img504.imageshack.us/i/dsc01347medium.jpg/
my entire rig (side view)  ---> *img222.imageshack.us/i/dsc01346medium.jpg/

-------------

afaik there are no cpu coolers WITH LEDs.. plz spare the cooler, lol.. 

the current price of Zotac gtx295 is Rs.29,000/-

---------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hmm. 30k is damn high price given that GTX275 can drive a FullHD easily without any efforts and it costs half that price. 

When the visual difference between GTX275 and GTX295 isn't that much visible, the extra 15k bucks is totally worthless unless you do gaming using a dual monitor setup.

add to that bigger PSU needed.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ agreed totally, even though im a die hard nVIDIA fan still tat 30K is not justifiable.. 

i can tcomment on tat issue but amitash has a gts295 monster so maybe he can come and answer here y he needs tat much power ofa  gpu.. lol..

also, the minimum and desired psu power required fora  single gtx295 (or gtx 280, gtx285) for tat matter is a 650-750W psu (of a good company that is) say tagan or corsair..


----------



## amitash (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^of course it has no value for money...i bought i because:
1. I got it for 25k (around 25-26 not really sure)
2.At that time, the next best thing available was gtx285 for 24k, and then gtx280 for 22k, or the hd4870 which was also 19k.
3.I had the budget for it since i saved alot on RAM and cpu and mobo cus i got it from the US...i paid only around 36k for that...had a budget of 75k for upgrade.
4.i was getting th best of everything anyway...so y not gfx too?


----------



## official (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

guys do you think there will be any difference in framerates gtx275 vs gtx295 while playing intensive games like modern warfare 2 suppose..at 1920x1080 via hdmi port with 8x antialiasing???
amitash did you try out gta4 at highest settings in your monster????wats your monitor??
i know i ask a whole lot of questions..but im also planning to get a new 24''lcd with hdmi
if i can get no significant difference between gtx275 and gtx295..ill invest in that.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

i guess there is NOT much of a frame rate difference..I hv gtx280 1GB DDR3 gpu and i play crysis and crysis warhead witha  reso of 1920 x 1080 and settings at max and i see no frame rate drop (as crysis and warhead are the 2 benchmark games and also farcry 2 for its stunning foliage and beautiful lush green africa settings)

dnt worry, a normal human eye can see full smoothness at jus 30-33 frames per sec, so a normal frame drop say 10-15 frames drop while having a constant fps at 170-180 will not make much of a difference, believe me,

i knw ppl tend to be paranoid for jus 2-3 frames but it will not make the slightest of difference.. 

and also, u are there to enjoy the game, its graphics and its smoothness and NOT to jus sit there shooting bad guys/aliens with one eye and then also keeping a track at frame rates with the oter eye.... wat say?? lol.. 

a 22" fullHD ora 24" fullHD lcd wud suit ur cause, but u tis better to hv a good gpu than having a good LCD.. i mean 1st comes the gpu and then  a 22+ inch LCD.. (with 22" being the norm these days)... 

=======================
--------------------------------
=======================

*my rig update*: well tonite as i was posting this reply  here, 3 of my cabinet's fans stopped functioning, i swallowed deep..fearing for the worst..lol.. if the 3 fans (one rear, one side and one LED top) were all gone kaput all of a sudden).>??

then checked the connections and the connectors and restarted the system and everything was fine as normal, now i wanna ask is this---- > is it true tat the mobo knows all by itself wich fans to shud down completely if its not required..?? is there any feature tat the mobo does this aut0omatically.. ??? 

or was it a silver lightening from the dark clouds..?? (tat i shud get worried).>?? 

the 2 other fans (2nd top LED fan and the cpu stock cooler fans were working wen the other 3 fans shutted down all by itself..) the mobo was showing temp of 50 deg Celcius and the gpu temp was 60 deg C (measured by me using riva tuner) and yes, the gpu fan was also working on the gpu .. lol..
----------
Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## official (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

few of my last questions before i go to order my i7 rig  
 1. can msi x58 PRO E handle gtx295
 2. is gtx295 good choice as birthday present
     any gfx (non ATI even if they are dx11..i dont care ) that should be honourable mention,
     that can run all games at rapid pace 1920x1200 reso with eye candy (atleast 3 yrs..not   upgrading b4 tat).

 3.Out of 5 how would you rate MSIx58PROE vs Gigabyte GAEX58UD5 mobo.
 4.A good monitor with 1920x1080 reso with great refresh rate and HD(hdmi port) & budget friendly.
 4.I know i am demanding a lot but last but not the least
 ''my uncle thinks his nvidia 7200gs   can win over gtx295 hands down''....??? ny one can solve this??? he collects all sorts of junks..has an avid collection of pc antics (shall upload the pics wen im done wit my rig)...lots of homie lov..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hmm.. so u still awake..lol.i knw the core i7 mania keeps us all awake..

1.) yup it can handle gtx295 ofcourse it can.. (cant say abt SLi setup i.e 2 x gtx295 or any gpu for that matter)

MSi has released this motherboard with careful understanding and nice thinking...

2.) gtx295 as a b'day present, well it all sepends, most boys want their gf's to be with them but for me i want my tech toys and especially my core i7 rig with me all the time..lol.. on a serious note, *"if u hv the cash to blow, then gtx295 is for u bro"* as of now, gtx295 pawns all other cards (not talking abt a single gtx295 vs SLi, please).. 

3.) MSi ---> 3.5 and UD5 ---> 4 (based on stability of gigabyte mobos, less failure rate and its price to performance ratio).. i knw the MSi X58 was badly criticised way back wen it was released but this new mobo from MSi looks promising, but if u were to ask me abt mobo, then i wud tell u  go for UD5..  (u are not into OCing are u..??)

4.) Samsung 2233SW at Rs.10.2K is a fullHD (1920 x 1080) LCD but its NOT with HDMI..
other options wud be these:
(b.) viewsonic vx2433wm 24" @ Rs. 13,000
(c.) BenQ E2200 HD

5.) 7200gs vs. gtx295..?? lol. its like comparing Indian Football team with Brazil... i mena naa, nothing comes close to beating the gtx295, so tell ur uncle (will all respect from my side too..) that he is better off with collecting PC antiqes.. 
--------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@official, I would rather go for GTX275 for 14k and get xbox360 or ps3 slim for 15k-20k and that would be much more VFM as I will be able to play lot of exclusive titles that never reach PCs market.


----------



## official (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

thanks ashu and desii....u both are correct in the best possible way.
its time for me to consider both of your suggestions..
i'll post when im done with. Till then peace.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

all the very best for ur purchases... 
--------

btw, to all guys here: ---> *my rig update:* well tonite as i was posting this reply here, 3 of my cabinet's fans stopped functioning, i swallowed deep..fearing for the worst..lol.. if the 3 fans (one rear, one side and one LED top) were all gone kaput all of a sudden).>??

then checked the connections and the connectors and restarted the system and everything was fine as normal, 

now i wanna ask is this---- > is it true tat the mobo knows all by itself wich fans to shud down completely if its not required..?? is there any feature tat the mobo does this aut0omatically.. ???

or was it a silver lightening from the dark clouds..?? (tat i shud get worried).>?? 

the 2 other fans (2nd top LED fan and the cpu stock cooler fans were working wen the other 3 fans shutted down all by itself..) the mobo was showing temp of 50 deg Celcius and the gpu temp was 60 deg C (measured by me using riva tuner) and yes, the gpu fan was also working on the gpu .. lol..
----------
Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Dant3 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hi guys,
I'm new here and not entirely sure whether this is the place to be posting this,if not,please drop in a word and I'll gladly remove it.

I'm also,a total ignoramus when it comes to understanding computer hardware.It is because of this reason that I join this forum.My immediate problem being the fact that I need to buy a comp at the earliest since my work has been put on hold.But having bought my last computer years ago..which was a P4,I really am not very aware of the hardware situation in the market now..processors,mobo's etc.

                                               I'd be very grateful if you guys could advice me as to what a good config would be at the moment.My budget is roughly 50k* for just the CPU*.I don't require a very high-end graphic card.A simple 1 GB card will suffice...(if it lets games like COD6 run when it releases in November this year...YIPPEEE!)Other than that,I'd want to certainly have a mobo that supports atleast 4-6gb DDR3 Ram and if my budget permits,an i7 processor...else whatever is second best.

Thanks a tonne in advance,
Dante!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

welcome to the forum dude..i hope u are the same dude tat buzzed me on my yahoo msngr,, is it..??  anyhow welcome here again..

so if u want a config for jus the CPU (proc+mobo+RAM+PSU+GPU) here u go...

Processor -------> Core i7 920 (2.66Ghz stock speed) ------------------------> Rs.15K
Motherboard ---> Gigabyte UD5 -------------------------------------------------> Rs.16K
RAM  ------------> Corsair (*TR3X3G1333C9 *[FONT=&quot]*(3 X 1 GB DDR3  			1333MhZ) -----> Rs. 4.9K*[/FONT]
PSU -------------> Corsair 55W (model: VX550) --------------------------------> Rs. 5.8K
GPU -------------> ATi 4830 (512MB DDR3) -------------------------------------> Rs.7.5k

Total: 49.2K

But a cabinet is a must, so go for Coolermaster CM690 cabinet -----------> Rs.4.2k

Grand total: 53.4K
----------
but let others comment on this list tat i hv created and then see wat happens, btw u are into animation right..?? hmm.. so lets see wat others hv to say...(i hv jus made this list keeping the budget in mind) 
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Dant3 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hey Ashu..

Yes it is me!
Overcame laziness to finally sit through the registering process today.
Hope you're good,thanks for the wc.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

Congrats on joining the forum dude, yup i knw registration (for sum) find it abit lazy..lol..

neways i hv posted ur config, lets see wat others hv to say abt it..  (as i said above, i hv just knetp ur budget in mind)..... 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## amitash (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@Dant3: dpont go for i7 with your budget....go for a phenom 2 965 BE, and a cheaper motherboard and alot of DDR2 RAM...and a much better card!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

he specifically wants ffr3 RAM , amitash.. 

btw, i think the next best thing for him to go for wud be a core 2 quad based system... wat u say..?? 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

core 2 quads ie 9550 & 9650 OCs much better than phenom II 965 be which ocs around 3.8ghz only

IMO :  

If anyone wants to go with AM3 procs then they should go with mobo which supports DDR3 rams.

If anyone wants to go with c2qs then they should opt for DDR2 1066 rams.


----------



## Dant3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hey Amitash,TopGear and Ashu,

Firstly thank you all for your prompt responses and advice.
The only reason I am more keen on getting the latest stuff..for eg DDR 3 and not DDR2 is because I know how expensive outdated components tend to get.
This might seem a trivial thing but I intend to use this machine at least for a couple of years so, was thinking of getting the latest stuff as far as my budget permits.I don't really understand much of hardware combinations so I'm open to getting an older part if you guys see more sense in doing that.

Amitash,I went through the review of that processor and it seems super nice..I'll be looking into that.

hehe...Topgear,what you said has mostly gone way above my head so I'm going to clarify...what I basically understood is Intel Proc = DDR 2 and DDR3 for AMD Procs?Has it got something to do with compatibility or performance?

Thanks again..looking forward to hearing from you guys soon..!
Dante


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^then why not wait for release of core i5 which is cheaper than i7. P55 boards are already available and September 8th is rumored date for core i5 and i3 release.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

yaa i agree to desii... 

its better to wait for i5 and i3 and see wat the prices will be on their launch... yup its sensible as there is not much time left for their launch slated for 8th sept, 09..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

============


Ok guys, im here with my own set of querries now..

i need a CPU cooler for my i7 proccy...

i hv these in mind:

1.) Coolermaster V8 ---> *in.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2238&id=5290
 or
*www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2314&page=1
(i find the V8 really good with their reviews with 8 Heat pipes (i think its the max) for any cpu cooler).. 

*I am much more inclined towards V8..but if the TRUE is better than V8, then i will hv no problem changing sides... *


2.) Coolermaster Hyper 212 ----> *in.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2238&id=4151

3.) Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus ----> *in.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2238&id=6736

4.) or shud i go with TRUE 120.. ??? 

5.) Even ASUS triton 88 is good, i mean gr8.. (but i dnt think its available in INDIA rite now..)

Im all confused guys...

so tell me wich to go for, (i already hv 5 fans) in my cabinet), 
2x120mm LED top, 
1x120mm LED front (Stock CM690 fan),
1x120mm rear (Stock CM690 fan),
1x120mm side (Stock CM690 fan)
-----------

I jus dnt like the performance of the stock intel cooler, to say the least it $uck$ big time...

----------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

how about CoolerMaster V10?

if you can manage to find Noctua NH-U12P SE, get it as this one and Thermaltake TRUE easily beat Coolermaster V10.

also heard that Megahalem is the best one for core i7.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
V10.. u mean like this ---> *www.erodov.com/forums/ultimate-cooler-core-i7-phenom-ii/17442.html

lol. then i'll hv to sacrifice my ram slots..lol... naa its a big no no for me.. 

yup, u are right abt Megahalems... (i dnt think they are available in Mumbai or even in India)  the same case is with Asus Triton 88

btw i found this for Coolermaster V8 cooler---> *forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11431
see the pic at the end of the page 
(was wondering if a V8 wud fit in the cm690 case) so it fits..  also, there is no problem of the large Evga X58 mobo's NB heatsink..the V8 is rg8 there too..

*hmm... now tell me V8 or TRUE.. ?? i knw many ppl are inclined towards TRUE, im like 50-50 b/w V8 and true..* 

------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## amitash (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^Megahalem is a really good choice...found it here: *www.lynx-india.com/beta/index.php?productID=6058

Also if it doesnt include a fan, add 2 for a push-pull system...will give u awesome perf.....If not, get a TRUE, but i dont know if the bracket for lga1366 is available.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

thanx for tat search for me amitash.. 

will see if i can get tat meghalem in Mumbai, will post on 4th, friday..as tomo there's ganesh visarjan (here all over maharashtra)... so it will be a day off for the dealers..


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



Dant3 said:


> Hey Amitash,TopGear and Ashu,
> 
> Firstly thank you all for your prompt responses and advice.
> The only reason I am more keen on getting the latest stuff..for eg DDR 3 and not DDR2 is because I know how expensive outdated components tend to get.
> ...



I mean intel core 2 duo & core 2 quads don't scale as expected well with DDR3 mems as have no IMC built into proc. It's mem controlller is in the NB chipset which speed is limited by FSB. 

So if you want to go with DDR3 & intel proc then you should go with core i7 or core i5 

But if you are going with AMDs AM3 cpu then you should get DDR3 mem based mobo coz it's mem bandwidth will be greater as AMD procs has built in IMC than DDR2 based AMD rig & DDR3 based intel core 2 duo & core 2 quad series

but core i7 & may be core i5 with their very nice & optimized IMC can beat
any AM3 & CD C2Q procs


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

ok, so i enquired abt the CPU coolers (Air, ofcourse)...

the prices were as follows (quoted by my dealer):

Coolermaster v8 ------------> Rs. 5500/-
Coolermaster 212 plus ------> Rs.  2500/-
TRUE 120 ------------------> Rs. 3000/-
TRUE 120 (BLACK) ----------> RS. 4000/-

So, wich is better now..??  

TRUE120 or TRUE120 Black or V8.. ??? tell me so tat i can order the purchases today itself.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

given that TRUE 120 is 2.5k cheaper and also beats V8, I would definitely go for it.

btw, remember that the base is not entirely flat and some achieved much much better cooling by lapping it and adding extra fan.


----------



## amitash (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

actually the TRUE 120 wont work out...It doesnt fit into the lga1366 bracket, so u need to buy a socket clamp which might not be available and cost atleast 300 more, and 2 fans at atleast 200-400 more

btw @official: yes i played gta4 all maxed out and view distance was a very very bg number...worked amazingly...also for the performance that im getting, see my review here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112660


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ desii : yup totally agreed tat under all scenarios, TRUE120 beats V8..

@ amitash : my dealer told me tat the TRUE120 Extreme and also the TRUE120 EXTREME BLACK (the newly launched) are both for lga 1366 socket... so i guess that the company (might)  hv added hardware to be able to fit the TRUE120 Extreme onto the core i7.. ?? right.>??  any news can u shed on this dude..?? 

or is it that the TRUE120 Extreme still comes without the lga1366 brackets and i hv to do any alterations to it...  
--------

i hv also asked my dealer to tell me the availability of prolimatech's Meghalem coolers... 

----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Yes. the new one is called TRUE 120 Extreme LGA1366.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

thanx for the update desii

btw, nice avtaar.. (cheerleaders..??) is it.. ??


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Try SBCCF ( sunbeamtech core contact freezer ) 120 mm. It may be Rs. 2.5K & one hell ol of a very good cooler . BTW, you need to buy a LGA1366 bracket for this one.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> thanx for the update desii
> 
> btw, nice avtaar.. (cheerleaders..??) is it.. ??



AMD Booth Babes.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ topgear: thanx for that, but its not available here.. 

@ desii: thanx for the update..
----------

Ok guys, today, i hv put my i7 rig under stress testing using PRIME96... the test was started at 14.30 hrs and the readme of prime96 says that the test must me done for a minimum of 6 hrs anda  max of upto 24 hrs... so will i hv to manually shut/close the program after the 6 hrs period is over (say at 20.00 hrs).. ?? or wat.. ?? 

----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## amitash (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^The TRUE for lga1366 is called the TRUE 1366RT...and its not available here afaik...

as for prime, its totally up to you....yes u will manually have to close it after 20hrs...dont leave it on past that....if u want to chek system stability, then 4-6hrs on blend and another 4hrs on small FFT's without a crash or error means ur system is completely stable


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

ooh thanx for letting me knw the exact name of TRUE120 cooler, i will see to it wat kinda cooler the dealer is giving me... 

and yes, today, after running prime BLEND test for 4.5 hrs, i stopped it manually.. all results and tests were positive with 0 errors and 0 warnings..


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ topgear: thanx for that, but its not available here..



it's available on lynx-india


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Who says Phenom II doesnt clock well 

AMD Phenom II 955 BE

AIR
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41722_5dvfq/4G_Pi.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/45721_wwl2o/4G_Pi_32M.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/45722_seg9g/4G_wprime1042M.jpg

LN2
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41794_umftm/1m.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41795_c2txq/32m.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41796_unz1a/1024m%2C%2032m.jpg

AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE

AIR
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/45723_fzvqb/Clipboard08.jpg

LN2
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18734/1m.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18735/32m.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18739/wprime%201024.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ topgear, thanx will check those out at lynx

@ Dark Lord: aah.. so it overclocks well enough... thanx for the screenies...


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ topgear, thanx will check those out at lynx
> 
> @ Dark Lord: aah.. so it overclocks well enough... thanx for the screenies...



Well enough ??? lol


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

lol.. sorry for my miscalculations in reading the screenshots.. tat overclocking is MAssive... 6 ghz.. ??? wats the stock speed of 955 BE.. ??? and is it ur system or u got the results from net.. ?? 
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hehe, no issues.

Stock speed of 955 BE is 3.2GHz

Those are my results,


A*MD Phenom II X2 550 + Gigabyte 790FXT UD5P + LN2 = 6.1GHz*

*AMD Phenom II 955 BE + Asus M4A79T Deluxe go sub zero !*


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Nice score on Phenom II X4 955BE & X2 550


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

yeah..lol..

it beats i7's @$$ really good..  .. oops..lol..

so, darklord: did u use ur OCed rig for anything or jus a testing of OC.. ??? (and u back at stock speeds again..) ..???
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## darklord (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yeah..lol..
> 
> ...



One can use LN2/DICE for a short while only. You cant use it permanently.So yes, I did benching and put the hardware to rest till the next round


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

and plz tell me in simpler words wat are LN2/DICE. .?? AMD terms..?? is it..?? 

but its really good to see tat AMD clocks like a killer..lol..

at 6 Ghz and 4 Ghz wat were the core (processor) temps (air).. ??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

LN2: Liquid Nitrogen. (remeber Terminator2?). LN2 can take the temperature down to -150 to -200 and liquid helium can take temperature to absolute zero (-256 I think is absolute zero)

DICE: short term for Dry Ice which is solidified Carbon dioxide. it takes much much longer to melt when compared to normal ice.


----------



## darklord (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

LN2 = Liquid Nitrogen. Temp is -197C. Cant exactly say what was the temp during benching as I still havent recd. my thermometer.

DICE - Dry Ice. While benching, pieces of Dry Ice and mixed with either Acetone or Ethyl Alcohol, This results in temps dropping to as low as -70C but not below that.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ desii thanx for those jargon.. 

@ darklord... so tell me how u go about using liquid cooling in ur rig..?? any step by step procedure..?? any links.. ?? plz...


----------



## official (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Guys can you please explain wats TDP???
Is it that i7 cpu uses more power or wattage in contrast to Core2quad???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

here u go ---> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power

also, see this list for TDP of core i7 processors ---> *xtreview.com/review232.htm

and core 2quads tdp = 65W whereas corei7's tdp = 130W 
----------


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Newer AMD phenom II quads only uses 95W-65W & Duals 65-45W. Is not that great


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^nope. Phenom II X4 965 reached 140W and 945, 955 BE are at 125W. Athlon II X4 energy saving edition have 45W and mainstream ones have 95W TDP.

Given the max limit of 145W power on AM2+ and am3 boards, it will be interesting to see what AMD will do with Phenom II. 965 has come dangerously close the the threshold.


----------



## official (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Does that mean i7 uses more power to perform like q9550 which has much less tdp??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^enable core i7's turbo mode and your electricity meter will run like Vishnu Chakra.


----------



## darklord (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ desii thanx for those jargon..
> 
> @ darklord... so tell me how u go about using liquid cooling in ur rig..?? any step by step procedure..?? any links.. ?? plz...



I dont use water cooling for my Main PC at home. I have a very simple setup for my Home PC,

Intel C2D E8600 @ 4GHz on stock cooler
DFI DK P45 T2RS Plus Motherboard
Crucial DDR2 800 2GB x 2
Corsair VX450 PSU
Galaxy Tech Nvidia 9800GT
Chieftec LBX Full tower chassis


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



desiibond said:


> ^^enable core i7's turbo mode and your electricity meter will run like Vishnu Chakra.


lol..

but tell me how can that turbo mode be enabled and is ther any performance gain or anything of tat sort.. ??
----------

@ darklord thanx for the update.. 

@ topgear: u at AMD again.. ?? lol...


----------



## darklord (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> lol..
> 
> but tell me how can that turbo mode be enabled and is ther any performance gain or anything of tat sort.. ??
> ----------
> ...



When you enable Turbo mode from the BIOS, whenever your temperature are within safe limit and you start a cpu intensive task then the multiplier is increased automatically, hence giving slight boost in performance.

This feature is strictly dependant on your CPU temperatures i guess. You have no control over it basically. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## amitash (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^nice to see u again darky...and amazing results btw...when are u going to do the i7's?

Anyway, about turbo mode, it doesnt depend on your temp....if u leave it enabled, multiplier will be increased by 1...ie 21 from 20 in i7 920 and 940...therefore giving u a small Mhz boost...like 2.8ghz from stock 2.66 in i7-920...

As for power management, it can easily be controlled thx to intel speedstep...if u enable this in the bios, your cpu automatically decreases multiplier to 15-16, or maybe lower sometimes to save power when its not under load....

BTW @desi, can liquid HE actually take temp to -256 ie absolute temp? I dont think so because absolute temp is theoretical and hasnt and prolly can never be achieved


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ thanx amitash.. 

btw.. can u giv me links for Safe OCing the i7 920.. ?? actually 1st i wanna get a basic knowledge abt the tech jargon on OCing then will go on to do the actual OCing.. 

also, so it means tat as the multiplier increases the Mhz rating also increases.. ?? and plz tell me for a single increase in Multiplier, how much the Mhz value increases.. ?? 

I mean it wud be better if u can giv me links (from the sites u did ur OCing).. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## darklord (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

For Nehalem,

Especially in the case of 920, 
the base clock is 133 and multiplier is 20x hence the stock speed of 2.66MHz.

So the multiplier is directly related to the clock speed so changing it will change the cpu clock speed.

Nehalem clocking isnt that simple though, there is NB freuquency that is the speed at which the IMC works and that makes things a bit tricky.

Although I have had corei7 for some time now, its my friend who is benching it more than me so not in a very good position to point out the fine points of nehalem clocking.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



desiibond said:


> ^^nope. Phenom II X4 965 reached 140W and 945, 955 BE are at 125W. Athlon II X4 energy saving edition have 45W and mainstream ones have 95W TDP.
> 
> Given the max limit of 145W power on AM2+ and am3 boards, it will be interesting to see what AMD will do with Phenom II. 965 has come dangerously close the the threshold.



Yup, Phenom II X4 945 and 955 has a TDP of 125W but 965 has TDP of 140W.

AMD Desktop Processor Chart 
*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUResult.aspx


----------



## vikrant333 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

my hdd fails of core i7 system 
now i send it for change 
should i made backup for my data ?
bcoz someone told me that higher capacity hdd corrupt very often..........


----------



## darklord (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



vikrant333 said:


> my hdd fails of core i7 system
> now i send it for change
> should i made backup for my data ?
> bcoz someone told me that higher capacity hdd corrupt very often..........



What did you do to render your HDD dead ? I am using WD 1TB drives and that board for some time and there seem to be no problems whatsoever


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ vikrant

is tat WD hdd of urs a Caviar green or a caviar blue ..??

yup, i wud also like to knw wat did u do tat made ur HDD non functional.. ?? did u play with the jumper settings..??


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Sep 10, 2009)

*New i7 Problem Please help...going nuts*

Hi all guys

I made my i7 system (Details are in my signature)5 days back. Important components are 
1.    Proccy: I7 920 D0
2.    MoBo: DFI Lanparty UT X58 -  T3EH8
3.    RAM: OCZ DDR3 PC3-14400 800MHz DDR3 / CL 8-8-8-26 / 1.65 Volts
4.    Bios:  7/24 beta: fixed Windows 7 CPU ratio issue.
5.    OS: Windows 7 Ultimate RTM (X 64): Downloaded from MSDN  (30 days evaluation) (Had vista 32). 

Started everything at auto settings (didn’t touch the bios settings)…loaded windows 7 …..load went smoothly…… OS showed running stable 3-4 hours. 

But memory shows
Memory: 6 GB RAM (2Gb Usable)     
So, searched the net, found that the problem is common (took a deep relaxing breath).. and started doing the following. 

1.CMOS reset (EZ reset in DFI) -- Nothing, POST showing 2044*** mb of RAM (Couldn’t remember the exact value, sorry)

2.Flashed the bios by bootable thumb drive method to most recent bios available -- bios update was successful but still detects only 2GB of RAM at POST.

3.Downloaded cpuZ: Detects 6GB of RAM and shows everything correctly. 

4.Went to bios>Genie bios>voltage settings> Gradually increased DRAM Bus voltage and CPU VTT Voltage in sequential order (difference always less than 0.5) POSTing with every change in DRAM or CPU VTT.

Range tested:--------DRAM bus------------CPU VTT
Default.....................1.560------------------1.21
Final.........................1.650...............  ........1.32

In all the post only 2GB was detected…. But OS was running without a hitch. Though some forums have increased DRAM to 1.7 and CPUVTT to 1.4, I suspected that I might need to RMA something or other and so was not willing to test over the prescribed safe limit.

5.Went to bios and changed the RAM timings manually to advertised values of 8 8 8 26. -- Still 2GB. (CPUZ / MEMSET detects 6GB with 8 8 8 26). 

6.(Now was getting panicky again)…According DFI forum posts tried with DRAM PWM (reduce 15/ increase 15%) and VTT PWM (reduce 15/ increase 15%) -- Still 2GB

7. Started windows 7 memory diagnostics (Didn’t have memtest iso then) -- No error in memory in full test 5 runs

8. Started RAM slot musical chair test: (labeled RAM sticks as A, B, C and slots as 2,4,6 with slots 1,3,5 never being used and also with DRAM Bus 1.65/VTT 1.32/ Timings Auto)

Results:     
Single stick: A/B/C in 2/ 4/ 6 (All possible single stick configuration) -- POST error     
                                             CF (Memory incompatible/DRAM voltage 
                                              unsatisfactory) 

Triple channel:--------ABC -- 2 Gb,----ACB -- 2 Gb
--------------------------BCA -- 4 GB,----BCA -- 4 Gb
--------------------------CBA -- 4 GB,----CAB -- 4 Gb 

All POSTed, but during the POST the screen would show 180*** memory for a fraction of a sec and then the value will change to 402***(4GB). So I decided to keep CAB configuration but after POST showed bootsector corrupted and couldn’t run win 7, nor could it run windows memory test (would freeze). Couldn’t even do a load windows from DVD (would freeze). Immediately went to bios and did optimized defaults but wouldn’t boot/ run from DVD.

There I am …… pretty confused and panicked. Since the memory control in i7 – X58 is dependent on processor/ mobo / Ram so I am lost as to where to begin.

To all u wizards
 1. What should I do next? (I DON’T CURRENTLY have access to another pair of ddr3 RAM nor another X 58 mobo, but I am trying to arrange.)
             2. What is wrong? RAM or MOBO? 

3. Is there any one in Delhi (I am at AIIMS) who has a i7 system where I can test my RAM.....plz plz plz

Any help will be lifesaving. Thank you all for reading the long post but I didn’t want someone to tell me VTT/DRAM stuff again. 

PS: I will be posting the same thing at the OCZ forum so interested persons check out progress there.

I can also post images of bios/ motherboard cpu pins if anyone needs.
                                                                                __________________
*System Information*
Processor: Intel i7 920 Do
HSF: Prolimatech Megahalem/Scythe Ultrakraze Push/pull
Motherboard: DFI UT X58-T3EH8
Bios: 7/24 beta
RAM: OCZ DDR3 PC3-14400 800MHz DDR3 / CL 8-8-8-26 / 1.65 Volts
Gfx: Zotac 275GT (AMP)
Power: Corsair TX 850
Hard Drive: WD Cavier Green 1tb
UPS: APC 1000kVa Smart
Cabinet: NZXT Lexa Blackline
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate X64
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
DFI forum link

*csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11241


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: New i7 Problem Please help...going nuts*

hmmm.. it looks abit freaky to me as well..lol.. (naa, not trying to discourage or get u more panicked..)

but, 1st of all, it wud hv been better if u posted the thread in the Official core i7 thread here ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397

but not much of a big issue here (as i hv already reported to mods to mearge this thread with the one above)..

now, getting back to ur problem..
=====================

so this is ur mobo right ..?? ---> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/x58-motherboard-i7,2164-4.html

now if i were u,  

instead of worrying y win7 is detecting jus 2gb (outta the max 6gb of RAM), i wud hv tried to do a dual boot setup (preferably with win vista x64) so as to make sure that its a OS fault (of NOT recognising full 6GB of RAM)..

but, now as u say tat the system is unable to boot any DVD/CD or HDD, so wat i can suggest u now is this: I will 1st giv u basic steps so tat we can keep a track of wat to proceed to, in the next set of do's and dont's... 

1.) remove the CMOS battery and reinsert it after a gap of 5-10 mins..

2.) try flashing ur BIOS (using the USB boot option and with all the 6GB of RAM onto ur board) or burn the bios onto a CD/DVD and try flashing the BIOS, wat it will do is load the defaults or (if not load the defaults) but will jus overwrite the same BIOS version with the one u hv onto ur USB

3.) if 2.) fails, try removing the RAM sticks and jus try it out with 2GB of RAM onboard
and post ur findings (NOT here plz) ...lol.. but in the core i7 thread in my siggy.. plz.. (it will prevent ppl from creating multiple threads on the same topic)  a request ...
---------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: New i7 Problem Please help...going nuts*

^^amitash, had similar issue on his EVGA X58 SLI and I think this is what he did:

1) Clear CMOS
2) Update BIOS
3) remove and insert CPU

Boot into OS


----------



## amitash (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: New i7 Problem Please help...going nuts*

^yep, exact same problem and that is what i did...update the BIOS and reseat the CPU...onboard mem controller was conflicting with the RAM


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: New i7 Problem Please help...going nuts*

^^

lol.. ok so i was almost on the right path wen i told shadowfax abt Cmos and BIOS update in my previous post.... 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: New i7 Problem Please help...going nuts*

Thanks a lot guys

Today I did a full mem test as suggested by DFi mods (updated on page 2)

Tomorrow I will be reseating my cpu. (didnt do it today as my thermal paste would be broken and I dont have Isoppropyl alcohol at present to clean it)

You guys are great.

No probs at all about the thread merging. Its my fault actually (mods plz mearge this thread)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Some additional test results

Did CMOS Reset

Single memory test

1. Only memory C boots in slot 2 and passes memtest. (Strange: 2 days back none booted alone and gave CF error)

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/1929/img0046lt.jpg[IMG] [IMG]*img21.imageshack.us/img21/img0046lt.jpg/1/w1600.png[IMG]



[IMG]*img11.imageshack.us/img11/9762/img0040yf.jpg[IMG] [IMG]*img11.imageshack.us/img11/img0040yf.jpg/1/w1600.png[IMG]

Mem Stick A & B gives CF error

So with Mem C in Slot 2 when adding stick A in slot 3, 4,5 or 6 it gives C1 error

[IMG]*img183.imageshack.us/img183/8559/img0055ms.jpg[IMG]

When adding Stick B in slot 4 --- POST gives a FF (OK) but memtest freeze up

[IMG]*img10.imageshack.us/img10/6121/img0064pt.jpg[IMG] [IMG]*img10.imageshack.us/img10/img0064pt.jpg/1/w1600.png[IMG]

When adding stick B in slot 6 gives memtest error from test one

[IMG]*img522.imageshack.us/img522/7474/img0053ka.jpg[IMG] [IMG]*img522.imageshack.us/img522/img0053ka.jpg/1/w1600.png[IMG]

In triple channel configuration

CBA ---- CF (Strange again, as two days back it was POSTing with 4 gb mem)

CAB ---- CF

ABC ---- FF --- Memtest OK with showing 2 Gb mem

ACB ---- FF ---- Memtest showing error from test 1

BAC and BCA --- C1 error?

Non standard slot for single dual or triple channel configuration didnt boot


Will go to an overclocker friend on saturday (Probably) and test out with RAM/PSU/Mobo

Will post on sunday.

Lets see how deep this rabbit hole goes.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

============


ok guys 

1.) i want to burn sum movies onto a DVD so tat they are in such a format tat they can be easliy played ona  DVD player.. so in nero wat mode shud i select to burn those movies..?? (each are of the size 700MB) and i wanna burn all those 6 x 700MB parts onto a DVD rather than on one-one Cds for it to be played easily on a DVD player (i mean jus pop the DVD into the player and the movie starts) 

==========


any ideas wich more to burn those DVDs in Nero ..?? (i hv nero 6 btw) 

2.) also, wat abt the MP3 files..?? i want it to get them player in the Car (as soon as i pop the CD in the player) so i guess a MP3 CD option in nero shud do the trich right..?? Plz tell methese 2 things.. 

--------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

1) *forum.my.nero.com/index.php?showtopic=2255
2) yes. use mp3 cd option.


----------



## amitash (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ashu: as darky said, OCing nehalem is a little more complex than regular lga775 ocing...that said, one of the first things you will want to do is get a new good cooler...stock is useless...Also since you have the evga board, download the latest version of ELEET from their site and install it...ELEET is a software OC software and imo the best there is...ELEET + BIOS OC in the evga board can give u the nest results possible...

You can try this guide: 
*www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=642527

Or, this is what i did (easier imo):

1.run eleet, run prime95 and start the blend test..(PS be on default BIOS settings), only modify memory so its running below its rated speed...for eg, if you have 1333Mhz RAM then run it at 1066 or 800 by changing the mem multiplier
2.slowly increase the QPI in the overclocking section of ELEET...make sure temps dont go past 80...increase by 5mhz steps until your system freezes/crashes/BSOD'etc
3.Note down the QPI value when the crash happened
4.Go into the BIOS and enter this QPI value under the cpu freq heading under the overclocking tab...
5.now boot into windows and repeat the above steps using eleet, find the max QPI, go back to BIOS and enter, keep repeating the steps untill you cant increase QPI in ELEET anymore, this gave me a final non-overvolting OC of 3.7Ghz.

Tell me if you want to know how to get to 4+ (in my case 4.23 was the max bootable and 4.12 was max stable)


----------



## amitash (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: New i7 Problem Please help...going nuts*

^This was exactly wat was happening to me...C1 error on the LED display...reseat CPU asap...also after reseating u might have to reinstall gfx drivers in windows...i had to


----------



## vikrant333 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ vikrant
> 
> is tat WD hdd of urs a Caviar green or a caviar blue ..??
> 
> yup, i wud also like to knw wat did u do tat made ur HDD non functional.. ?? did u play with the jumper settings..??



i have caviar green 

i just changed one drive from NTFS to FAT32 to install mac on my comp.
but it never boots again 
so i lost my whole data which i collected during previous 3 years 
now i  ithink i should make back up but i dont know how to make back up and where
sugget me not on internet like rs....?


----------



## Krow (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Plug that HDD to another frnd's system and back it up on his drives or get your very own external HDD and back it up (if your HDD is detected in other PC's where it is the secondary drive).


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: New i7 Problem Please help...going nuts*

Dear Amitash
reseated CPU today ........Still two GB......Going crazy. 
will go to system tester tomorrow.

pictures here

*csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11241&page=3


----------



## amitash (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: New i7 Problem Please help...going nuts*

^wow thats weird...only other thing i can think of is faulty mobo or cpu...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ desii : thanx for the info dude.. 

@ amitash : thanx for the TuT, but will follow ur steps 1st as it seems easy and simple too. will post back in a few days, as im busy with sum Java projects.. : P

@ vikrant : hmmm, tats a serious issue, it sounds to me the drive was faulty, coz jus a partitioning of a HDD will NOT at ALL render a HDD useless...

I too hv a WD caviar Green 1TB HDD, wats ur HDD's rpm.. 5600 or 7200 types..?? (not tat it will make any difference though..) but still.. 

hv u checked the HDD on another system..?? connect the HDD to another system (in secondary priority) and boot up from the Primary HDD and then see if u can access the contents of ur Caviar green HDD via the 1st (primary) hdd...

OR

make use of any Data/HDD data recovery software on ur 1st (Primary HDD) and then try to recover ur Data from the caviar green HDD.. 

OR

if ur HDD is still under warranty, send it to the WD ppl, call them and tell them tat b4 they do any RnD on ur HDD, u 1st want all the data to be recovered and given it back to u, 

try these things and post back ur findings.. 

-------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: New i7 Problem Please help...going nuts*

^^

yeah after goin thru this thread again, i also feel the same, i mean wudnt it be better if those RAM sticks were tested on another mobo..?? right..?? 

atleast one cud afford to get sumhow a mobo that supports those RAMs if not the exact mobo for the i7 cpu.. 
--------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## shantanu (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

merged i7 problem thread.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

No no guys the system is working fine with only A2B4C6 ram configuration and i am running windows 7 ok in it (but it recognises only 2 gb ram).....its not bootable in any other configuration. I am currently typing from it.

Anyway tomorrow I will be going to another Bencher....Phoenix fixed me up ...man he has a i7 975 system with 2 3 sets of RAM and OCs with LN......Got to see this guy  will post tomorrow


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ shantanu : thanx dude.. (and thanx to kalpik too) 

@ Shadowfax :  hey hey... plz get sum pics from his system too plz....  especially the LN cooling stuff.(im serious plz)


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Ok here is the final update on my problem.

.............My System..............................Test System
Mobo......DFI LPUTX58........................... MSI Eclipse
CPU.......i7 920..................................... i7 950
RAM.......OCZ PC314400................... Corsair TR3X3G1600C9   and  G.Skill DDR3 Trident - 1600Mhz @ CAS_Latency 6-7-6-18

PSU .......Corsair tx850..........................Co0lermaster Real 850

Results. 
1. Changing powersupply: No effect -- 2gb RAM

2. Changing to Corsair Ram -- 4 GB detected in any configuration at any voltage (upto DRAM of 1.7)

3. Changing to Gskill Triden -- 6 GB detected from beginning and memtest OK

4. OCZ RAM on MSI eclipse mobo -- 2gb detected in all possible configurations and volt (upto 1.7 DRAM)

5. Corsair RAM on MSI eclipse mobo -- 4gb detected in all possible configurations and volt (upto 1.7 DRAM) (WHAT THE ****)

6. Gskill RAM on MSI eclipse mobo -- 4gb detected in all possible configurations and volt (upto 1.7 DRAM) (*&%$#@#$)

*What the hell is this...How do we explain...and what next*

I will take his set of trident and give him a new set....it seems that the mem controller of i7 is crap. Or Mobo bioses are crap.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
As for pictures he isnt on LN now  .... But talked to him abt next time when he does it..... Got to see the copper cannisters for LN though.


----------



## amitash (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^cpu RMA now


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

-------------


Ok guys, the power button (the button on the cabinet) has stuck midway awkwardly, is there anyother (smart way) of powering up the system..??  (i knw i can easily change the cabinet as its 6 yrs old but still jus wanted to knw as rite now im short on cash... 
------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## amitash (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^Press the ON button on the mobo itself...evga has given on,restart and clr cmos buttons on the bottom of the mobo


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Do what amitash has suggested. After that enter your bios setup and set to start the comp using keyboard shortcut


----------



## mac555 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

i am building x58 based system in 2 weeks but confused over which motherboard to choose....i have selected gigabyte x58 ud3r and msi pro due to budget constraints.....which is better of two or r there any other options.....


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I would say go for MSI x58 pro but if you can get gigabyte x58 UD5 then get that.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ thanx amitash topgear 
------------

@ mac555, i wid recommend u UD5 (if u are not into OCing)...


----------



## mac555 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

but @ ashu888ashu888,  i will overclock and i dont want to spent so much on motherboard as i will get good cpu cooler...........reviews tell that its good for its value...so wats ur call as cant find any board in that budget to compete with msi.....i will buy from nehru place so any shop recommandation will be good(price wise)......


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

They all OC's well. But UD5 Oc's better than x58 pro. If you want the best then it's evga x58 

Do keep in mind that good mobo ( read better quality ) plays a big roll in OC department 

A good shop in your locality is SMC INTERNATIONA - as I've heard so many positive feedback about it


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ mac555 : i agree totally with topgear dude.. 

I mean if u really wanna OC ur rig, then there's nothing better than the Evga X58 board (wich amitash and I own)... 

Infact, Evga products are themselves made with OCing in mind with customers and it will NOT at all void ur warranty too...(be it ur Evga GPU as well) 
--------------

Get an Evga mobo + and Evga GPU to OC to ur heart's out..


----------



## Sarpanch85 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Can anyone suggest me the pc hardware shop in ahmedabad which has all this stuff available


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

which stuff u asking abt buddy..?? plz giv me a detailed query so that i and all of us here can help u out easily..

by the way, there are certain trusted shops (online) from where we all hv made purchases:

1.) lynx india ----> *www.lynx-india.com/beta/

2.) The IT wares ---> www.theitwares.com


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

please help guys!!!!!

i7 920 or i7 860!!!!!  which one has more value and is more future proof?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

i7 920 ....


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Yup, core i7 920 is the most VFM and powerful beast out there in the market


----------



## nktonu (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hiiiiiii 

can u guys plzz provide a complete configuration of a Core i7 rig under 60K.. including a 22" HD TFT, DDR3 RAM, HDD,Cabinet, SMPS, Cooling fan etc etc DVDWriter, 2.1speakers, mouse,keyb etc...... all under 60K....  


is it possible??

if not then a performance PC (Intel) under 40K  (video encoding/basic games/photoshop/animation/programming etc) 

i will spend 60K only for i7.. if not then i will stay to 40K only...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Processor: core i7 920 -------------------------------> Rs. 14.9K
Motherboard: gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R ----------------> Rs. 14.3K
RAM: Corsair TR3X3G1333C9 --------------------------> Rs. 4.9K
HDD: WD 500 GB -------------------------------------> Rs. 2.5K
PSU (SMPS): Corsair 450 VX --------------------------> Rs. 3.9K
GPU: GTs 250 (512MB Palit) --------------------------> Rs. 7.2K
Cabinet: CM 690 -------------------------------------> Rs. 4K
LCD: Samsung 2233SW -------------------------------> Rs. 9K

Total: Rs. 60.7K + Rs. 600/- for Keyboard and Mouse (a basic one)
----------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Hey nice suggestion buddy - a perfect config 

@ nktonu - if you can spens a little more for the PSU say 1.5K then get corsair VX550W - it would be more future proof


----------



## Nithu (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

The next Core i9 processor with 6 cores based on 32nm technology, operating at 2.4GHz (18*133MHz), with 12MB of L3 cache.

Read More...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ top gear: thanx buddy. well actually his budget was tight so i had to fit in a platry gts250..  if i were him, i wud get a better gpu, say maybe a gtx260 (to be a minimum)

@ nithu: well there's always time to "wait" for newer technologies to arise, but for me everytime is the right time to buy stuff especially wen we hv sufficient money and the urge to buy.. 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ yup buddy a GTX 260 ( or GTX 275 ) with a corsair VX550W ( or corsair TX 650 or Tagan BZ700 ) would be a perfect ( or more great ) choice


----------



## official (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

"ashu" thanks for your previous suggestions regarding i7 when i updated my friendz PC
And now its my turn, i really hav a tight budget somewhat below 30k inr. Dunno whether i can afford an i7.. i am just spending for cpu +mobo+ram.
i am not into overclocking much, and i want my pc to handle almost whatever i can throw at it..(specially gaming). I want to squeeze maximum out of my money.


----------



## official (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

would there be any difference in AMD pII vs i7 860 and i5 750 ??
If there is hardly any performance difference 3-5 fps lag and 10-12 sec gap, wont bother me.
Dunno if AMD is having ddr3 mobo! I read through several articles and got myself more confused...plz help!!


----------



## darklord (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



official said:


> "ashu" thanks for your previous suggestions regarding i7 when i updated my friendz PC
> And now its my turn, i really hav a tight budget somewhat below 30k inr. Dunno whether i can afford an i7.. i am just spending for cpu +mobo+ram.
> i am not into overclocking much, and i want my pc to handle almost whatever i can throw at it..(specially gaming). I want to squeeze maximum out of my money.



Add PSU to that 
You can try but its really hard to squeeze in i7 in that budget.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



official said:


> would there be any difference in AMD pII vs i7 860 and i5 750 ??
> If there is hardly any performance difference 3-5 fps lag and 10-12 sec gap, wont bother me.
> Dunno if AMD is having ddr3 mobo! I read through several articles and got myself more confused...plz help!!



the difference between top end AMD Phenom II processor and core i5 750 is not much. And yes, AMD AM3 DDR3 boards are available for as low as 5k.


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ *official* AMD is the way to go for you I think, unless you have super PSU and GPU.

Phenom II X4 945 @ 8.5k
MSI 785GM E65 @ 5.2k
2x2GB DDR3 @ 5k (mobo has 4 slots so make it 4x2GB if you want to)
Palit GTX260 SONIC @ 10.5k
VX450W @ 4k or Antec EA650 @ 4.8k or GlacialPower 650AA @ 4.5k


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Perfect Config 

Core i7 combo ( CPU+Mobo+Ram ) will not come nder 30K

Core i7 920 Rs. 14K
Biostar or MSI x58 mobop 12K
3x 1GB DDR3 Ram Rs. 5K ( Corsair TR3X3G1333C9 3x 1GB DDR3 1333Mhz kit )

So Total : 33K and OC it to 3.4Ghz with stock cooler and it will beat almosrt all ( apart from OCed extreme edition core i7's ) the cpu's out there in the market


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^But, he will need to buy good GPU too with it right? X58 needs discrete graphics.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Yup, x58 needs discrete gfx but OP ie official said in his 1st post on this page that he only needs cpu +mobo+ram 

So I posted the price of these three components


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ official.. hi buddy, sorry for a late reply, was down with viral fever, i guess every1's given ther share of replies so i think u are complete with answers... 

at that budget of 30K (for jus mobo+proc+RAM)...do u hv a decent gpu and a PSU dude..?? i mean for a core i7, the requirements are specifically this --> Mobo, proc, RAM, GPU and PSU 

also, core i7 (as topgear and krow) said, yup, it will need a graphics card, as there's NO onboard video port as such on i7 mobo's....
----------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vikrant333 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hi everyone
my motherboard takes very long time to boot as after i push the start button it takes 20-30 sec to comes the first screen 
few days ago my bios failure takes place after i did automated recovery in bios it works fine but it take long time to boot.........................


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Have you enabled quick boot or some similar feature in the bios ? This eliminates many startup checking by the BIOS which are not so necessary.

Some connectors may be loose. reconnect all  component to the mobo specially HDd and ODD. BTW, Try to update your bios with newer version ( download it from your mobos manufacturers website ).


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

+1 for a BIOS Update..i wud hv done the very same thing...


----------



## Dant3 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hey Ashu,Darklord,Topgear,Krow....

How're you guys?
Dunno if you guys remember me.I had posted a few months earlier and had been advised to wait for the i5 release..since finally there are options in mobos and with the new buzz about DX11 cards..I'm finally ready to go in for a machine.
My budget is 50-55k for the CPU and a UPS.[NO monitor/speakers/mouse/kybd/etc.]
To begin with..my requirements are animating(nothing too hi-fi...presently somehow making do with a p4 with just 1 gig of ram and WITHOUT a gfx card!!)
plenty of surfing and a little gaming occasionally...COD4 and 6 mostly.

Would you suggest a basic i7 rig or a fancy i5 with a DX11 compatible card?
Also no idea about oc-ing..so no plans of doing the same.
Could you guys please suggest a config within my budget?
[Eager to wait for an Nvidia DX11 card..will I be able to do without a card till then or should I go for the present overpriced ATi's?]
Thanks a tonne in advance....
Dante!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

core i5 750
gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2
Transcend/Kingston DDR3 RAM 2x2GB Kit or corsair's kit for overclocking
WD Blue 1TB HDD
Cooler Master CM690 cabinet
Tagan BZ500 or corsair VX550W or GlacialPower 650AA PSU
samsung dvd burner or sony bluray combo drive (dvd burn and bluray read)
GPU: better check with store which professional cards they can get (nvidia quadro or ati firegl) under 17k. they won't keep it in stock. once you get the models, we can advice on which one to get
apc 1KVA UPS


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^I am for GlacialPower 650AA. TG-500 is at best a mediocre PSU. Instead OP may have a look at Tagan BZ500.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

changed tagan's to BZ500


----------



## Dant3 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



desiibond said:


> core i5 750
> gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2
> Transcend/Kingston DDR3 RAM 2x2GB Kit or corsair's kit for overclocking
> WD Blue 1TB HDD
> ...




Hey Desiibond and Krow...thanks for your replies!
I don't really need such an advanced Graphic card.I presently somehow am managing to work without one. 
I was considering making it 'future-proof' by getting the ATI 5770..but would rather wait for Nvidia to release their cards in April.What would you guys suggest?
For the time being I just need something simple that'll allow me to play games such as COD6 and run a full hd 24" monitor.
Krow suggested the GTX 260 Palit SONIC (factory overclocked.)
Hopefully saving some money there,I'd want to look at a slightly better motherboard (Msi P55 GD 65 perhaps or ASUS if you'd recommend any of them with an i5.)
Oh and would I need something more than the stock cooler if I wasn't oc'ing?
Thanks again..
Dante.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

the only dx11 that justifies it's price a bit is HD5850. HD5770 is grossly overpriced. 

once you start using a workstation graphics, you will get to know what you were missing till now. 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/quadro-fx-4800,2258-5.html

my pick would be ATI FireGL V5700 PCIe 2.0 card with 512MB memory which is available inside 20k.

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/quadro-fx-4800,2258-10.html

A Quadro FX 4800 moves up to 10 times faster when running workstation applications than the GeForce GTX 280. This leads swiftly to a clear and inescapable conclusion: there's no good reason to use a GeForce graphics card for workstation applications. It just doesn't pay.
-tomshardware.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
in the end, it depends on what you want to do more. gaming or design. 

I wouldn't recommend using overclocked processor for 3d design and core i5 is powerful enough to stay off from overclocking. 

still, if you want to have an aftermarket cooler, my pick would be Megahalem rev.B that supports socket 1156


----------



## Dant3 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hey..thanks again Desii.
Checked out the reviews.I see why you're saying those should be my first options...but alas as much as I'd like to have them,they're way beyond my budget at the moment! 
I think I'll just have to go for a cheaper alternative for now until finances allow me to splurge a bit.
I know and understand absolutely NOTHING about graphic cards other than the fact that there are 2 major companies..Nvidia and Ati.
Would be very grateful if you could recommend a card that I could make do with for basic gaming (and Maya work only involves playblasting..so don't need something very high-end at all.)
Also could you please suggest some other mobos in case the one you mentioned isn't available?
Thanks for all your inputs again..
Dante
-----------------------------------------


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

that was just an example. you can get a workstation card for as low as 5k.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
check these mobos for P55:

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=3913&category_slug=p55-chipset_7z
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=3848&category_slug=p55-chipset
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=3895&category_slug=p55-chipset_vx
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
GPU:

mainstream: GTX260 that Krow mentioned.
workstation: nvidia Quadro FX580 for some 8k-9k. or FX380 for 6k-7k


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

But the Gigabyte P55M-UD2 is a really solid and VFM board. I would rather wait for it than splurge money on any other expensive one.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ Dant3 - You will not need any 3rd party cpu cooler if you are going to use the cpu @ stock speed.

Get a palit 9800GT @ rs. 5.7K as of now - it supports cuda and will do just fine with your current requirements. Later on say after a year add a good DX11 gpu


----------



## jeanjosefprasad (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hello all - i recently purchased this i7 rig [i have come overseas for college] but im having a twinge of guilt because i have a feeling that i could have gotten this rig much cheaper back home in kolkata - just to quench my curiosity can someone give me a rough estimate of how much this rig would cost back in india?
asus rampage ii extreme
i7 920 d0 stepping
2 sapphire hd 4890's in crossfire
crucial ballistix tracer 1600mhz 8-8-8-20 6gb
antec 1200 case
antec cp-850 psu
acer 22" non-fullhd monitor
basic keyboard/mouse
optiarc dvd writer
the rig cost me 1300 euros [90000 rupees] and im really feeling buyers guilt cuz it would probably be cheaper back home


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

asus rampage ii extreme : 27k
i7 920 d0 stepping : 14.5k
2 sapphire hd 4890's in crossfire : 13k each
crucial ballistix tracer 1600mhz 8-8-8-20 6gb : corsair's for 11k-12k
antec 1200 case : not sure but should be around 9k
antec cp-850 psu : not sure and should be around 9k-10k
acer 22" non-fullhd monitor : 9.5k-10k
basic keyboard/mouse : 700 bucks
optiarc dvd writer : 1.1k

final price would definitely be similar or higher in India, not cheaper.


----------



## vikrant333 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> +1 for a BIOS Update..i wud hv done the very same thing...



i update it to latest version quickly as it is released on gigabyte site...


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Is your problem solved ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I guess, updating the BIOS (each and everytime) as and when its released (might not) be a good idea, i mean for me , i update the BIOS (of my Evga board) only wen the latest bios has sum enhanced features say detecting extra RAM or a specific USB update...


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Yup, updating to new version of Bios is not required every time. If your system is running stable then there no need to update. If you are facing some probs or minor glitches or wants to upgrade your components that require a bios update then you should update. 

BTW, it's recommended to check your mobo manufactuers webite once in a month for any bios updates thouh


----------



## Dant3 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Okay guys slight change in my plan,getting my system oc'd.It's an i5..anything in the same budget range as Hyper 212 plus that you'd recommend?(Within 2k)


Plz also suggest another i7 build within 60k if possible..

thanks


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hyper 212 Plus is good CPU cooler for Core i5. If you can find it under 2K then get it without any second thought as It's the only cheapest cooler available which is compatible with Intel LGA 775 and intel core series ie i5 and i7 and all AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3 cpus


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Friends,

I have Core i7 920+ Gigabyte EX58 UD3R

6 GB Triple channel DDR3 1066Mhz

whenever i do Video ripping using Virtual dub it takes 15 minutes to rip a 30 Minute Video

when i check Task Manager`s Performance i see only 1 Core is under use ...

How can i make use of the other 7 cores ???

Help me ...


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Try Handbrake or AutoGK and check.


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ g_suresh_mps - what codec you are using to rip videos?? The cpu optimization greatly depends on which codec and what version of it you are using.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I have been using JetAudio and it gives 4x speed on my desktop. you can give it a try.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> @ g_suresh_mps - what codec you are using to rip videos?? The cpu optimization greatly depends on which codec and what version of it you are using.



DivX man ...

I need to Convert MPEG 2(mpg) to avi( Divx / Xvid/ MKV)

Faster encoding time without losing quality ...

so help me


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Use version 7.2. It supports multi core cpus so all of your cores should be utilized properly and if possible use DiVx pro converter.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Nero recode is better than divx 7.2 in converting videos to h264/mpeg-4 AVC.

Nero recode uses all cores and thread by default but you can specify it.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ Nero recode/AutoGK/Virtualdub are just frontend for those codecs.

The codec plays main part in the conversation .. h264/mpeg-4 codecs also supports multicore cpu's.

@ g_suresh_mps - Try Badaboom veideo converter from - it uses nvidia gpu's - so it's a lot faster


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Guys I'm interested in knowing the quote for the cheapest i7 rig which would comprise just processor+mobo+4GB DDR3 RAM.

Would I require graphic card or will the motherboard come with one? Also will Corsair VX450W suffice?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

you do require a GPU as X58 chipset doesn't come with a GPU.

core i7 920: 14k if I am right
The cheapest mobo with X58 chipset is MSI's I think and is available for some 10.5k
and 2gig of DDR3 1333MHz transcend costs 2.5k-3k 

you can pick a GPU like 9500GT for some 2.5k -3k


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



desiibond said:


> you do require a GPU as X58 chipset doesn't come with a GPU.
> 
> core i7 920: 14k if I am right
> The cheapest mobo with X58 chipset is MSI's I think and is available for some 10.5k
> ...



What about those cheaper i7 i.e 870 or those? I mean those based on 1166 socket & not 1366.

Also will 9500GT suffice for a 24" Dell S2409W if I intend to play the latest games at mid range level? Don't suggest Ati since I want good driver support for linux.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

not sure if they are avaiable now in India. 

and 9500GT is useful for HD playback and not for gaming. for S2409w, you better stick to Palit GTX260 Sonic or HD5770 atleast. these cost 10k-11k.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



Cool G5 said:


> What about those cheaper i7 i.e 870 or those? I mean those based on 1166 socket & not 1366.
> 
> Also will 9500GT suffice for a 24" Dell S2409W if I intend to play the latest games at mid range level? Don't suggest Ati since I want good driver support for linux.



The cheaper core i7's are based on 1156 socket not 1166 

but the irony is they are not cheaper 

core i7 860 costs around Rs. 14.5-15K &
the cheapest mobo you can get for this is Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 which is around Rs. 7K.

So going with core i7 1366 socket based cpu is more vfm


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

yes. if core i7 860 is available for 14k-15k, it's better to pick this one instead of core i7 920 coz:

1) is on 95W TDP (i7 920 is on 130W TDP)
2) Works on cheaper P55 motherboards
3) Marginally faster than core i7 920
4) better overclocker.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Yes I meant socket 1156. So one needs atleast 40K to get an i7 rig if I'm not mistaken sans the monitor. What about the i5?

I'm thinking of getting it since i7 won't come under my budget. What do you guys suggest me if my budget is 30K. I just need Proccy+Mobo+RAM+PSU. I'll add graphic card later next year. Waiting for the fermi.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

(sorry for joining the buzz here abit late..lol).. there will be no i7 in ur 30K budget buddy.. 

I mean the main drawback (for tight budget users) is the non availability of on board video support, so buying a GPU (and tat too a slightly good one) makes the budget goes haywire..

I think for a 30K, u shud better be goin for a core2quad setup rather than a entry level core ix based system...

but yes, then i;'ll hv to ask u, for wat purpose u need a core i7 setup..?? video encoding..?
-------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I'll need the PC for running GIMP, Carbide.UI, occasional video encoding alongwith the regular things like watching movies, chatting, browsing etc. Also I won't be using Windows on the PC. It would most probably be a Linux distro. A windows would be installed but it will be only used for some occasional gaming at mid level graphic settings.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

how about phenom II X4 945+ 790gx/78g + ddr3
9k+7k+6k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ G5

hmmm.. i see.. thanx for the clarification.. 

but yes, core i7's are designed for extreme gaming and as per ur requirements..and ur budget i think a core 2 quad can do ur work quite efficiently or even a  phenom as desii said..


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Which would be better desiibond? I don't know much about the benchmarks but I just know one thing that AMD offers good VFM when your budget is low. Will the above rig you mentioned be better than an i5 750 coupled with the gigabyte mobo & ddr3 ram?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Since you use linux, the onboard ATI GPU won't be feasible thanks to ultra noobish linux drivers that ATI provides. So, either way you need to get a GPU.

Now that P55 boards are available for 6.5k-7k, my money will be on 

core i5+P55+DDR3. 

for GPU, you need to do a research on which GPU is budget most feasible with linux. I woiuld vouch for 9600GT which is available for 4.5k and is enough for AV editing and occasional gaming.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Yeah desii, that's the main reason I don't want to go with an Ati onboard.
What about 9600GSO? It is better than GT, right?? Also will games look good at 1280*1024 on a Full HD monitor?


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

9600Gt is more speedier than 9600GSo.
9600GSO and HD4670 are neck to neck.
The best for money would be Galaxy or Palit 9800GT around 5.5K


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@cool G5, lower resolution gaming on a FullHD display should be okay but then again, if you want to play at FullHD, I think a HD4850 1Gb should be just okay at 6.5k-7k.

remember that the game will be enjoyed best when played at the right resolution and with good settings.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Any Nvidia counterpart for HD 4850? Again as you said before, I don't want to go for Ati due to Linux driver issues.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

GTS250 is nvidia's competitor to HD4850 and is marginally better.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Well, I am on Mint 8 and what driver issues are you guys are talking about? Previous version worked well with ATI 9.11 drivers. In this version, they don't work, but you can install the ones which are tested by the distro developers. As soon as you install a distro, you get a prompt asking to install video drivers. Does that not work either? Anyway, I would ask G5 to wait it out. Wait for Intel's sub 10k newer line of cards. That will make prices of AMD crash. The Graphics card market is too unstable atm for anyone to buy it. And anyway, what would a non-hardcore-gamer do with a GTS 250/HD4850?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^am on ubuntu 9.10 and latest ATI drivers are not installing an wherever there is an image, i get a black and white chequered layer on top of the image.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

9.11's don't work well with Karmic and its derivatives. Why not get them from the Control Center>Hardware>Third-party Hardware Drivers. This worked for me on Mint 8, which is based on Karmic.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^am not able to get any tools or updates. didn't look into the issue much.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@krow - Getting drivers from manufacturers are better as they offer more performance than those offered by the ubuntu developers.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^Those will come with the 9.12 drivers. But how will it make a difference to non-gamer like you G5? Of course I think you can make do with developer's driver for max a month or two before manufacturer provides drivers, can't you? I don't think the driver thing should be a major issue for non-gamers.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



Krow said:


> ^Those will come with the 9.12 drivers. But how will it make a difference to non-gamer like you G5? Of course I think you can make do with developer's driver for max a month or two before manufacturer provides drivers, can't you? I don't think the driver thing should be a major issue for non-gamers.



Yea, it won't make much difference for non-gamers like me but having proper driver ensures good performance in applications like screencast recorder, encoders etc.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



Cool G5 said:


> Yea, it won't make much difference for non-gamers like me but having proper driver ensures good performance in applications like screencast recorder, encoders etc.


Hmmm... AFAIK, the developer drivers are good enough for that, or am I wrong?


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Any luck on playing some 3D full screen games on linux using those dev drivers for ati gpu ?

I think dev drivers are good enough for most 2D related works like taking screen-shots and encoding vids etc. though


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

And for using Compiz Fusion and for a higher resolution too.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hey guys, can u tell me a budget PC (needed only for d/loading stuff) and will be my 2nd PC and my budget is 12K max...(need suggestions only for mobo+proc+RAM) and as i will be using this system for ONLY d/loads, an onboard video support will be a must as i dnt wanna spend on a gpu 

How is Atom based Processors (1.6Ghz with 1GB RAM) for d/loading stuff..??? more than enough..??
--------------
@ topgear, krow, desii ....help me out ppl.. 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Yes, they are good but still not great.
I still would recommend getting drivers from the manufacturers. The dev drivers are getting better & when they incorporate 3D acceleration then I would sure suggest them.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey guys, can u tell me a budget PC (needed only for d/loading stuff) and will be my 2nd PC and my budget is 12K max...(need suggestions only for mobo+proc+RAM) and as i will be using this system for ONLY d/loads, an onboard video support will be a must as i dnt wanna spend on a gpu
> 
> How is Atom based Processors (1.6Ghz with 1GB RAM) for d/loading stuff..??? more than enough..??
> --------------
> ...


An atom based rig is ideal for a DL machine.


12k for proc mobo RAM? Or whole rig?


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey guys, can u tell me a budget PC (needed only for d/loading stuff) and will be my 2nd PC and my budget is 12K max...(need suggestions only for mobo+proc+RAM) and as i will be using this system for ONLY d/loads, an onboard video support will be a must as i dnt wanna spend on a gpu
> 
> How is Atom based Processors (1.6Ghz with 1GB RAM) for d/loading stuff..??? more than enough..??
> --------------
> ...



AMD Sempron 140 Rs. 1.9K
Asus M2N68-AM + Rs. 2.3K
1GB DDR2 800 MHz Transcend Ram Rs. 1.2K
Zebronics Bijli Cabby with PSU Rs. 1.6K
BenQ 16 inch Monitor Rs. 4.6K
250GB Seagate HDD Rs. 1.9K
Samsung/LG DVD RW Drive Rs. 1.1K
Digital 600VA UPS Rs. 1.6K

Total Rs. 16.2K

Remove the components that you don't require 

With this rig you can also play some games


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ Krow and topgear thanx aTON! both of u guys,
--------------

@ Krow: yup i need only Proc+Mobo+RAM 

@ Topgear: how about INTEL based Atom processor dude..??
(as i already hv a core i7 rig, as in my siggy) so i need this 2nd rig jus for d.loading stuff, say 16-20 hrs of d/loads (hope u got my point) 

Say, if i go for the AMD (as u given above) will tat sustain 16 hrs of d/load or will reliability, over heating etc.. be an issue..???
-------------

Note: i already hv a cabinet+VIP smps+160GB SATA HDD, so need jus mobo+proc+RAM 

------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## desiibond (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ashu, atom will be good if all you want to do download and browse internet and nothing else. But for desktop we get an entry level processor for as low as 2k.

And I don't think keeping such low power processors like AMD sempron will create any heat.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

As I said earlier, all DL activities are best on an atom based rig. But since you have some components already, take the rest from topgear's suggestion. Just add one small input. There is this cheap but very good SMPS. FSP 350W, which gives 80+ efficiency. Its on lynx website. Get it, its about 1.5k. In the long run you will save more on electricity bills as well. Best get an 80+ PSU.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ desii and Krow : thanx a TON for ur suggestions dude.. 

Yup, all i want to do is jus D/load (tat too heavy d/loads like 18+ hrs)and maybe browse a lil' bit but NO gaming at all..( i hv i7 rig for that) 

ok, will look out for Atom based processors as well as like topgear suggested..


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Work out whichever is cheaper and get it. That would be the best option I suppose. Please have a look at the PSU I suggested too, it will save a lot of power for you.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

ok, yup i agree..  will also look into an 80+ PSU..


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey guys, can u tell me a budget PC (needed only for d/loading stuff) and will be my 2nd PC and my budget is 12K max...(need suggestions only for mobo+proc+RAM) and as i will be using this system for ONLY d/loads, an onboard video support will be a must as i dnt wanna spend on a gpu
> 
> How is Atom based Processors (1.6Ghz with 1GB RAM) for d/loading stuff..??? more than enough..??
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ ashu888ashu888 - here are the details for a atom based rig 

details of his suggestion :

Intel D945GCLF2 motherboard + Atom 330 processor (BGA 479, 1.6GHz, dual core)
+ 2GB of DDR2 667 MHz Ram + Mini ITX cabby

But note that 945 chipset may heat up a lot - that's why this mobo+cpu combo has active cooled NB but passively cooled cpu 

*i.neoseeker.com/neo_image/161496/article/D945GCLF2_atom_330/mb2_thumb.jpg



> E8500 @ 3.16GHz on Asus P5E3 Premium: 92W idle, 118W loaded
> Atom 330 @ 1.6GHz on Intel D945GCLF2: 41W idle, 45W loaded



*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/D945GCLF2_atom_330/

==============================================================


But still I think going with sempron 140 would be wiser choice - as it will fit inside a bigger cabby with a matx mobo - it will have better air circulation and the option for future upgrades too


----------



## desiibond (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

also, given that Acer aspire one netbooks are available for some 15k, why not go for a netbook instead and get external HDD for download.

The detailed specifications of the new Acer Aspire One D250 Netbook are:

    * CPU:Intel Atom processor N280 or N270
    * Screen:10.1 inch SD 1024 x 600 (WSVGA) pixel resolution, Acer CrystalBrite LED-backlit TFT LCD
    * Memory:1 GB RAM, 1 SODIMM Slot
    * Operating System:Windows XP or Linpus Linux or both
    * Hard Disk:160 GB HDD
    * Optical Drive:None
    * Wifi:Acer InviLink 802.11b/g Wi-Fi CERTIFIED
    * Bluetooth:None
    * Modem:None
    * USB:3x USB 2.0 ports
    * Audio:Two built-in stereo speakers, Built-in Microphone, Optimized Dolby Headphone technology
    * Graphics:Intel GMA
    * Carrybagrotective Sleeve Bag
    * Battery:6 cell Lithium Ion battery
    * Warranty:1 Year Limited International Traveller’s Warranty
    * Camera:Integrated Acer Crystal Eye webcam, supporting enhanced Acer PrimaLite technology
    * Others:Multi-in-one card reader,special keys & touchpad
    * Weight:1.27 (in kg)
    * With Intel Atom N280 Processor and Windows XP – Rs.19,900.
    * With Intel Atom N280 Processor and Androis OS – Rs.19,000.
    * With Intel Atom N270 Processor and Linux OS – Rs.15,900.

*www.netbookindia.in/acer-aspire-one-d250-price/


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ vicky, topgear and desii : 

thanx alot u guys for easing out my confusion..  since i dnt wanna spend 15K (for a lappy) i wud stick for a mobo+proc+RAM combination (as i already hv a cabinet, smps) also, since i hv a heavy i7 rig, so spending needs to be least as possible..

btw, willthe Atom processor support my existing 19" LCD..?? i mean does it has an ONBOARD video support or do i need a pci-e card as well (just for display purpose, and NO gaming)..??? 

I will make the purchases tomorrow, so plz help me out..


----------



## desiibond (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

check this: *www.zotac.com/httpdocs/brochures/mb/ZOTAC-ION-ITX_v3.pdf

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

and this:

*www.zotac.com/httpdocs/brochures/mb/ION-ITX-E-E-Synergy-Edition_v1.3.pdf


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

ave not you seen the pic I've posted ? It's clear that this board does not has any kind of gfx card slot so it must have a gfx port onboard for sure 

The intel D945GCLF2 motherboard sports with GMA 950 integrated graphics and a vga and a s-video output. So you will be able to use it without any gfx card 

*i.neoseeker.com/neo_image/161500/article/D945GCLF2_atom_330/iop_thumb.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

what is triple channel....in i-7 ? Does i-5 also supports dat ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ desii and topgear: thanx guys

@ topgear: oops sorry for missing out on the pic in ur previous post.. 

@karan: triple channel means having 3 RAM modules into their respective slots..as core i7 supports triple channel (running 3 RAM modules) on its motherboards..and afaik core i7 gives better performance wen running DUAL CHANNEL RAM and NOT triple..


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ you are welcome buddy 



KaranTh85 said:


> what is triple channel....in i-7 ? Does i-5 also supports dat ?



Triple channel means 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple-channel_architecture

BTW, all intel LGA 1366 based procs ( and the x58 chipset ) supports triple channel mem 

But all intel LGA 1156 based procs ie Core i5 and Core i7-800 series, plus the upcoming Core i3 series procs ( an the P55 chipset ) supports only dual channel mem


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

In the response of ashu888ashu888's PM 

This thread is not read only buddy - it's working absolutely fine and you can post all core i7 related queries in here


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

thnax a lot buddy for coming to my rescue..  yup, now i updated neat digit script and also FF and its working fine as b4.. phew... thanx again...


Btw, recently got myself a 2nd system (a lower config PC for d.load stuff only)..

Its an Intel Atom based system..


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Glad to hear that your problem is solved and Congrats for your new Download rig


----------



## mohit_ (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hi,

I am building a very similar PC with a bit different constraints. I reside in east delhi. My budget is 45 k. Already have a monitor, keyboard and mouse.

CPU - Core i7 920
Motherboard - Msi X58 Pro
RAM - Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9
Graphic Card - ATI 5770 (XFX)
Hard Disk - 500 GB seagate 7200.12
Cabinet - Cooler Master Centurion 690
PSU - Coolermaster - 650

I have came across a very peculiar problem. Retailers all across the Nehru place are saying that they can't sell Core i7 920 loosely to me and it has to be packed with the motherboard from Intel too. So, this implies that I can't go for MSI motherboard which I so desperately want to.

And peculiar enough I am not able to find MSI x58 motherboards anywhere in Nehru Place exactly for the very same reason that i7s are not available lossely.

Can anyone help me out in this problem? Also, any suggestions would be welcome.
Thanks....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hey thanx for moving to this thread buddy, appreciate it.. 
----------

Ok, u shud check out www.theitwares.com or lynx-india ---> *www.lynx-india.com/ and they will be able to sell motherboards of ur choice.. 

I (personally) got all my core i7 stuff from theitwares.com (the guy, Rahul is really knowledgeable) and will provide u with any product u need, even Amarbir (Lynx india guy) will help u out.. 

Its a market policy as many ppl (like us) ditch Intel boards tatsy dealers hv come up with this idea... 

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

this is ur mobo right.... ---> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7584


----------



## bozx (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

First And Again the first thanks for the reply

i heard i7 920 is around 14000
And the MSI board is    10000

I will then defenitely go for 1333 MHZ 3 x 1GB
will that be enough and can latter upgrade to that extra one slot
i read in a review maybe that after occupying all the 3 slots the when a forth ram is
entered then it dont (MSI x58 Pro) recognize it.


GPU i cant go for more i will limit to that 4870 enough for the time being i think so
and will save some money else i would go for HD 5850 (which i will got for after 2-3 months)

Ya u r right i should go for 22'' even 21'' will do ,
but i dont like that monitor its front pannel are very fat i like thin (like benq/acer/dell)
i.e the thickness of the border.

HDD wont be enough 1TB i download a lot.
though for the sake of budget i have even considered once to stay with 500 GB and letter upgrade. to 1.5 TB. i can scale down if required.

Dude i m better off with the UPS at all (10K) bacche ki jaan lega kya.......

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

@ mohit actually i want that i7 only my frnd is taking that i5 750.
i want to be in the safest side as i m not going to upgrade to 6/9/12 cores any sooner than 4 yrs.
so i need to consider every thing.........

and rest here in bangalore in SP Road they seel combos board and procss but still i will get it single.

u just try to find out the dealer or the supplier from their website.Maybe it will work.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

thanx to u too (for posting here and keeping things clean).. appreciate it bozx 

for the MSi (having problems in detecting 4th RAM module) a BIOS update rectifies the problem (in most cases) so relax.. 

yup, a 22" will be good enough, the Samsung 2233SW is piano black in finish and its panel is not FAT.. it looks good enough..  ---> *www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Samsung_2233sw_LCD_Monitor/551-98062-630.html

only the lower part of the bezel is thick (wich has a blue LED wen the monitor is turned ON and it looks gr8) 

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

by the way, if there is NOT much voltage fluctuation in ur area, then u can leave the UPS...yaa  i knw its damn costly...


----------



## nagesh_sawant (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hi ,
  i stay at mumbai. i want to upgade my current system to new core i7 .my budget is between 35 to 40 k.
i already have monitor, keyboard ,mouse and graphics card i.e. ati 4850.my basic config is this:-

processor :core i 7 920
ram :3 gb tripple channel ddr 3
motherbord : intel x58
cabinet:any will do
smps :any will do

please suggest me  good config on this criteria.thanks in advance


----------



## bozx (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

nop the monitor u have which have thin breezel (Spelling mistake).
i lke less surface area in the front just almost touching the screen area just like urs.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ bozx

Buddy for your budget a core i5 based config is ideal. BELOW i have listed the components so have a look....

Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 10k
MSI P55 CD-53 @ 7.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k
NZXT Gamma cabinet @ 2k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
Corsair VX550W @ 5.2k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k

Total = 59k

If you want to cut down the budget then opt for radeon 5770 @ 10k along with corsair vx450 @ 4k but the above one is the best for you.Haven't mentioned keyboard and mouse so go for any logitech or microsoft combo.

If you want to go for i7 920 then stick with the msi x58pro as its the cheapest x58 board available out there with a lot of overclocking features.

@ mohit_

The vendor is lying. The i7 920 doesn't come bundled and can be used with any x58 board.He must have ordered some bundles and is lying in order to sell them and clear stock. Look or some other vendor else try ordering online.

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

@ ashu888ashu888

Buddy you left out the i7 975 extreme on the list in the first page of this thread.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



nagesh_sawant said:


> Hi ,
> i stay at mumbai. i want to upgade my current system to new core i7 .my budget is between 35 to 40 k.
> i already have monitor, keyboard ,mouse and graphics card i.e. ati 4850.my basic config is this:-
> 
> ...


ok let's see... 

processor :core i7-920-------------------------> Rs. 14.5K
 ram :Corsair TR3X3g-1333c9 (3gb kit)--------> Rs. 7.5K
 motherbord : MSi X58 pro----------------------> Rs. 10K
 cabinet:CM 690 --------------------->  Rs.4.2K
 smps :Corsair 550W ----------------> Rs.5K

total Rs.41.2K



bozx said:


> nop the monitor u have which have thin breezel (Spelling mistake).
> i lke less surface area in the front just almost touching the screen area just like urs.


jus like mine.?? u mean referring to my LCD pic in my 1st post is it..???

well, tats my old LCD (Samsung syncmaster 920NW 19")  ok, will search for ur type of LCD and post it here.. 



vickybat said:


> @ mohit_
> 
> The vendor is lying. The i7 920 doesn't come bundled and can be used with any x58 board.He must have ordered some bundles and is lying in order to sell them and clear stock. Look or some other vendor else try ordering online.


 yaa, tats wat i was also saying him earlier... its a marketing strategy... 




> @ ashu888ashu888
> 
> Buddy you left out the i7 975 extreme on the list in the first page of this thread.


Ooh, sorry will update the list, thanx for pointing tat out..


----------



## bozx (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@vickybat thanks to u for the config...

so what will be my final call

i will stick to the i7
and msi X58 pro (cheapest)
Ram : exactly which one corsair ( can i get a single 2 GB stick , i will add more ram latter)
ATI 4870 1GB palit/sapphire
500 GB WD
SMPS : hows this : *www.theitwares.com/tagan-tg500u37-power-upto-600w-power-supply-pr-332.html?amp;reviews_id=13

Monitor BenQ 22" G2220 (Maybe)
NZXT Gamma cabinet

comment.....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ bozx
Look buddy, if you're going the i7 way then don't be too skimpy on the rest of the components.For i7 you need to invest in three ram sticks in triple channel configuration in order to harness the x58 platform i.e 1x3gb(min),3x2gb(ideal).

Since you cpu is futureproof,the GPU should be same as well.Going for a 4 series card with an i7 rig just doesn't cut it. Go for a 5 series card probably the 5850 to really balance the performance.

For the psu go for corsair vx 550 or if in tight budget then the vx450 or glacialpower 650 AA will do just fine.

The proccy and mobo are excellent so go for them.

If you cannot fit the components in the i7 rig that i,ve mentioned due to increased budget then go for the i5 rig that i had previously posted.

Let us no what you have decided.


----------



## bozx (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Just tel me how much is the performance diff btwn i7 920 and i5 750....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



bozx said:


> so what will be my final call
> 
> i will stick to the i7
> and msi X58 pro (cheapest)
> ...


Stick with a 3GB kit as of now (instead of a 2GB RAM Kit) its more than enough (hv u seen my siggy..??) i am overly satisfied with my rig and can play Crysis (jus to giv u an example) at 1920x1080 reso with the HIGHEST MAX settings and my GPD (Gtx 280 SSC 1GB) can handle it with a 22" LCD really easily.. 

the PSU (Tagan) is also of a reputed brand, infact wen it comes to high power demands (mainly due to our monsterous GPUs), then tagan is the PSU to go wen the requirement is above 1100W, as corsair has only 1000W of max psu wattage where as Tagan has upto 1300W psu rating, i am using it (especially the cool LED lights of the PSU are an eye catcher, see my post on pg1 for pics..) 

so tagan is really good, do not doubt tat psu dude.. 


if u wish to CFX (with ATi cards) or SLi (with nVIDIA) in future, then opt for a minimum 650W of PSU, 

but as of now, get a better gpu, like a 5xxx series of ATi, as ur CPU is really futureproof..


----------



## bozx (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

ya i will do upgrade to a better GPU in the comming months but till then i will stick to a lower one 4870 as i m planning for 6 series over 5 seris ATI.I will giv this 4870 to my Bro.He dont require much of graphics juice just so-so.

And i will not do ever CFX ( i love ATI why i dont know).i just occasionally game who love only Racing genre Games.

And as of the PSU i will then opt either corsair/tagan (which ever fusible and i know its a very important part of a system and many ignore it)

tomorrow i will go S P Road and check with the availability of the hardware's.
But i m sure i wont get any thing from palit/sapphire they only stock xfx/zotac (costly).

In rams how good are the heat Spreaders from corsair.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



bozx said:


> Just tel me how much is the performance diff btwn i7 920 and i5 750....



Just see through the link below and decide yourself.The i5 750 has been compared with i7920 in the review at stock clocks.

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i5,2410.html


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Ashu:
I really do not get it. Why do all i7 threads have to be moved here. No offense. An i7 thread can be opened for umpteen reasons...?


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ convergence may be ..... 

@ ashu888ashu888 - the 1st page looks more good now .....


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

does core i-3 & i-5 support turbo boost i saw add of intel 2010 with this logo


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



asigh said:


> Ashu:
> I really do not get it. Why do all i7 threads have to be moved here. No offense. An i7 thread can be opened for umpteen reasons...?


naa, no offence at all buddy, everyone has the right to ask questions here.. 

but u said it urself.."An i7 thread can be opened for umpteen reasons" thats thew reason y i want all the i7 related querries to reside on one single thread instead of lying scattered all over the park..

it makes things well organised, wudn't u urself find it convenient to find all the core i7 related querries, doubts, confusions, rig components, information residing in jus one single thread..?  who wudn't.. 

i totally respect ur curiosity abt asking me this question and giving me the chance to explain it in a simpler sense.. 



topgear said:


> @ ashu888ashu888 - the 1st page looks more good now .....


thanx dude, i appreciate it, yup i DID add sum useful information, infact was thinking to rename this thread as *"The Official core 7,i5,i3 Thread for Desktops and Laptops"*

can u help me change that..?? i know u hv been a really good friend here, all appreciation to u...

jus tell me wud tat be a good idea or no..? 


KaranTh85 said:


> does core i-3 & i-5 support turbo boost i saw add of intel 2010 with this logo


Core i7 and i5 supports Turbo boost but NOT core i3.. 

Source: 1.) core i7 specs: *www.intel.com/products/processor/corei7/specifications.htm

2.) Core i5 specs: *www.intel.com/products/processor/corei5/specifications.htm

3.) core i3 specs: *www.intel.com/products/processor/corei3/specifications.htm


----------



## bozx (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Good Morning....
Today Now going to check SP Market and get the final taste of price and availability.
tnx to all of you......................


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

not a problem dude, all the best for ur purchase..


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

*Ashu:*
Just saw you system pictures. Is the system 'still' like that. Or you have changed things..?

In terms of cabling..?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

well, the cabling was a total mess in those pics, yup i hv managed the cabling as best as i can and also the LCD(the LCD in the pic is 19" Samsung syncmaster and NOT the 2233SW written in my siggy..), will post the new pics soon.. by today evening ot tomo morning...for sure..


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
Yes do that. Might offer some suggestions...! 

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------

AND:
Why you on stock HSF. Will you not OC that CPU..?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

suggestions will be open for acceptance..  

as far as OCing... well lets say, im a bit sissy,,lol,,, naa, actually i dnt hv a good aftermarket heat sink, so planning to get "MEgahalem rev B" and will then OC my 920


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Honestly, your system is going to waste -- if OC'ed. The EVGA X58 SLI is for OC. Else you could have got the same performance with a vanilla Intel board.


----------



## rahul941400 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

hello people,

well after about 1 and a half month, after going to SMC International, talking to amarbir (lynx head), am still confused about my config...
well I have finally decided upon the following config:
- i7 920
- MSI x58 pro-e
- 2X3 gb corsair 1333
- 1 TB WD 32mb cache (green series)
- Powercolor HD5770
- GlacialPower GP-AL650AA
- Cm 690 cabinet
- Benq G2020 20" moniter / Benq G2220 22"
- UPS APC 800va

should I go for this config??

regards


----------



## bozx (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

It was hectic today
Didn't bought but got enough price to think with more over i have finally got 56k as my budget.

Now Final 
i7 720 2.66                  Rs 14500
MSI X58 Pro                     10000
Corsair 2x2GB                    5k apx
Corsair Vx 550                   4.4k
cabinet NZXT                    1.8k
HD 4870 Palit 1 GB              9k
LG/Asus DvD RW                 1k
KeyBoard/Mouse                 800
Monitor Benq 2220/2200       7.5k/8.5k


I am still confused about Monitor. which one then better
any thing else like dell/acer/asus i 22''.

Also any better Card in the ATI 5xxx series better in the same budget  <9k


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> thanx dude, i appreciate it, yup i DID add sum useful information, infact was thinking to rename this thread as *"The Official core 7,i5,i3 Thread for Desktops and Laptops"*
> 
> can u help me change that..?? i know u hv been a really good friend here, all appreciation to u...
> 
> jus tell me wud tat be a good idea or no..?



Try changing the title of this thread. If it not working ask mods to change the title.

Hre what I thought about name :

The Official Intel Core ix Series thread 

As there's some core i9 proc will release



bozx said:


> It was hectic today
> Didn't bought but got enough price to think with more over i have finally got 56k as my budget.
> 
> Now Final
> ...



Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LD Monitor @ 9.2k
Samsung P2350 23" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 12k

Dell ST2210 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.9k
Dell S2409W 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 13k

BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k

Prices from Latest Prices Thread


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



asigh said:


> Honestly, your system is going to waste -- if OC'ed. The EVGA X58 SLI is for OC. Else you could have got the same performance with a vanilla Intel board.


THere is no need for me (At this moment) To OC my rig, well all my apps, games are running at the MAx pissible settings and that too without too much heat... 

nevertheless, OCing is jus for number crunching 3dmark score, many ppl who do OCing,after a bit tone down their rigs for a longer life and much better operation.. 

wen the time comes, i will surely OC my rig, as thats the main reason y i got a OC compatible motherboard and a intel based chip.. 


rahul941400 said:


> hello people,
> 
> well after about 1 and a half month, after going to SMC International, talking to amarbir (lynx head), am still confused about my config...
> well I have finally decided upon the following config:
> ...


well, it all depends on ur budget, dnt compare ur rig with those profesional gamers or modders, they hv loads of money to blow off and build such rigs 3-4times a year and still save enough money to buy a ferrari..lol...

if its inside ur budget and u feel it will be able to do most of ur work (Gaming, multimedia, encoding, programming etc...) then urs is the best rig as per ur purpose.. 

there is a proven fact, tat no matter how much u spend (either on car, motorbike or ur PC alone) there can never be a so called "Enough" limit to it.. there is no end buddy.. 

ur current config will last easily for 3 years, infact more (it all depends on ur usage and ur requirement levels), gameing companies will always push the barriers of system requirements wich will (ALWAYS) be beyond the grasp and budget of "we, the-gamers".....  its all marketing strategy..god knows the crysis 2 will hv wat HEAVEN LIKE system requirements and still we ppl here WILL NOT be able to get 100+ fps and we still will be wanting more and more and moreeee... lol.. 

so be content with wat u have, if u are worried abt components goin bad or NOT lasting too long then be rest assures, all the components tat u listed above will last long and really long...its all branded and top notch products buddy.. 
---------------
A small note, if ur PSU is an ACTIVCE PFC type, then please get a PURE SINE wave UPS.. 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace...

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

-----------------------



topgear said:


> Try changing the title of this thread. If it not working ask mods to change the title.
> 
> Hre what I thought about name :
> 
> ...


ok, thats a good title..   thanx again ...wil try changing the title (I guess i hv to edit the 1st post of this thread) so as to get the TITLE CHANGE option right..???


----------



## rahul941400 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> well, it all depends on ur budget, dnt compare ur rig with those profesional gamers or modders, they hv loads of money to blow off and build such rigs 3-4times a year and still save enough money to buy a ferrari..lol...
> 
> if its inside ur budget and u feel it will be able to do most of ur work (Gaming, multimedia, encoding, programming etc...) then urs is the best rig as per ur purpose..
> 
> ...



Well working with computers for 8 years have taught me that much...  I just wanted advice on the config I wrote, and you can very well have an idea about my budget from the config I provided. And this rig serves my purpose well, being an IT engineering student, I wanted a fast n futureproof system, on which MATLAB & adobe premiere pro works fast enough. Anyway I still would like to get inputs from you people about the components I selected, since I am waititng for a call from SMC International, they dont have the MSI mobo in stock.

P.S: I dont think GP 650aa is an ACTIVE PFC, is it?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

me too an I.T Student now an I.T PRofessional working in the company,..good to knw tat abt u..Rahul.. 

Yup, dnt worry, Matlab and Adobeproducts will work gr8 on ur config.. 

instead of the GlacialPower PSU, u dnt u go for TAgan or Corsair PSU.>??

also, is OCing (in future) ur main concern..?? or jus a lite OCing...?

try to get a Modular PSU, as it will reduce the cabling hassle (hv u seen my PSU in the 1st pg..??)  jus see it if u are unaware wat modular PSU is like.., 

and yes, ur PSU, Glacuial Power is an ACTIVE PFC PSU, read these ---> *www.glacialpower.com/products/pc-power-AL.htm (read the FEATURES) also these... *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/707 (read the 1st paragraph) 

so u wud hv to go in for a Pure Sine wave UPS..


----------



## asingh (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@Rahulxxxx:
I would suggest to change this: Powercolor HD5770. This card is hardly that strong. And the way you system  is future proofed this will be the weak component. This is hardly a strong card, for the technology it supports (read DirectX 11). As of now tesselation is hardly being used by developers. But when it does, the accelerator will not be able to make the call. Get a HD58xx card. One may argue, that it will be quite a while before Dx11 is really utilized. And when it is, a new refresh cycles would have been implemented by ATI/nVidia. 

Reason also that the HD5770 is not good for you, if you move to > = 24" resolution, this card will start to cough. Though down the line you could slip in another one and go Xfire. Choice is yours. If you will Xfire in the future, get a minimal 650W.  Else, get a HD58xx card. My 2.5 cents...!


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

HD58xx series cards are very good indeed but for rahulxxx needs I think a card which supports CUDA will come in handy like nvidia GTX 275 ( MSI has one GTX 275 Twin Frozr Edition around 13-13.5K )

@ ashu888ashu888 - Yup, changing the title of the 1st post on the 1st page should change the title of the thread - if it's not working try asking some mods.


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
True. But I would shy away from nVidia.  . You know what is about to happen in the next 40 days...!


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> ^^
> 
> me too an I.T Student now an I.T PRofessional working in the company,..good to knw tat abt u..Rahul..
> 
> ...


whoa, I'd rather go for corsair550vx then! And no I am not going to OC, unless required.



asigh said:


> @Rahulxxxx:
> Though down the line you could slip in another one and go Xfire. Choice is yours. If you will Xfire in the future, get a minimal 650W.  Else, get a HD58xx card. My 2.5 cents...!



That's the reason I am getting a 5*** series graphics card, so that I can Xfire later on. 



> HD58xx series cards are very good indeed but for rahulxxx needs I think a card which supports CUDA will come in handy like nvidia GTX 275 ( MSI has one GTX 275 Twin Frozr Edition around 13-13.5K )


Well I dont wanna go for the Nvidia card for the reason I specified above^. And anyway I am an ATI Fan , I would have gone for AMD processor if there was a processor better then i7 920...!


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

The 550W will not be enough for the future Xfire you plan


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



topgear said:


> @ ashu888ashu888 - Yup, changing the title of the 1st post on the 1st page should change the title of the thread - if it's not working try asking some mods.


yup, changing the title didnt help, i hv already Pm'ed (by reporting my 1st thread) let's see if anyone changes it... its been already 2-3 days... u knw any of the mods that's incharge if the H/ware QnA section so tat i can PM him directly..?? do let me know buddy.. 



rahul941400 said:


> That's the reason I am getting a 5*** series graphics card, so that I can Xfire later on.


ok, so since u wanna CFX ur cards, get a minimum 550W or (to hv sum breathing room) a 600W Corsair PSU (yup, tat will also be an ACTIVE PFC type, so i hope u know the math b/w active pfc & pure sine wave UPS) 



> Well I dont wanna go for the Nvidia card for the reason I specified above^. And anyway I am an ATI Fan , I would have gone for AMD processor if there was a processor better then i7 920...!


still, u HAD to come on our (intel's core i7) bandwagon... 
---------

on a serious note, get watever brand (Ati/nVIDIA.....Intel/amd), jus make sure u are happy with ur purchase...


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
Is not 550W too tight for Cross fire..?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

ppl hv easily been using 500W for SLi/CFX...tats y i recommended him higher wattage PSU...


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I usually keep it 650 minimal. Most use 750W on Crossfire/SLI.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



asigh said:


> ^^
> True. But I would shy away from nVidia.  . You know what is about to happen in the next 40 days...!



Yup, I know buddy 



rahul941400 said:


> whoa, I'd rather go for corsair550vx then! And no I am not going to OC, unless required.
> 
> That's the reason I am getting a 5*** series graphics card, so that I can Xfire later on.
> 
> Well I dont wanna go for the Nvidia card for the reason I specified above^. And anyway I am an ATI Fan , I would have gone for AMD processor if there was a processor better then i7 920...!



Try to get HD5850 and even if you CF it in the future it will be more good.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> yup, changing the title didnt help, i hv already Pm'ed (by reporting my 1st thread) let's see if anyone changes it... its been already 2-3 days... u knw any of the mods that's incharge if the H/ware QnA section so tat i can PM him directly..?? do let me know buddy..



No buddy . I don't know any of'em personally . I wish if I could be a mod ( just kidding ) 

BTW, try asking MetalheadGautham



> ok, so since u wanna CFX ur cards, get a minimum 550W or (to hv sum breathing room) a 600W Corsair PSU (yup, tat will also be an ACTIVE PFC type, so i hope u know the math b/w active pfc & pure sine wave UPS)
> 
> 
> still, u HAD to come on our (intel's core i7) bandwagon...
> ...





asigh said:


> I usually keep it 650 minimal. Most use 750W on Crossfire/SLI.



Yup, getting a corsair TX750W would be more future proof for rahul941400 and it will easily handle 2x HD5850 in CF mode along with core i7


----------



## fatalcore (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Requesting a i7 rig complete including LCD M&keyboard for one of my student.His father suggested to build it cheap.
:O
Any way cant say anything to him.
Q:Is it possible to install 2 gb ram now and later will he able to upgrade it?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

Plz tell me ur (ur friend's) budget then i can recommend u the complete config.. 
(plz note, there are always pros and cons with various components, like we say, the best components are rather costly whereas the not-so-best (i dnt say its bad or worst but jusy "okay") are lil' bit cheaper) 

so its a thoda sa gamble on everyone's part.. 

plz tell me ur budget and i will be ready with ur config..

neways, instead of getting 2 GB RAM, plz buy 3x1GB RAM modules (getting in multiples of 3 like 3,6,9,12,,,,etc..) so as to better utilise the triple channel RAM architechture that core i7 has to offer..  
------------
also, if core i7 is outside of ur budget, then u can always opt for i3 or i5 based rig (wich can also be asked in this thread itself..) 


 also, plz tell me wats the main purpose of getting an i7 rig, if its NOT heavy gaming or apps, i can tone it down to a i3 or i5 processor and that will bring ur budget down.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## fatalcore (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

thats the crux no idea about the budget , he wants i7 only (I want i want type !  .....) , his dad just said to keep the budget as low as possible.
he will play low quality games like age of empire,grid,nfs as said by him,single gpu.
normal 18.5 lcd,250GB HDD,say mbo+ram+proccy+gpu approx 32-35K.rest 15K approx.

I personally have no idea about i7.  so plz make the rig.I asked him to get the 2 gb first then get more 4 gb in the next two month...I may be wrong plz enlighten me.


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> The 550W will not be enough for the future Xfire you plan


I'll get another one at the time and will sell this to some1 needy. future planning...lol!



> ok, so since u wanna CFX ur cards, get a minimum 550W or (to hv sum breathing room) a 600W Corsair PSU (yup, tat will also be an ACTIVE PFC type, so i hope u know the math b/w active pfc & pure sine wave UPS)


lol then can you please list the PSU's which are not active PFC's plz...! I don't want to buy a ups, when I already have one, why roam around with 2 ups's! btw how are the coolermaster psu's?



> Try to get HD5850 and even if you CF it in the future it will be more good.



okay, I will try, although I have already stretched my budget alot...! but in the name of future proofing.. oh well y not!



> > ^^
> > True. But I would shy away from nVidia. . You know what is about to happen in the next 40 days...!
> 
> 
> ...



whats about to happen in 40 dayz? :curious



> thats the crux no idea about the budget , he wants i7 only (I want i want type ! .....) , his dad just said to keep the budget as low as possible.
> he will play low quality games like age of empire,grid,nfs as said by him,single gpu.
> normal 18.5 lcd,250GB HDD,say mbo+ram+proccy+gpu approx 32-35K.rest 15K approx.
> 
> I personally have no idea about i7.  so plz make the rig.I asked him to get the 2 gb first then get more 4 gb in the next two month...I may be wrong plz enlighten me.



well I guess I can suggest a config too, I've been researching for about a one and a half month now. I would recommend you go for core i5, but if you really insist on i7...

~processor: i7 920 : 14.5k
~motherboard: msi x58 pro-e: 10.5k
~Ram 2 GB 1600Mhz corsair/g-skill: 3k (get a single ram, next time when you upgrade make sure you buy the ram wid same make and model and get 2 more sticks to make a total of 6gb ram: 2+2+2 gb)
~ 320 gb western digital HDD: 2k
~ Coolermaster Elite 335 With 400Watts SMPS: 3k 
~ GPU: SAPPHIRE HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 6k
~ LCD: AOC 19" @ 6.1k / Benq 18.5" @ 6.7k

totals: 45.2k

this would be good for now, this system is easily upgradable!
thats all I can suggest.

Regards


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



rahul941400 said:


> lol then can you please list the PSU's which are not active PFC's plz...! I don't want to buy a ups, when I already have one, why roam around with 2 ups's! btw how are the coolermaster psu's?



Active PFC

The preferable type of PFC is Active Power Factor Correction (Active PFC) since it provides more efficient power frequency. Because Active PFC uses a circuit to correct power factor, Active PFC is able to generate a theoretical power factor of over 95%. Active Power Factor Correction also markedly diminishes total harmonics, automatically corrects for AC input voltage, and is capable of a full range of input voltage. Since Active PFC is the more complex method of Power Factor Correction, it is more expensive to produce an Active PFC power supply. 

Passive PFC

The most common type of PFC is Passive Power Factor Correction (Passive PFC). Passive PFC uses a capacitive filter at the AC input to correct poor power factor. Passive PFC may be affected when environmental vibration occurs. Passive PFC requires that the AC input voltage be set manually. Passive PFC also does not use the full energy potential of the AC line. 
(so, it might be possible tat u need to hv a high watt rating PSU wen buying a PAssive PFC psu as compared to an Active PFC PSU, say for eg: if u are getting a 600W Active PFC PSU then (i think) u shud get a 650W PSU (if u are walking on the passive pfc psu) line... ) 

also, ---> [qoute]1.) Active PFC improves Power Factor to more than 95% , which surpasses the  							75%PF with Passive PFC solution. Thus Active PFC is more energy saving than  							Passive PFC.

2.) Lighter equipment will be the trend for all 3C products and PSU as well.  							Passive PFC PSU adopts cumbersome components which make it much heavier than  							an Active PFC PSU.[/quote]

yup, coolermaster PSU's are good (Corsair, Tagan are best) 

passive pfc psu ---> *en.kioskea.net/guide/717890933-coolermaster-500w-extreme-passive-pfc-psu
=======================



> whats about to happen in 40 dayz? :curious


hmm...i dunno  but i guess, nVIDIA's gonna launch gtx 480 and gtx490 (A straight jump from gtx 295) GPU's with CUDA technology (in the mid week or last week of march or 1st week of april, 2010) which is considered the best among any gpu till date...(correct me if im wrong guys...) 

----------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> yup, coolermaster PSU's are good (Corsair, Tagan are best)


so is the cooler master 600w eXtreme good enough? (not the best I know)
also, I want to cut down a bit of money from the cabinet, can you suggest a bit cheaper cabinet then Cm 690?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



rahul941400 said:


> so is the cooler master 600w eXtreme good enough? (not the best I know)
> also, I want to cut down a bit of money from the cabinet, can you suggest a bit cheaper cabinet then Cm 690?



thats the worst psu, go for nzxt gamma cabinet around 2k.


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> thats the worst psu.


okay, lol.


> go for nzxt gamma cabinet around 2k


Hmm, yeah it has some stock 120 mm fans with it, rite? does the cooler master 690 come with stock fans? i know it has space for 7 fans but I dunno if you need to buy them separately or not? :S
btw how is the Nzxt Guardian 921 cabby? it looks cool but I don't know much about what i should be looking for in a cabinet?


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
CM690 comes with three exhaust fans. On where the HDD cage is(120mm). One on the side panel(120mm), and one rear(120mm). 

It will provision for 4 more. 2 on top(120mm), one bottom(120mm), and one behind the motherboard back plate (80mm). You would need to purchase these, and mount them.

Avoid the CM E series PSU.


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

But the SMC guy insists on cm 600w...? and btw with my config (and if I do not Xfire at all) would corsair 450vx be enough or should I really just go with vx550, its my final call. SMC will have the MSI board tomm. so i need to think quick. and what about the ups, is my current Microtek 600 enough? or like you suggested earlier I should go for APC 1.1kva?



> ^^
> CM690 comes with three exhaust fans. On where the HDD cage is(120mm). One on the side panel(120mm), and one rear(120mm).
> 
> It will provision for 4 more. 2 on top(120mm), one bottom(120mm), and one behind the motherboard back plate (80mm). You would need to purchase these, and mount them.
> ...


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
Corsair 450W would be enough. If SMS cannot get it, source it online. Its not mandate to pick it all from SMC. 

Microtek is crap. Get the APC 1.1KVA. Who you spoke to at SMC. Gurmeet that Sardarjee..?


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

nah the guy who trades online at erodov...i guess his name's sachin. And I went to SMC nehru place too, and there were no sardars there as far as I could see, I talked to a guy who looked at around 25, and well had a good bit of knowledge unlike most of the shops, and yeah thanks for recommending me... otherwise I wouldn't have known where to go, once I reached nehru place. I went to DelhiTradeZone first, but he didnt have much knowledge and was forcing me to buy the bundled i7+intel DX58SO board.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



rahul941400 said:


> with my config (and if I do not Xfire at all) would corsair 450vx be enough or should I really just go with vx550, its my final call. SMC will have the MSI board tomm. so i need to think quick. and what about the ups, is my current Microtek 600 enough? or like you suggested earlier I should go for APC 1.1kva?


if u dnt wanna CFX, then go with 50oW (not 450) keep some headroom yaar... 

if u buy Corsair SMPS, it will be active pfc types, so wen getting a 1.1kva ups, get a PURE SINE WAVE UPS, APC's SMART UPS is a pure sine wave (whereas, BACK UPS range is stepped/modified sine wave ups) so keep that in mind.. 



rahul941400 said:


> Hmm, yeah it has some stock 120 mm fans with it, rite? does the cooler master 690 come with stock fans? i know it has space for 7 fans but I dunno if you need to buy them separately or not? :S
> btw how is the Nzxt Guardian 921 cabby? it looks cool but I don't know much about what i should be looking for in a cabinet?


the only thing to look in a cabinet is:

1.) ability to add extra fans
2.) enough room inside so that fixing/fitting/adding/removing components, wiring/cabling is done easily (so prefer a mid tower cabinet)
3.) it shud look and feel really sturdy so that wen u open it from time to time (especially the front panel for adding fans or for cleaning purpose) the plastic jus doesnt break off.. 

i think wen u are investing so much then y not go in for a CM 690 cabinet..??? jus think over it.. it will be really a gr8 investment believe me...


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^ There was another CM690 - launched recently ... it was something CM690 II which comes with a removable mobo backplate ... so it will be easier to mount and unmount cu cooler which requires a backplate to be installed.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

ohh ya ya  rightly said, i forgot to mention abt it lol.. thanx topgear.. 

yup, the CM-ii 690 has black finish interiors as compared to metallic/silver"ish" finish in Cm690....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

=============


On a side note, i am planning to get SONY VAIO E Series (the newly launched) lappy ---> *www.sony.co.in/product/vpceb16fg

will be getting this lappy from my local dealer with a discount of Rs.2000/- (official price is 50K, but i will get it at 48K) but im jus confused, tat wich color shud i opt for (its available in 4 colors) but i cant decide b/w black or white..  

any recommendations..??
----------


CHeers n e-peace....


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Alrite I'd go for CM690 cabinet then!



> On a side note, i am planning to get SONY VAIO E Series (the newly launched) lappy ---> *www.sony.co.in/product/vpceb16fg
> 
> will be getting this lappy from my local dealer with a discount of Rs.2000/- (official price is 50K, but i will get it at 48K) but im jus confused, tat wich color shud i opt for (its available in 4 colors) but i cant decide b/w black or white..
> 
> any recommendations..??



well, black would be the best, you'll have to extra care for the white (lamination etc...) otherwise it'd be as good as old witin a month. I have Sony vaio VGN CR36 black.. and it rocks...~!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

thanx for the tip, well yaa even im wary of the white color getting old sooner than the black colored lappy, but is there any chance that the white will dull out even if used with care....???


----------



## crisp_tod (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hi Folks,

I am a new entry to this forum. I want to build my own rig with i7. Budget can vary between 80K -100K.

@ ashu

I read almost all youe posts in this thread. Looks like you know lot about i7 now. It would be great if you can suggest a good configuration for me. Also what I have seen in that most of queries/replies are about i7-920. Are the other i7 processors not available or they are way costly? I know i7 extreme costs alot....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



crisp_tod said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am a new entry to this forum. I want to build my own rig with i7. Budget can vary between 80K -100K.
> 
> ...



only i7920 is reasonably priced at 15K, 940 is double of it, 965 is 55k, and there 8 series ones costing 10k and 15k.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



crisp_tod said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am a new entry to this forum. I want to build my own rig with i7. Budget can vary between 80K -100K.
> 
> ...


hi buddy, 

well 1st of all thanyou for ur appreciation and encouraging words.. 

also, its NOT me alone, there are a lot many of my friends here who helped me know abt this wonderful processor of Intel...toi name a few of my very close friends: (not in any order plz)

** amitash (his was the 1st and i mean the very 1st i7 rig almost 1.5 yrs back then i came along and my rig is 1yr old too..  )
** topgear, well he has been my really good friend too and we share a gr8 rappo
**desiibond, he is a masterclass in his own way, he help me alot too (knowing the finer details of various components..
** MetalheadGautham 
** hellgate
** realdan (helped me a lot to understand about UPSes, really appreciate it) 
** comp@ddict 
--------------

well, yes most of our posts here are about corei7-920 (2.66ghzstock speedprocessor) thats bcoz its the entry level porcessor and was also (and is still is) lighter on our pockets.. .  also, there arew other components to consider too, so if u burn all ur money on jus a hi end processor (i7-965 extreme) then other components will suffer and create a bottle neck, so its creating a balance b/w comp0onents and hv the utmost compatibility and futureproofing (With ofcourse, again keeping money and investment in mind)... 

infact, i7-920 has so much power pumped into itself alone tat u will jus be amazed as to how many things (Graphics, heavy gaming, fullHD movies, animation etc etc..) u can do with it, jus throw anything at it, it will do it for u... 

yup, its abt price as well too, 

i7-920--- Rs.15K (14.5K in sum cases)
i7-940--- Rs.25K
i7-965--- Rs.50K
(so u can imagine, tat its so expensive to hv such boy-toys..) 

===========


now, u hv a gr8 budget buddy, i shud say that..(80k-100K), so u will get a beast of a system...


yup, i will recommend u a good system (dnt be surprised to see many fights (friendly fights i must say) b/w we users (friends) here Again..lol... so i guess after 15-20 posts, i guess u will be able to buy urself a gr8 core-i7 rig.. 
======

enough of talking now, lets get to the point...

1.) Processor: Core i7-920 ------------------------------------> Rs.14.5K
===============================================

2.) Motherboard: MSi x58 Pro E-------------------------------> Rs.10.5K
Link---> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7584
===============================================

3.) RAM: Corsair TR3X3G 1600 c8D (3GB kit)------------------> Rs.8.2K
Link---> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=6915
(as of now u can go for 3GB kit or, if at the end u hv money, go in for a 6gb kit instead of this 3gb) 
===============================================

4.) GPU: nVIDIA GTX295-----------------------------------------> Rs.28K
link---> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?ukey=search
===============================================

5.) PSU: Tagan 1100W (model bz1100)-------------------------> Rs.13K
(this is a really powerfull psu,corsair doesn't hv PSU's over 1000W, tagan is the brand wich makes PSU's above 1000W, so in future even if u wanna SLi (with 2or more nVIDIA cards) or cfx=Crossfire X (with 2or more ati radeon cards), then this is the psu to go for)
Link---> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=445
===============================================

6.a) CPU Cooler: Prolimatech MEgahalem revision B--------------> Rs.4K
Link---> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=10302
(the system will generate alot of heat, so stock cooler will work BUT not efficiently in dissipating all the heat, so this is a MUST)

6.b) Fans for CPU Cooler (for push pull setup): here u have many options in various brands, best will be Scythe, Xigmatek XLF,Yate Loons etc...so choose anyone
===============================================

7.) Cabinet: Coolermaster CM-690 (with side panel----------> Rs.4.4K

There's a new version of CM-690 known as CM-690 ii (wich has a side removal plate for mounting the motherboard) not sure abt the price..
(i dnt knw if this is readily available or no, also, i do not knw if u wanna go with a mid tower or a full tower cabinet, it will depend on ur space requirements, if u hv a tiny space to adjust all ur components on a table then go in for a mid tower (but my recommendation wud be to go for a FULL Tower, as it will help in better air circulation, so jus update me on that)

or

Coolermaster HAF 922 (Full tower)----------------------------> Rs.6.5K
link---> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=6913
===============================================

8.) HDD: Western Digital 1TB SATA (7200rpm)------------------> Rs. 4.4K
===============================================

9.) LCD: Samsung 2233SW FUllHD (1920 x 1080) 22"---------> Rs. 8K
===============================================

10.) UPS: APC SUA1500i (1500VA, 980W)----------------------> Rs.14.5K
link---> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1596
and
link---> *www.apcc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=sua1500i
(the UPS is a very important component, so please a request to never discard this out, as ur PSU (that i hv suggested) is an ACTIVE PFC type, it will require a PURE SINE wave UPS, so APC's SMART UPS range of UPS'es are well suited)
===============================================
Total:Rs. 1,09,500/- 
(if tats "really" overboard, then u can get gtx285 gpu instead of gtx295 wich will cost u 21K, so ur total will be Rs. 1,02,500/-)

(if its "still" overboard, then u can go in for an ATi based card a 5xxx series, say, 5770 (1GB) for Rs. 10K so Total will be: Rs.91,500/-
or 5850 (1GB) for Rs. 19K so Total will be: Rs. 1,00,500/- ) 
====================


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## crisp_tod (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hi ashu,

First of all thanks alot of your explaination about i7 and the configuration you have suggested. And yes I would be happy to hear from other folks as well. 

It will always be better to know thoughts of other folks because it's going to help us refinning this configuration. As i said earlier My budget can vary 

between 80-100 K, but I do not want to cross this.  
Also need to pruchase an optical drive (probably a DVD writer), a keyborad and mouse too.

So will try to built the rig withing my Budget. I have few question regarding the suggested configuration so just compressing your explaination a bit to ask 

my queries and what I liked in this config.

1.) Processor: Core i7-920 ------------------------------------> Rs.14.5K

No argument here after your detailed explaination.

2.) Motherboard: MSi x58 Pro E---------------------------------> Rs.10.5K

No argument here as well.

3.) RAM: Corsair TR3X3G 1600 c8D (3GB kit)---------------------> Rs.8.2K

I would love to increase the ram as I am planning to do lot of multitasking. So it's worth putting my money in RAM.
The Price would be around 15.9 K for  6 GB. (*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=319&sort=Price&direction=DESC)

4.) GPU: nVIDIA GTX295-----------------------------------------> Rs.28K

Why not a Sapphire one like Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE (*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=8764) . It would allow me to save almost 5K.

5.) PSU: Tagan 1100W (model bz1100)----------------------------> Rs.13K

After researching and reading your explaination I found that It's worth to invest money into this PSU.

6.a) CPU Cooler: Prolimatech MEgahalem revision B--------------> Rs.4K

6.b) Fans for CPU Cooler

Are you talking about this one? *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=10392. If yes It will be for around 1.3K

7.) Cabinet: Coolermaster CM-690 (with side panel--------------> Rs.4.4
	     Or 	
             Coolermaster HAF 922 (Full tower)-----------------> Rs.6.5K

Full tower (Coolermaster HAF 92) would be my choice as I don't have any space issues.

8.) HDD: Western Digital 1TB SATA (7200rpm)--------------------> Rs.4.4K

I am a big WD fan too so will go for this one any day.

9.) LCD: Samsung 2233SW FUllHD (1920 x 1080) 22"---------------> Rs.8K

Why not a benq Monitor like Benq 22" G2220HD LCD (*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7472). My previous experiences with Samsung are not really 

good. How is you experince though as you are using the same monitor for a year now?

10.) UPS: APC SUA1500i (1500VA, 980W)--------------------------> Rs.14.5K

Hmmm...This is where you asked me not to take out but it's a huge price. I have an inverter backup at home. I know that an inverter can never be treated as 

an UPS. but the amount is really going to increase my budget. Where should I make the amendts?

After what you said and what I added into the config, The total amount will be 122 K(After 6 GB RAM, full tower cabinet and Fan for CPU Cooler). Still have to check prices for DVD Writer, keyborad and mouse


----------



## asingh (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
My friend, wait a few days. 30-40 days. The nVidia refresh is around the corner.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



crisp_tod said:


> Hi ashu,
> 
> First of all thanks alot of your explaination about i7 and the configuration you have suggested. And yes I would be happy to hear from other folks as well.
> 
> ...


thanx for the appreciation buddy.. 

u knw,  wen i built my rig (a year ago) it took me 1.2lacs to setup everything, and even today there is NOT much of a difference in price, so u can imagine how high end these products are... 

well, an optical drive (Sata DVD Writer) will cost u hardly Rs.1400/-
as for the keyboard and mouse (take my frank advice, buddy) a simple mouse and keyboard will do jus fine (im using an iball keyboard and mouse wich costed me 800 bucks and its working gr8)...forget abt pin point precision and all those things, all keyboards and mouse work gr8.. 

its the main hardware things tat u need to worry abt ..i hope u will agree to it, waise toh, if u wanan get everything latest, then even 1.5lacs wud NOT be enough, so think wisely.. 



> my queries and what I liked in this config.
> 
> 3.) RAM: Corsair TR3X3G 1600 c8D (3GB kit)---------------------> Rs.8.2K
> 
> ...


ok, so letme giv u advice here (yup i agree how hard it is to extend ur budget (even wen u hv extended a lot here) but still..plz explain wat u mean by multi tasking.. (i mean wat are the various tasks tat u will be planning to carry out simultaneously..?? 

coz see, if u use WIn 7 OS (64bit) naa, then it has the ability to even use ur GPU to aid u in multi tasking tasks (i guess sum concept is like tat, im not clear)

so, it also depends ALOT on the OS also, 




> 4.) GPU: nVIDIA GTX295-----------------------------------------> Rs.28K
> 
> Why not a Sapphire one like Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE (*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=8764) . It would allow me to save almost 5K.


well, to tell u really honestly, im a die hard nVIDIA/Intel fan.. lol.. so i gave u my fav card, yup there is no compulsory or hard rule here, go with wat ever GPU u can be comfy with.. 




> 5.) PSU: Tagan 1100W (model bz1100)----------------------------> Rs.13K
> 
> After researching and reading your explaination I found that It's worth to invest money into this PSU.


yup, i told u b4, this is a gr8 psu, many ppl asked me wat crap this tagan named brand is..?? lol.. so i had to explain them tat apart from corsair, there are also more bigger brands in the market...


*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=10392





> 6.a) CPU Cooler: Prolimatech MEgahalem revision B--------------> Rs.4K
> 
> 6.b) Fans for CPU Cooler
> 
> Are you talking about this one? *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=10392. If yes It will be for around 1.3K


yup, those only, but wait (another advice or a tip u can say)...see, if ur back case fan (of ur haf932 cabinet) is close or in approx. same level as the cpu cooler, then it will be more than enough to pull out hot air, 

also, if u hv fans at the top of ur case then fresh air can be brought "in" wich will be utilised by the cpu cooler, so u can skip these fans and save sum money (if later u feel its not cooling better enough, u can buy them later..) 

u got the idea..?? or shud i post a pic..? (i hv a stock cooler but atleast i will be able to explain u via the pic to giv u a clear idea) 




> 7.) Cabinet: Coolermaster CM-690 (with side panel--------------> Rs.4.4
> Or
> Coolermaster HAF 922 (Full tower)-----------------> Rs.6.5K
> 
> Full tower (Coolermaster HAF 92) would be my choice as I don't have any space issues.


yup-, tats wat i was asking you..lol... good for u, as i am with cm-690..lol..




> 8.) HDD: Western Digital 1TB SATA (7200rpm)--------------------> Rs.4.4K
> 
> I am a big WD fan too so will go for this one any day.


same as me.?? wow it made me happy... : D




> 9.) LCD: Samsung 2233SW FUllHD (1920 x 1080) 22"---------------> Rs.8K
> 
> Why not a benq Monitor like Benq 22" G2220HD LCD (*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7472). My previous experiences with Samsung are not really
> 
> good. How is you experince though as you are using the same monitor for a year now?


well, i hv 2 (samsung) LCDs,.. one in my siggy, the newest one 2233sw and another wich is a 19" syncmaster wich is working gr8 since past 6 yrs (can u imagine tat.. !!!)

well, this model Samsung 2233SW (FullHD) is really good, believe me..but if u sitll hv any confusion, go with Benq (but to giv u an honest advice, this 2233sw is a gr8 gr8 piece from samsung)


*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7472





> 10.) UPS: APC SUA1500i (1500VA, 980W)--------------------------> Rs.14.5K
> 
> Hmmm...This is where you asked me not to take out but it's a huge price. I have an inverter backup at home. I know that an inverter can never be treated as
> 
> an UPS. but the amount is really going to increase my budget. Where should I make the amendts?


hmmm, well yaa its a huge price jump wen u include this UPS 
(i also agree tat APC's pure sine wave ups is way way costly..   )
hmmm..i think, to make a price drop, u can change the gpu (with the ATi one) and the RAM (go in with 3GB kit instead of ur planned 6GB) and the cooler fans can be discarded as well... this is all i can think of..  (i knw its not gonna make a big difference, but still a slight diff.. ) 
================



Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

=====================
======================
=======================

extra topic: ok guys, im planning to buy a portable hdd (with eSATA port as my MAIN requirement, if it has USB+firewire too then its gr8 , if these 2 are absent then also it will be ok..but eSATA port a MUST)...

so plz suggest me sumthing..i google'd but didnt find any satisfactory results.so plz help me out..  (max budget not decided as i want eSATA port)

shud i go with a internal SATA hdd with sum enclosure or sumthing..??? i dnt hv any idea so plz guide me ppl.. 

(i will be buying a new lappy in 2-3 days, a SONY VAIO E series) so tats y i also wanna buy this portable hdd (as my PC has eSATA port and my new lappy will also hv one eSATA port).. 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Hello,

Okay so I have done my final purchase, here we go:

-Core i7 920 @ 14.5k
-Gigabyte GA x58a UD5 @ ~17.4k
-3X2GB DDR3 1600Mhz G-skill @ 9.5k
-1 TB Western Digital HDD(green) @ 4.1k
-MSI HD 5770 GDDR5 graphics card. @ 9.7k
-Benq G2220 22" screen @ 7.6k
-Sony DVD writer @ 1.2k
-CM 690 Cabinet @ 4.2k
-Cooler Master GX550 Real Power @4.8k (He didnt have corsair 550vx)
-Logitech keyboard-Mouse Combo @ 0.7k
-Creative 2.1 SBS A300 speakers @1.3k

SMC Billed it at 75k, it'll be here in 1-2 days.

I am going to change the ram's to frequency: 1333Mhz latency 8-8-8-24, would I have to overclock my processor? if yes how much?

I would be buying a UPS too, son enough.



> ^^
> 
> thanx for the tip, well yaa even im wary of the white color getting old sooner than the black colored lappy, but is there any chance that the white will dull out even if used with care....???


One of my friend at my institute has a white coloured VGN CS series laptop, and he used to care for the first five or six months lol and now its appears a bit rotten egg coloured, but yeah if you laminate it from time to time, you can retain its colour, and white sony's appear cool in their original state.



> shud i go with a internal SATA hdd with sum enclosure or sumthing..??? i dnt hv any idea so plz guide me ppl..


I would suggest you go for this, and thats what the eSATA ports for after all, the External HDD's 'that I have seen' either come with USB 2.0 or Firewire, the Internal HDD's that are SATA based are meant to be connected in the eSATA port. <<am not sure of all this, but then you can avoid all the confusion and go with an internal SATA HDD, with some monster enclosure.. lol jk


----------



## cosmos (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



asigh said:


> ^^
> My friend, wait a few days. 30-40 days. The nVidia refresh is around the corner.



@off topic ...asigh - wat is this nVidia refersh??

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




rahul941400 said:


> One of my friend at my institute has a white coloured VGN CS series laptop, and he used to care for the first five or six months lol and now its appears a bit rotten egg coloured, but yeah if you laminate it from time to time, you can retain its colour, and white sony's appear cool in their original state.



This is perfectly true....Most of us care for the things for 1st 6months..Den we get used to it and start misusing it...White color looks very good bt catches dirt and hand prints very fast unless u laminate it regularly. In black color, the dust is easily visible bt it goes away once u wipe it with a cloth. Now itz ur call. My personal experience with black and white 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

which AMD proccy is better & cheaper than Core-i5 ???


----------



## cosmos (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



rahul941400 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Okay so I have done my final purchase, here we go:
> 
> ...



Dude...Where are you getting these items from? I just got my i7 config yesterday and the i7 920 cost me 13.5k. Btw, i stay in bangalore.
n ya CM 690 II Basic version is available here at 4.1K...So CM690 @4.4k  is little too overpriced.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



rahul941400 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Okay so I have done my final purchase, here we go:
> 
> ...



please could you confirm the Main board GA X58A UD3R - what is its price you got for, and its revision of previous one,it contains 24gb ram support-full atx and whats the difference from M/B GA X58A UD3 also revision 1?


----------



## crisp_tod (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> thanx for the appreciation buddy..
> 
> u knw,  wen i built my rig (a year ago) it took me 1.2lacs to setup everything, and even today there is NOT much of a difference in price, so u can imagine how high end these products are...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Ashu. Well I decided to go with 3 GB RAM so that will save me almost 7.5K. Also... will wait for the new Nividia GPU. Hopefully that wil reduce the price of the current GPU. Also will check the performance of samsung monitor first. Thanks again of your help.


----------



## asingh (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



cosmos said:


> @off topic ...asigh - wat is this nVidia refersh??



They will release a new line up of VGAs.


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> Dude...Where are you getting these items from? I just got my i7 config yesterday and the i7 920 cost me 13.5k. Btw, i stay in bangalore.
> n ya CM 690 II Basic version is available here at 4.1K...So CM690 @4.4k  is little too overpriced.



jeez.. dude lol, dont make me jealous. I have purchased them from SMC International Nehru Place, New Delhi. Anyway I have updated my purchase and Prices. I dropped the idea of importing from KMD at the last moment :S. I will be getting my computer tomorrow . I would like to thank asigh, ashu... and all the people who helped me out choosing my parts, although I had to extend my budget, but then I got Good components so am not complaining.



> please could you confirm the Main board GA X58A UD3R - what is its price you got for, and its revision of previous one,it contains 24gb ram support-full atx and whats the difference from M/B GA X58A UD3 also revision 1?



I was buying this one>> *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128423 @ $209
converting into INR it would be around 10k add shipping & tax, it would be around Rs. 12000 & yeah its the new version with USB 3.0 & sata 6.0. see the link, you'll find all the details...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^oh! ok, so you have not purchased yet, are you getting from newegg.com and do they ship to india?


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

yeah, you can import it from kmd mumbai, just give them the link I provided.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

did you get your stuff, if not try for i7 930.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



crisp_tod said:


> Thanks Ashu. Well I decided to go with 3 GB RAM so that will save me almost 7.5K. Also... will wait for the new Nividia GPU. Hopefully that wil reduce the price of the current GPU. Also will check the performance of samsung monitor first. Thanks again of your help.


yup, not a problem buddy, jus see for urself as to wich LCD suits ur need (Both look-wise as well as price-wise)


rahul941400 said:


> I would like to thank asigh, ashu... and all the people who helped me out choosing my parts, although I had to extend my budget, but then I got Good components so am not complaining.
> thanx for the appreciation  will always help new comers..
> 
> yeah right, wen the components are so full of options, u wudnt want to mind the lil' steep pricing and an extended budget,,, lol,,,, btw, hv u bought all components or u still searching for them,,,, didnt hear from u here for a long time...so plz keep us updated....
> ...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^ congrats man

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------

yep the shrink option only shrinks to half of the hdd, use third party partition managers or make a recovery discs and use partiton manager and partition the discs as you like then use recovery discs to install.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

thanx alot azaad...  ...yup will try 3rd party tools (since im on a holiday now), the net here sucks, so can just use it for normal browsing..lol... wen im back home will repartition the hdd...

also, it is easy to install win xp pro (32bit) over win 7 HoPre x64...????as a dual boot or shud i make use of VMWare...>?>?? any links plz..???
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

HoPre versions of win7 dont support VHD, better try some other virtualisation methods, and why at all you need win xp again as almost all s/w made in last 2-3 yrs works fine on win7 and same for games.
sorry at the moment can't provide any links.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

ooh, well if tats the case (all s/wares easily running on x64 HoPre) then i wud better stick to Win7.. Actually the thing is tat i am so much accustomed to using XP that my mind is stuck with it,...lol....

nevertheless, will try to install ...ahem... Win7 Ultimate (x64).. i hope tat wud allow a virtual environment...???

but, the thing is tat (as i hv alreadly made recovery disks using 4x4gb dvds) will it be easy to install ...ahem.... version of WIn7 x64 Ultimate..?? if yes then how..??? .i guess the procedure is same right..??

--Clean format the c drive (using bootable DVD of Win7 Ultimate)
--Create C drive partition (as per my requirement, say of 20-30GB)
--Install Win7 Ultimate
--After installation, create more (logical) partitions from say, Computer Mgmt. (as it was in XP)

are these the right steps...???
-------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> ooh, well if tats the case (all s/wares easily running on x64 HoPre) then i wud better stick to Win7.. Actually the thing is tat i am so much accustomed to using XP that my mind is stuck with it,...lol....
> 
> ...



yep same XP style of installation, however create min50gb C drive as win7 ultimate takes around 24gb to install, so that you could have some space to install other s/w and general system management,
you can create all drives at booting time or from disk management after OS installed,
yes win7 ultimate supports VHD,
if you have upgrade genuine key, then create partitions by any method and install using recovery discs and use inbuilt anytime upgrade key to upgrade to ultimate or if you don't want all the crap came pre installed and want to customize completely then go for clean install.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^

yup, will keep tat in mind for 50gb of C Drive space.. 

but on a final note, is there any other thing to keep in mind for the time i hv the Win 7 HoPRe..?? or shud i jus do  a clean install and install win 7 ultimate tomorrow...??? 

also,.....wat shud i do for the recovry disks..???  coz even in the event of a system hang, i wud be doin a clean install of the ULTIMAtE version and NOT the HoPre (from the recovery disk)..so jus wanna knw... lol... 
------------


CHeers n e-peace.....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^ just keep them in case you need in any time,go ahead and install ultimate.


----------



## mohit_ (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> =============
> 
> 
> On a side note, i am planning to get SONY VAIO E Series (the newly launched) lappy ---> *www.sony.co.in/product/vpceb16fg
> ...





Hi Ashu,

So, did you went for this thing. I am also excited by this lappy. Looking to buy this instead of a full blown PC now !! And with acceptable gaming performance it seems to be a good bet. And will suffice to my home and work needs alike and since I already have a monitor at home  and it has a HDMI port for that too..  Although not sure of its i3 processor much - how much it can be rated along with Core 2 Duo? Will be waiting for your reply....

Mohit


----------



## crisp_tod (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Not yet as I was very busy last week. I will wait till the New Nvidia GPU arrives as I want to purachse all the components in one shot. 

Cheers....


----------



## Blackfire (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

congrats on buying sony e series laptop bro


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

yeah... Congrats for your Vaio...

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------

Hii Ashu... can u suggest me a good Cooler for my i7-920 in 4.5K ~ 5K.....


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



> yeah right, wen the components are so full of options, u wudnt want to  mind the lil' steep pricing and an extended budget,,, lol,,,, btw, hv u  bought all components or u still searching for them,,,, didnt hear from u  here for a long time...so plz keep us updated....



yeah bought all the components except for UPS, am getting APC 1kva soon for my CM550GX smps, not goin for a pure sine wave one, cannot spend 12k on a UPS... not yet. but otherwise I am happy with the speed, but one thing... sometimes when I play some high def video or something, my system hangs up...screen turns white with black horizontal lines and a buzz sound comes out from the speakers. It happens rarely but still it worries me... guyz please help.


----------



## asingh (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
*Rahul*, please update your signature. Difficult to browse legacy posts and find your system configuration.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ just keep them in case you need in any time,go ahead and install ultimate.


ok,thanx alot Azaad..will then go for the ULTIMATE installation of win7 thanx again, appreciate alot for ur support.. 



mohit_ said:


> Hi Ashu,
> 
> So, did you went for this thing. I am also excited by this lappy. Looking to buy this instead of a full blown PC now !! And with acceptable gaming performance it seems to be a good bet. And will suffice to my home and work needs alike and since I already have a monitor at home  and it has a HDMI port for that too..  Although not sure of its i3 processor much - how much it can be rated along with Core 2 Duo? Will be waiting for your reply....
> 
> Mohit


HI mohit, well yeah i purchased this lappy (SONY VAIO E SERIES) as soon as it was launched (launched on 8th march, purchased by me on 9th March 2010) its official price is 50K but i (thru my local trusted dealer got it for 48.5K)

its a core i3-330M (2.13Ghz Proc) With 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, ATi 5650 (1gb) etc..

yup, its a gr8 lappy (it has 4 colors white,black,pink,blue) I purchased the white one, it looks terrifically stunning, its icy white tone and though its glossy, it is NOT a finger magnet.. 

It's performance is really good, watching movies is stunning, its crisp and feels like heaven to watch movies, the on board sound quality of the in built SPEAKERS is NOT that good, but wen u use a decent pair of headphones (I use Creative EP 630) its just awesome... 

i wud say, at that a competative price, u shud go for this lappy.. 

tell me ur requirements so tat i can assist u better (my criteria was a 1GB gpu) so i bought this model.. 

yup, this lappy has HDMI as well as eSATA port, and i was able to connect my lappy to a 46" LCD TV and it was crisp dude, really crisp resolution... i was like wooohoho wen the 46" LCD came to live with my lappy connected to it for display of movies... 

also, my requirement was eSATA (As i hv separately bought a eSATA Ext. HDD, Seagate BlackARmor 1TB) so transferring files it a breeze.. 
--------------

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




rahul941400 said:


> yeah bought all the components except for UPS, am getting APC 1kva soon for my CM550GX smps, not goin for a pure sine wave one, cannot spend 12k on a UPS... not yet. but otherwise I am happy with the speed, but one thing... sometimes when I play some high def video or something, my system hangs up...screen turns white with black horizontal lines and a buzz sound comes out from the speakers. It happens rarely but still it worries me... guyz please help.


hey hi rahul, well can u please elaborate ur problem, maybe with  sum screenies..!!  also, are u using the proper s/ware to play ur HD files..??



Sid_gamer said:


> yeah... Congrats for your Vaio...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------
> 
> Hii Ashu... can u suggest me a good Cooler for my i7-920 in 4.5K ~ 5K.....





Blackfire said:


> congrats on buying sony e series laptop bro


thanx to both of u guys for congratulating me on my vaio (Yeah i knw pics are a due so plz giv me time,im on a holiday and the net connection here is really bad..lol..) thanx once again, really appreciate it.. 

@ Sid: dude, go in for Prolimatech's MEgahalem Revision B cooler for ur Core i7 processor (buy it from Lynx-india.com) its really good, even way way better than T.R.U.E (thermal right ultra extreme 120)  go for it dude, u will NOT regret it.. 


crisp_tod said:


> Not yet as I was very busy last week. I will wait till the New Nvidia GPU arrives as I want to purachse all the components in one shot.
> 
> Cheers....


hey crisp, dude.. where hv u been yaar.. i.ve been waiting for ur components list..lol...plz post it soon...
============


*to all:* plz guys, wen u hv finalised all ur components and bought them, plz write it in "quote" tags with the price (see example on 1st post) so tat i can update the list on page 1 
---------------

the pics of my new lappy will be here by tomorrow.. promise..  
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
And How is *Corsair H-50 Hydro* series in comparison with *Prolimatech Meghalem* ??,
Coz my vendor is giving it to me in 4.1K..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Corsair is a water cooled cpu cooler, if u can fit it into ur cabinet, then its gr8, water cooled cpu coolers are always having an edge wen compared to their air cooled counterparts..


----------



## mohit_ (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> HI mohit, well yeah i purchased this lappy (SONY VAIO E SERIES) as soon as it was launched (launched on 8th march, purchased by me on 9th March 2010) its official price is 50K but i (thru my local trusted dealer got it for 48.5K)
> 
> its a core i3-330M (2.13Ghz Proc) With 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, ATi 5650 (1gb) etc..
> 
> ...



Hey Ashu....thanx a lot for your reply....can you please tell me the gaming performance of this laptop....also what is its minimum and maximum resolutions.....and how is the multitasking performance?

i am a graphic designer and work on multiple graphic intensive softwares like photoshop, flash, illustrator simultaneously most of the times.....and very rarely 3d softwares too....so, that can give u a fair idea of what i am looking for.......reason i am going for it is portability and performance and appropriate pricing too....
Also, if you could suggest an improved configuration (laptop only) with pricing till 55 k....i would be really thankful.....

thanks a lot buddy.....


----------



## cosmos (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Can some 1 here plz tell me what exactly is the difference between the MSI X58 PRO and MSI X58 PRO-E motherboard. There is a price difference of 2k and hence i just want to know whether the difference is worth the features.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

The PRO-E series seems to have better cooling and Blue Ray audio. That is all I could see as a difference.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

so does it makes sense to invest 2k more for the Pro-E...Im little skeptical here. :S 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
Not really.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

Ok, i also thought so..i will tell my friend the same thing then...Letz c wat he gets...

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



mohit_ said:


> Hey Ashu....thanx a lot for your reply....can you please tell me the gaming performance of this laptop....also what is its minimum and maximum resolutions.....and how is the multitasking performance?
> 
> i am a graphic designer and work on multiple graphic intensive softwares like photoshop, flash, illustrator simultaneously most of the times.....and very rarely 3d softwares too....so, that can give u a fair idea of what i am looking for.......reason i am going for it is portability and performance and appropriate pricing too....
> Also, if you could suggest an improved configuration (laptop only) with pricing till 55 k....i would be really thankful.....
> ...



HI buddy,, 

well the max resolution supported by my E Series lappy is fullHD (that is: 1920x1080) this is the native resolution supported and is the MAx reso..while all other reso lower than 1920x1080 are all supported by this lappy.. 

gaming performance is good, played crysis warhead, fifa 2010, Command n Conquer etc.. without any lag at 1920x1080 (but there was lag at sum points of high intensity battle scenes , wich is but obvious as this is a lappyand NOT a desktop so its uderstandable) 

as for multi-tasking, i wud NOT recommend u this lappy (as per the apps tat u mentioned tat u wanna run on it) that too SIMULTANEOUSLY (im stressing more on that word for good reason) for tat, get a lappy with a core i5 processor and NOT core i3 (it will lag even with 4GB of RAM).. 

in the bracket of 55K i think u can go in for a HP lappy with core i5 but with a lesser (512MB) of the GPU... (So ur gaming will be compromised a bitdue to a lesser gpu but NOT ur multi-tasking as u hv core i5, wich is a faster processor than core i3) 

i think HP's model with Corei5 and nVIDIA Geforce GT 330 (512MB) Will cost u 56-58K.. 
-------------

So, there is always a trade off b/w smooth gaming with 1GB gpu and slightly slower proc AND a slightly inferior gaming with 52MB gpu but faster processor (for multi tasking)..

also, plz note tat core i5 onwards will support u with TURBO BOOST wich can increase the processor speed from stock to a higher rating wich is NOT available in core i3 processors.. )yup, tat also means  tat faster battery drain wen on TURBO BOOST mode).. 

plz feel free to ask any more questions regarding this issue, will be glad to help u... 

(im jus NOT able to upload my images for my new lappy, coz of this sh** net s[peed here in my uncle's house) so my apologies.. 
------------


\\Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> And How is *Corsair H-50 Hydro* series in comparison with *Prolimatech Meghalem* ??,
> Coz my vendor is giving it to me in 4.1K..



Am getting the Corsair H50 soon...!


----------



## cosmos (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

All,

Intel has launched the Core i7 930 2.8Ghz in the market. Here in Bangalore, it costs less than 1k than the previous predominant i7 920  
Core i7 920 2.66Ghz - 13.8k+ 4%tax
Core i7 930 2.8 Ghz - 14.6K + 4%tax

The significant difference between the two is their multiplier, being 20 on the 920 and 21 on the 930.
According to the review i read on the net, it is better than the 920, in every way. Also it can be easily overclocked and the performance rises significantly. It can be overclocked to 4Ghz even by not using water cooling. 

Think this will lead to the retirement of the champ 920. Wat u say guyz?

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
On paper guess so. For 1K extra you get higher speed, and easier OC.


----------



## mohit_ (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> HI buddy,,
> 
> well the max resolution supported by my E Series lappy is fullHD (that is: 1920x1080) this is the native resolution supported and is the MAx reso..while all other reso lower than 1920x1080 are all supported by this lappy..
> 
> ...




Hey....thanx for the reply....i think the issue will be with flash which is not gpu accelerated at the moment while photoshop should run smooth with 1GB ram.....althought i agree with your processor aspect. i5 will definitely be a better option, if only i could get that........Also, I liked what Lenovo Ideapad 560 has to offer...but it still is not available in india.......

I would do a bit of r&d for that hp thing u mentioned...that sounds good but is easily 10k more than what Sony one was taking......so lets see


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

i want a suitable i5+P55+Hd5770 for gaming.
My budget is around 20k


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



asigh said:


> Am getting the Corsair H50 soon...!



I just gave it a thought and i also have concluded that better go in for water cooling corsair Hydro H-50 rather than the Prolimatech Meghalemfor a measely 1K ~ 1.5K price difference.....


----------



## asingh (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
Already my CPU core is showing 42C. And the summers have just begun. Heck...! I will go for the H50 or the "Swiftech Apex Ultima". Check it out *here*. Trying to get a GO for this on TE. Should be around 12K.


----------



## anuphostcoin (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I have only on word to say about it "Awesome". Compare to the other core processors, i7 core processor is much more advanced which will offer much more high performance to the laptops and desktops. Just don't understand one thing why these new technologies are used in the servers for better performance?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



cosmos said:


> All,
> 
> Intel has launched the Core i7 930 2.8Ghz in the market. Here in Bangalore, it costs less than 1k than the previous predominant i7 920
> Core i7 920 2.66Ghz - 13.8k+ 4%tax
> ...


wooo... :O u making me jealous now dude..lol... 

well, so is it officially launched (with its prices)...??

well, yup it cud well be a dead end road for the core i7-920 but then wait .....there are still many ppl out here, who wud still want to save even a 1000-1500 bucks (as we all very well know) where those lil' extra rupees can be invested...lol....



mohit_ said:


> Hey....thanx for the reply....i think the issue will be with flash which is not gpu accelerated at the moment while photoshop should run smooth with 1GB ram.....althought i agree with your processor aspect. i5 will definitely be a better option, if only i could get that........Also, I liked what Lenovo Ideapad 560 has to offer...but it still is not available in india.......
> 
> I would do a bit of r&d for that hp thing u mentioned...that sounds good but is easily 10k more than what Sony one was taking......so lets see


well, yaa i think the E Series will be able to dish out all the Apps (leaving aside a lil' few) also, since the price is really gr8, its a steal (as of now) ... i can also suggest u to add a few extra RAM (in ur E series) instead of goin for HP.. or even the current (4GB 1066Mhz) is more than enough for most of ur computational needs... 

------------


Cheers n e-peace.....

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




Sid_gamer said:


> I just gave it a thought and i also have concluded that better go in for water cooling corsair Hydro H-50 rather than the Prolimatech Meghalemfor a measely 1K ~ 1.5K price difference.....





asigh said:


> ^^
> Already my CPU core is showing 42C. And the summers have just begun. Heck...! I will go for the H50 or the "Swiftech Apex Ultima". Check it out *here*. Trying to get a GO for this on TE. Should be around 12K.


ok so if both are compared, wich ones the better of the 2..??? coz even im planning to get one of water cooled CPU coolers for my i7-920...

i guess the Swiftech is immensely costly...  also, regardless of watever i buy, will it fit into my CM 690 cabinet...??? (as its a mid tower).. 
---------------

CHeers n e-peace....


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
It should, cause most of it, will be harnessed out side. Only some tubing and the water block will be inside. Check out the Corsair H50. A sealed integrated unit. Manageable at around 5.5K. It is good too.


----------



## Blackfire (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

bro do write in depth review of the lappy as soon as posible.

but

do enjoy your holidays first?   bye


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> wooo... :O u making me jealous now dude..lol...
> 
> well, so is it officially launched (with its prices)...??
> 
> ...


Yes...It'll fit in mid-tower's easily...and as u have a CM-690, I don't think there will be a problem fitting it in....
I have read a lot of reviews of both- the Corsair Hydro H-50 as well as the Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultima and they are great water coolers to buy...But it totally depends on your budget.....
The Hydro H-50 is easy to install as it is a closed loop water cooler ...and the Swiftech is a pretty high-end offering as u can attain good OC's with it....


----------



## bozx (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

So finally got my budget ready (waited for few days as went to Kolkata )
Now I have extended my budget from 56k to 61K

with new config

--core i7 930 arround 14k
--MSI x58 pro ( when asked for price got a bit higher 13k for the boards High demand earlier it was 10k without vat ) why i dont know
--Corsair 4GB 1333 MHZ arround 6k
--ATI 4870/5770 (which one is better) Palit
--Benq 2220 / Dell 22'' which to go.
--Corsair 450w
--cabinet NZXT
--UPS APC 2.2k
edited :
--500/1TB seagate (depends on the budget) WD will be costly.

sugession if any
will buy on Monday.
banglore


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



asigh said:


> ^^
> It should, cause most of it, will be harnessed out side. Only some tubing and the water block will be inside. Check out the Corsair H50. A sealed integrated unit. Manageable at around 5.5K. It is good too.


ooh, well then i shudn't worry tatmuch i guess (abt fitting the swiftech) in my CM 690...

but do they (H50 and swiftech) both use water as the loquid cooling material or one's water and the other is sum coolant type (other than water)..???

also, y such a steep price...for the swiftech...?? 



Blackfire said:


> bro do write in depth review of the lappy as soon as posible.
> 
> but
> 
> do enjoy your holidays first?   bye


hey i totally respect ur curiosity dude, and im extremely sorry tat im being selfish at this point of time (tat im holidaying and using my lappy) but not being able to provide u guys with the pics or the review..  

but will do so as soon as im back in mumbai on 1st apr (naa, its not april fool tat im making u all)..lol..


Sid_gamer said:


> Yes...It'll fit in mid-tower's easily...and as u have a CM-690, I don't think there will be a problem fitting it in....
> I have read a lot of reviews of both- the Corsair Hydro H-50 as well as the Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultima and they are great water coolers to buy...But it totally depends on your budget.....
> The Hydro H-50 is easy to install as it is a closed loop water cooler ...and the Swiftech is a pretty high-end offering as u can attain good OC's with it....


ok agreed thanx for the info, really appreciate it, but wat is the actual difference b/w the 2 (apart from price) , is the swiftech's cooling efficiency more as compared to H50...?? (I mean say is it cooling at a faster rate the cpu than the h50)...??  coz i hv made up my mind to go for a water cooled cooler for my i7-920 but cant decide b/w the 2 of these...


bozx said:


> So finally got my budget ready (waited for few days as went to Kolkata )
> Now I have extended my budget from 56k to 61K
> 
> with new config
> ...


hmm... ok.. let me hv a look... 

1.) the RAM is 2x2GB (that means 2 sticks)..?? right..?? well its better to go for 3GB (3x1GB) Sticks to better utilise the tri channel architecture supported by core i7 believe me.. 

2.) The PSU: are u sure u gonna stay with jus one gpu forever..??? coz if u change ur mind (And go for sli or cfx) then u shud be having a minimum of 650-700W psu (well, if i were u and if i was playing with jus one gpu, still i wud hv opted for a lil bit more room and got myself a 500 or 550W psu..) 

3.) Since ur PSU is an Active PFC type (it will need a pure sine wave ups)..but looking at ur 2.23K for the APC UPS, i guess its a stepped/modified sine wave UPS (a BACK UPS range) ...right...???

4.) Well, for the HDD, yup,u can go in for a 500GB, but go in with a WD... 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## bozx (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

tnx for the reply....
how many slots that msi board have (i can upgrade to 3 more sticks latter)
* i am not avid gamer wont need sli
only play ( dirt/shift/mstwntd/testdrive) only racing genere.

PSU : will my budget suite more than 450 w
UPS: i can not spend more than that.i dont need long backups just knough to shut it down.

confused on Graphics card and monitor
pls reply..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

I guess the MSi board has 6 RAM slots...

for the PSU, go with a minimum of 500-550W Corsair (it wud be 2K more roughly)

UPS: well i am not saying tat u get a UPS wich has the highest back up time, im jus saying tat IF (and i say "if") ur PSU tat u are buying has ACTIVE PFC written on its Box,then u shud buy a pure sine wave UPS...so i hope u got my point...(Active pfc psu need pure sine wave ups)

for gpu: go with a 5xxx series and NOT 4xxx, for monitor, suit ur needs( as per the budget)...


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

@ashu
The Swiftech is totally a custom CPU water cooler and such coolers have an increased performance ratio than the pre-built water coolers like Corsair H-50, that is why there is also a huge price difference between both of them......


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*

^^
True, the Swiftech has a separate reservoir, radiator, and pump unit. So the flow rate would be higher, better cooling. Bu one has to be almost double.


----------



## bozx (Mar 21, 2010)

ok tnx ashu
i w ill look into that ups if i get into.
If i buy tomoro i will post updates with pictures.....
??? Should i let them assemble or do it my self ( i know well knough )


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 21, 2010)

bozx said:


> ok tnx ashu
> i w ill look into that ups if i get into.
> If i buy tomoro i will post updates with pictures.....
> ??? Should i let them assemble or do it my self ( i know well knough )



if you are getting all peripherals from one shop then let them assemble, as if any thing seems to be defective it could be replaced then and there, and after coming home organise it to your needs.


----------



## bozx (Mar 22, 2010)

ok tnx i will make them build it./...

but the shop i went is asking 
NZXT  Gamma
*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=10970
as 2.5k
earliar they coted as 1800 + vat
any options ( suggest any other Cabinet )
pls reply fast...


----------



## bozx (Mar 22, 2010)

ok now going to buy the PC
from SP market ( Bangalore )

bieeeeee..............


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 22, 2010)

bozx said:


> ok now going to buy the PC
> from SP market ( Bangalore )
> 
> bieeeeee..............



all the best come back satisfied 

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------

i7 980x review-*pcworld.in/node/1738/nl


----------



## jet (Mar 22, 2010)

I am new bie in PC hardware/electronics.

I am planning the system and I want the suggestion for PSU.

Config
Intel Core i3-530 +  INTEL DH55TC 
2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM
ATI Radeon 4350
500 GB Sata Seagate
Sony DVD WR
Coolermaster elite 310	

OS
Windows 7

Usage
Software Development (MS visual Studio 2008/Adobe Photoshop/illustrator.)
Watching Movies.
Very Less Gaming.


Q.1 What is the suitable PSU in terms of watt . (400/450/500)
Q.2 Should I go for branded or Generic PSU.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 23, 2010)

^ go for 4gb ram, lg dvd writer and gfx should be atleast 5750 and psu corsair 450W should suffice your needs, any ways what is the monitor you are using.........


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



asigh said:


> ^^
> *Rahul*, please update your signature. Difficult to browse legacy posts and find your system configuration.



okay I updated my siggy...
and guyz there is a little problem... damnn... its the UPS, please suggest, would this one do fine>> 
 *lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5880

=> I have cooler master GX 550 SMPS Active PFC type
=> 22" Benq TFT

thanks


----------



## jet (Mar 23, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ go for 4gb ram, lg dvd writer and gfx should be atleast 5750 and psu corsair 450W should suffice your needs, any ways what is the monitor you are using.........




@azaad_shri75
thanx for your reply.
this time i am tight in my budget.
so keeping my config low where is possible.
I will keep your suggestion in my mind for my next upgrade.
I am using my 7 year old 15" CRT. 
I will upgrade in next year. 

My question is, generic PSU are bad?
Since I am using low end GPU will generic PSU will be sufficient???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 23, 2010)

yep generic psu's are bad, there are alternate cheap yet good standard ones from gigabyte are mentioned by our members on back pages please look for it.

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




rahul941400 said:


> okay I updated my siggy...
> and guyz there is a little problem... damnn... its the UPS, please suggest, would this one do fine>>
> *lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5880
> 
> ...



could you state the prices of your rig's contents for info.......


----------



## rahul941400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah why not, I'd copy it from my previous post 

Here:
-Core i7 920 @ 14.5k
-Gigabyte GA x58a UD5 @ ~17.4k
-3X2GB DDR3 1600Mhz G-skill @ 9.5k
-1 TB Western Digital HDD(green) @ 4.1k
-MSI HD 5770 GDDR5 graphics card. @ 9.7k
-Benq G2220 22" screen @ 7.6k
-Sony DVD writer @ 1.2k
-CM 690 Cabinet @ 4.2k
-Cooler Master GX550 @4.8k
-Logitech keyboard-Mouse Combo @ 0.7k
-Creative 2.1 SBS A300 speakers @1.3k

totals ~75k


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 24, 2010)

^ thanks for the update, you did not get i7 930,was it not available.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 24, 2010)

@ashu

BUDDY UPDATE THE FIRST PAGE FOR THE I7 930 AND 980X MODELS.

CHEERS......


----------



## cosmos (Mar 24, 2010)

Guyz,

Recently i got my rig configured with i7 930 Proc, MSI X58 Pro-E , G.Skill F3-12800 1600MHz CL9 6GB. My proc is currently running at 2.8Ghz as i haven't overclocked it yet. It is still running on Stock cooler and i will overclock it once i get a good HSF next month. 
But yesterday i saw that the my ram is running at just 1066MHZ whereas it supports speed upto 1600Mhz. Can sum1 here please tell me how to overclock the ram only leaving the Proc apart. I'm a noobish in the area of overclocking. 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 24, 2010)

cosmos said:


> Guyz,
> 
> Recently i got my rig configured with i7 930 Proc, MSI X58 Pro-E , G.Skill F3-12800 1600MHz CL9 6GB. My proc is currently running at 2.8Ghz as i haven't overclocked it yet. It is still running on Stock cooler and i will overclock it once i get a good HSF next month.
> But yesterday i saw that the my ram is running at just 1066MHZ whereas it supports speed upto 1600Mhz. Can sum1 here please tell me how to overclock the ram only leaving the Proc apart. I'm a noobish in the area of overclocking.
> ...



check in the bios for options to do that, are there any physical buttons on the board to overclock? if no then bios is only option check the multiplier there.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 24, 2010)

There are 3 physical buttons on the motherboard to overclock the base clock. The base clock is currently set at 133Mhz speed and 2 more buttons are for 166Mhz and 200Mhz. But i dont want to linger too much around this and just wanted something directly from the bios.  The clock multiplier is currently set at 21*133 setting the Proc speed at 2.8Ghz but i want to know which options are specific for overclocking the Ram i.e. changing it from 1066 to 1366 or 1600Mhz.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 24, 2010)

yep thats what am saying check the clock setting for memory and slowly increase one step at a time and check for stability.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> @ashu
> The Swiftech is totally a custom CPU water cooler and such coolers have an increased performance ratio than the pre-built water coolers like Corsair H-50, that is why there is also a huge price difference between both of them......





asigh said:


> ^^
> True, the Swiftech has a separate reservoir, radiator, and pump unit. So the flow rate would be higher, better cooling. Bu one has to be almost double.


thanx both of u for explain this to me, thanx guys, appreciate it... will plan to get myself one of those 12K babies..lol
 btw, where can i get tat thingy..?? 



bozx said:


> ok tnx ashu
> i w ill look into that ups if i get into.
> If i buy tomoro i will post updates with pictures.....
> ??? Should i let them assemble or do it my self ( i know well knough )


well, get it assembled (i mean the entire system) from the person/shop tat u are buying from, as tat will eliminate or reduce the risk of u getting into assembling confusion... 


rahul941400 said:


> okay I updated my siggy...
> and guyz there is a little problem... damnn... its the UPS, please suggest, would this one do fine>>
> *lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5880
> 
> ...


buddy, the UPS is called as "APC BACK UPS" and APC has 2 types of UPS models:
1.) BACK UPS: Wich means they are stepped/modified sine wave ups (and definately NOT suitable for ACTIVE PFC type of PSUes)

2.) SMART UPS: wich means they are pure sine wave ups (perfectly suitable for ACTIVE PFC type of PSUes).. 


vickybat said:


> @ashu
> 
> BUDDY UPDATE THE FIRST PAGE FOR THE I7 930 AND 980X MODELS.
> 
> CHEERS......


yup, wicky i will,,, actually i am on holiday (and frankly speaking the net here sucks)  i will surely update the 2st page infact if u ALL guys  must hv noticed then the title of the thread has been changed from *"Official core i7 thread"* to *"The Official Core ix (i3,i5,i7) Thread for Desktops & Laptops")    *
so wich certaily means tat alot and i mean aLOT more stuff will be added on the 1st page relating to laptops as well.. so plz giv me sum time, i will surely update the same... 

and a big big thanx goes to "shantanu" for helping me out and accepting my request to change the thread's title to a new one.. thanx buddy...i hope u got my PM too.. 
==============



Cheers n e-peace....


Ashu,,,,


----------



## cosmos (Mar 26, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> yep thats what am saying check the clock setting for memory and slowly increase one step at a time and check for stability.



Ok so i tried some things out in Bios. In my bios settings for *MSI X58 Pro-e with Core i7 930 Proc*, i changed the *memory ratio* to 5 and the A*djusted dram frequency* came out as 1333MHz...Uncore ratio is still set to Auto and the Adjusted Uncore frequency is 2666Mhz.
Does this do the job?
I ran CPUZ and in the memory tab i found these settings:
_NB frequency - 2666Mhz
Dram frequency  - 666 Mhz 
FSBRAM 2:10
CAS# Latency (CL) - 9 clocks
RAS # to CAS # delay (trcd) - 9 clocks
RAS# precharge (tRP) - 9 clocks
Cycle time (tRAS) - 24 clocks
Row refresh cycle time (tRFC) - 88 clocks
Command Rate (CR) - 1T_

Please tell me whether the Ram frequency is now 1333Mhz or i am missing out something here?

Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

Added pics of Bios

*img532.imageshack.us/img532/6780/25032010094.jpg



CPUZ pics

*img708.imageshack.us/img708/6513/cpuzpics.jpg

 
Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 26, 2010)

^ if in cpuz its showing as 667mz for ram than its ok, as your ram is ddr(double data rate-so double of 667 is 1336)


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 26, 2010)

@ Cosmos...
Even i am having trouble running My G.Skill at its rated specs....Coz i am also an amateur in OC'ing....

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------

This is the CPU-Z Screenshot...

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/CPUInfo.jpg


----------



## cosmos (Mar 26, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> @ Cosmos...
> Even i am having trouble running My G.Skill at its rated specs....Coz i am also an amateur in OC'ing....



Yup, this doesn't seem to be difficult, just it is little scary as there is a small risk running in the back of our mind that sumthing might go wrong. 
Actually I just wanted to overclock the ram nw bcoz 1066Ghz was too low for a 1600 capable thing!

I will overclock my Procy once i get a Good HSF. Also i need a 140mm fan for my cabinet and i just can't find that here in Bangalore or on ebay.




azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ if in cpuz its showing as 667mz for ram than its ok, as your ram is ddr(double data rate-so double of 667 is 1336)



Hope watvr i did sticks n der and no smoke or campfire starts  inside the Cabinet. 


Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 26, 2010)

^ buddy nothing will happen, achcha could you mention some good shops at bengaluru who sell at reasonable prices with original bill and genuine products, as there is a possibility of mine visiting there next month, so would like to pick some stuff from there.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmmm...Main place for getting stuff in Bangalore is S.P. Market, near the Town hall. 
Also in this area the shops which keep good and promising gaming stuff are:
1. *Golcha computers*(The guy here is rude but if you find him at a good timing then he might the lowest price. I got my stuff from him)
2. *Ankit Infotech *(U have 2 bargain a lot here, get price list from somewhere else first, then come back to this shop)
3. *Krrish Infotech*(run by Gujrati 's  )
4. *IT Gain* (Nice gaming stuff. Reasonable priced)

Go down the whole length of the road...If you are a techie, u will love it 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks, where is this SP road exactly, suppose I have to come from Bommasandra.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 27, 2010)

I dont know the exact route from Bommasandra as i stay in a complete different location 15k away 4m dat place. 
Best bet is that you ask directions for Town hall. In front of the town hall, there is a road which has two diversions after few metres. Take right on that. U will c a lot of traffic going on that road and also this road is a one way. Walk 20m on that road, then on your left you can spot a lot of computers shops in a lane.Thats the computer lane for SP Road.
If you are coming on bike then you can hardly find space for parking, you might have to go nearly to the end of the road to park n come back. Dat is my usual problem. N ya dont park on wrong side of the road or in a no parking zone because the police make a hefty amount of money by lifting the bikes here.

Hope that helped 
N ya if you are still having difficulties search in google maps "Sadar Patrappa Rd, Nagarathpet, Bengaluru, Karnataka"

Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

n ya try to stick with the shops i mentioned. U might find a few others who also sell items at a little lower price but if by chance anything goes wrong then these shops might make u sweat a lot just to get it checked.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 27, 2010)

^ ok thanks a lot.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 27, 2010)

cosmos said:


> Yup, this doesn't seem to be difficult, just it is little scary as there is a small risk running in the back of our mind that sumthing might go wrong.
> Actually I just wanted to overclock the ram nw bcoz 1066Ghz was too low for a 1600 capable thing!
> 
> I will overclock my Procy once i get a Good HSF. Also i need a 140mm fan for my cabinet and i just can't find that here in Bangalore or on ebay.
> ...



I am also waiting for my new Water Cooler... As and when i get that i'll start some serious OC'ing (With the help of u guys of course).....

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

Also, how much did u get your G.Skill sticks for ???


----------



## cosmos (Mar 28, 2010)

GSkill sticks were for 9.8K + 4% vat


Btw i posted my super high core temps on the page 32 of the "Overheating problems" thread. Hope anyone helps me out or else bye bye cpu...I will just pack it up and keep it till i get a decent cooler. 

@sid - let me know ur temps!

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 29, 2010)

Here are the temperature readings of my CPU --


*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/Tempreadings.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------

@ Cosmos

Are these the proper readings for my i7- 920 running on a stock cooler ??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 29, 2010)

^ they are very normal, is it in AC.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 30, 2010)

^^
No dude...No AC....


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2010)

^^
Those temperatures are dandy. How you cooling it..?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 30, 2010)

^^
With the Intel Stock Cooler.....

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

Hey asigh , did you buy your water cooler ??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> No dude...No AC....



then they are absolute best - did you check on load


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2010)

^^
That is what RealTEMP does. It loads is why Prime95(2x). he hits a maximum of 57..!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 2, 2010)

got some items today



M/B-        GIGABYTE – GA-X58A-UD7- 20800/-
CHASSIS-      Coolermaster      HAF 932 – 9500/-(not received - will get it on monday)
MEMORY      – DDR3 –6GB 1600 MZ-G Skill - 10500/-(is this ram ok compared to Corsair)
GPU -Sapphire      HD5850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE - Rs :16200/-
PSU – CM GX 750W – Rs - 6500/-( it is AFC and 85% efficiency- is it ok or should I had gone for Corsair-which was not available)
HDD –      1TB WD BLACK - Rs -5400/-(not received - will receive it on monday)
HDD - 1 TB Seagate - Rs - 4000/-
UPS – APC Smart UPS 1500VA - SUA1500I-Rs - 15200/-
Monitor      -24” Full HD- Benq -E2400HD -Rs - 13600/-
K/B - TVS Gold - Rs 1300/-
Mouse - Logitech - Rs - 350/-
Windows 7 HP Retail - 6100/-
Spike 2x8 way - Rs - 1300/-
 
CPU i7 930 not Available - will order from PrimeABGB--

comments are welcome..............


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> Are these the proper readings for my i7- 920 running on a stock cooler ??





Sid_gamer said:


> I am also waiting for my new Water Cooler... As and when i get that i'll start some serious OC'ing (With the help of u guys of course).


those are really good (lower temps) for ur i7=920.. congrats...  i hv these similar kinda temps (Even after 1 year of using my rig) so u goin gr8 (on temps).. 

note: i hv additional 140mm fans (2x140mm LEDs at the top, 1x120mm LED in front of my CM 690) apart from the 2 stock fans tat come originally installed with the cm690 itself.. 

wich water cooler are u planning  to buy...??? im also thinking abt buying one in 15-20 days...so plz keep me in the hunt too (in the discussion part i meant).. 



azaad_shri75 said:


> got some items today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi azaad, well.. the buy is gr8..

the RAM is good, dont worry...G Skill is a good brand too,so nothing to worry abt.. 

abt the PSU: well, if i were u, i wud hv definately gone for Corsair (or TAgan) with my eyes closed, so plz hv a look on tat Cooler Master PSU... 

and yes, ur cabby's choice is gr8, its a huge full tower cabby, so u will be having a lot of fun customising it with LED fans and tubes, it has ample room for housing the Water cooling kit for ur i7 too.. 
-----------

CHeers n e-peace,...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 3, 2010)

^ thank you, I tried for Corsair and was ready to order online, however seeing the specs of GX 750W - as it was also Active Power Correction one with 85% efficiency, so took the risk of buying it


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 3, 2010)

^^
Don't worry...Apart from the Extreme Series other PSU's from Cooler Master are good...Even I own the CM Silent Pro M600 and it is indeed very stable and efficient...

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

@ashu

Well i am a bit confused about the water cooler coz i had chosen the Corsair H50 Hydro before but i am now thinking of saving some cash and going for a much more better cooler like the Swiftech H20-220 Ultima XT...it's a great water cooler but what hits me is that it's too costly...So I need suggestions from you all at TDF about what should I go for .....

Cheers,
Sid_gamer


----------



## rahul941400 (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah even i've got CM GX series PSU.. its 80 PLUS.. dun wrry and yeah itz got high eficiency... though i am running mine without a UPS for now...untill am ready to buy the APC smart series UPS...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2010)

rahul941400 said:


> ...untill am ready to buy the APC smart series UPS...


hey buddy, u hv built up ur rig..?? pics..?? yup, a good choice on the UPS..phew... lol.. *(will add ur name in the core i7 list of rig holders (check 1st pg for confirmation)....also... hv i missed any of the fellow members/friends names to be added on the 1st page..?? if yes, plz post it here, will gladly add those to the new list... * 



Sid_gamer said:


> @ashu
> 
> Well i am a bit confused about the water cooler coz i had chosen the Corsair H50 Hydro before but i am now thinking of saving some cash and going for a much more better cooler like the Swiftech H20-220 Ultima XT...it's a great water cooler but what hits me is that it's too costly...So I need suggestions from you all at TDF about what should I go for .....
> 
> ...


aare yaar, u saying the absolute right thing, swiftech is gr8 but way too costly, but i think i will go for swiftech.. i mean i dunno if i shud smile or frown, but will go for tat costly baby doll, jus for my i7 (and these hot and humid summers..gosh...)..where in mumbai can i find those..?? any ideas..??? 
(if u also planning to buy it then maybe we can try to bargain as 2 or more ppl buying the same stuff, we can atleast try for a bargain..wat say..???) 

till wat time u planning to wait until u make a firm decision..?? (mine wud be by the last week of apr,) the faster i get the location the sooner i will burn my dearer pocket..  
---------------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2010)

Am trying to arrange a deal for Swiftech Ultima on TE. Are you guys interested. The more guys we can manage, easier for the GO to go through..? Let me know. *This* is the one I am interested in..?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2010)

^^

me me me (will PM u my number) in case u want it..  but im definately in for this one..  

is this the same swiftech as was displayed 4-5 pgs back..???? 

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

how sooner can u get the deal fixed asigh,..>??? (also, will this require any additional slot or compartment inside my CM 690)...??  coz i jus cant afford to hand anything OUTSIDE of my cm690 (Space constraints) ...  plz... be serious on this..lol.. as i really wanna go in for a water cooling kit... (btw, wat other types of cooling kits are available)..??? car coolants is it..??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 4, 2010)

^ my name is missing on the list, add it


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2010)

^^

thanx for the update.. will be done..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Core i7 (Intel's nehalem) Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> topgear: sorry yaar was not able to post the pics..  so my apologies...
> 
> ...



sorry do dig old post, I did not get spike in the packing,

and I already bought 2x8 way belkin spike guards, which have desi plug, now how do I use the ups output do we get any combination socket which goes into ups female inlet with desi female outlet- so that I could use desi plugged ones which i bought or do we get male only plugs suiting the ups female inlet so that I could cut off the desi plugs from my spike guards and fix them with the ones we need IEC -320 C14- is this plug  available separately and if yes how much?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 4, 2010)

@ ashu and asigh
Me too....I have also decided to buy the Swiftech, but it will be at the end of April or the start of May...Coz i need to save some cash for it.....
So when have u guys planned to buy it ???

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




ashu888ashu888 said:


> (also, will this require any additional slot or compartment inside my CM 690)...??  coz i jus cant afford to hang anything OUTSIDE of my cm690 (Space constraints) ...  plz... be serious on this..lol.. as i really wanna go in for a water cooling kit... (btw, wat other types of cooling kits are available)..??? car coolants is it..??



ashu bro u can install the radiator at the back of the case (i mean  outside) the place where we put a 120MM fan...Or else I guess u can also  install it inside the case at the Top of ur CM 690 the place which has 2x 120MM fan installing space...


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2010)

Guys, the deal is still in the starting stage. There are two dealers there, I have shown them interest, let us see if they can arrange it. We would need a collective/confirmed yes from minimal 10 guys (TE+TDF), they might manage it for us. Please do not take this as 100% from me, cause the dealers have to give the agreement. I will just guide you guys to the dealers, and you take care of it your selfs (EFT transfers/address details). Will of course keep you all updated.

Till then, you can look at this, they ship to India, but customs is your own deal. 
*www.sidewindercomputers.com/

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------

*Ashu:*
I do not think you can keep the components inside the CM690. Pump/reservior can be kept inside -- the radiator unit for sure not.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> sorry do dig old post, I did not get spike in the packing,
> 
> and I already bought 2x8 way belkin spike guards, which have desi plug, now how do I use the ups output do we get any combination socket which goes into ups female inlet with desi female outlet- so that I could use desi plugged ones which i bought or do we get male only plugs suiting the ups female inlet so that I could cut off the desi plugs from my spike guards and fix them with the ones we need IEC -320 C14- is this plug  available separately and if yes how much?


hi azaad,

well hv u bought the same APC SMART UPS (model SUA1500i) UPS..?? is it..??? 

well as i said here, this is wat i got from them:
 i purchased the UPS from APC directly, Along with the UPS, i got the following:

1.) 2 power cord cables (IEC320 C13 to IEC320 C14) i.e male lart at one end and female part at the other end. (so those 2 i used one for my LCD to the UPS and the other for my PSU to the UPS)

2.) one spike guard (especially made for us, indian users) which has a IEC320 C14 (i.e the male plug which will go into the back of the UPS and then in the 3 sockets of spike guard, i hv my Router, Speaker connected to it)

if u hv purchased the very same APC UPS, then u SHUD get the spike guard with it...if not then (if u are ur in mumbai then i hv the APC guy's number).. u can ask for it, 




Sid_gamer said:


> @ ashu and asigh
> Me too....I have also decided to buy the Swiftech, but it will be at the end of April or the start of May...Coz i need to save some cash for it.....
> So when have u guys planned to buy it ???
> 
> ...


hey sid, thanx yaar... weill i am planning to buy the swiftech as soon as possible...so im ON with it...i mean as soon as asigh tells me tat i can place the order (I mean the bulk order incl u guys too) then i will be ready.. 

ok, so as far as the extra connections go, how much space will that thing take outside the cabinet.>?? I mean wat are the dimensions of the part/parts tat will be mounted/placed outside the cabinet..??? 


asigh said:


> Guys, the deal is still in the starting stage. There are two dealers there, I have shown them interest, let us see if they can arrange it. We would need a collective/confirmed yes from minimal 10 guys (TE+TDF), they might manage it for us. Please do not take this as 100% from me, cause the dealers have to give the agreement. I will just guide you guys to the dealers, and you take care of it your selfs (EFT transfers/address details). Will of course keep you all updated.
> 
> Till then, you can look at this, they ship to India, but customs is your own deal.
> *www.sidewindercomputers.com/
> ...


thanx for the update buddy, well im interested for it...i mean to buy it ofcourse..lol... so plz keep me and sid updated.. u too buying tat baby right..?? ....

*ppl 110% sure and are interested to buy the Swifteck cooler for core i7: ashu888ashu888 , sid_gamer* *Total=2*

(plz who so ever is interested, plz add ur names at the end and update the count by +1)
---------------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ashu:*
The Swiftech Ultima would be mounted like this. (Scroll a bit down). The radiator has to go out.


----------



## ahito2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Frens can you suggest me i7 pro with mobo under 20000...?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 5, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> hi azaad,
> 
> well hv u bought the same APC SMART UPS (model SUA1500i) UPS..?? is it..???
> 
> ...



as I told earlier I purchased same UPS- however I did not get the spike guard and its not in the list also, where as other items were there, it even does not have cable to power in, are these C14 plugs available separately


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 5, 2010)

@asigh and ashu
Dude the Radiator if installed at the back of the case as shown in that picture will require 2 holes at the back of the case for the pipes to pass through...and my cabinet doesn't have those two holes at its back...What should i do now


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

1. Get two drilled.
2. Buy a new cabinet.

Only if the Swiftech deal goes through.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> *Ashu:*
> The Swiftech Ultima would be mounted like this. (Scroll a bit down). The radiator has to go out.


hey thanx dude, i think as per the specs, it can be easliy installed (the radiator) at the back of my CM 690) thanx again... really appreciate it.. 

hey buddy, hows the progress of the swiftech's..?? on TE..??  plz try ur best to get the deal thru... 




ahito2 said:


> Frens can you suggest me i7 pro with mobo under 20000...?


well jus the mobo+proc..??? i dont think its possible, i think u will hv to extend ur budget to 22-23K for a mobo+proc combo.. 




azaad_shri75 said:


> as I told earlier I purchased same UPS- however I did not get the spike guard and its not in the list also, where as other items were there, it even does not have cable to power in, are these C14 plugs available separately


u mean u wanna hv the male (IEC320 C13) and female part (IEC320 C14) wich will connect the PSU outlet to the UPS back inlet..??? yup, those power cords (with male and female part at opposite ends) is easily available in the market for 50-60 rupees.. 




Sid_gamer said:


> @asigh and ashu
> Dude the Radiator if installed at the back of the case as shown in that picture will require 2 holes at the back of the case for the pipes to pass through...and my cabinet doesn't have those two holes at its back...What should i do now


well, as i can see from the pics (the link tat asigh) has given above, the position of the pipes is awkward, so i will hv to drill out those 2 holes.. there's no other way... 
-----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## asingh (Apr 6, 2010)

^^
Have pm'ed 2 dealers. Let us see what happens. Will update you. Also since you have a CM690, the radiator can be inverted too. So the two holes should be manageable.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2010)

^^

thanx asigh... yup i got ur point abt fixing the radiator..  will wait for the good news abt the deal..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 7, 2010)

got cabby and hdd yesterday, and today received i7 930 from primeabgb,
waiting for m/b- as the vendor asked for it adjust with urgent order and in lieu of it he would giving it on thursday from new stock, mostly on saturday the rig should be up


----------



## asingh (Apr 7, 2010)

^^
You better put pictures, and a detailed work log in the "new purchase" thread. Else I ain't ever giving you advice --- ever again..!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 8, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> You better put pictures, and a detailed work log in the "new purchase" thread. Else I ain't ever giving you advice --- ever again..!



what advice - I was telling of the present status- as only m/b was left to receive, so that the rig could be set up, never asked for advice, and whenever needed , I would definitely count on you


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 8, 2010)

^^
Yeah dude..Do post about your whole build with it's pics ....

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

After you assemble it of course...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 8, 2010)

yep would do that


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 8, 2010)

^^ congrats on ur mini purchase..  azaad.. do post the pics here (and also where asigh told u...)..  it wud be simpler tat ways, and my advice are always there to help anyone and everyone..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah once I receive my m/b - mostly today evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 10, 2010)

*to all please note*: New pics of my *Core i7 based Rig (including LED lighting and cable mgmt)* 

also 

pics of my *laptop SONY VAIO E-series are in my post#1 and #3 on page-1* (because of the Forum's limitation to allow only 15 images per post)

and...

pics of my ext. hdd, *SEAGATE BlackArmor WS 110  1TB* are also on page-1 in post#3
-----------


Comments are welcome.. 

-----------


Cheers n e-peace....


AShu....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 10, 2010)

damn it I did not receive the m/b even today, sunday wasted,mostly monday evening I may get it.


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

I am going to upgrade my storage space in the summer. What looks like a better option?

1.5TB WD Green Internal or 1TB External drive with eSATA and USB? Of course the latter will be costlier, but it can be carried around and I don't need to power it on all the time.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 11, 2010)

^^

1TB and above Ext hdds need a power adapter for powering it up... buddy.. 

well, the choice is urs, if u happen to be like me (Who wants his games,movies,music and other docs on the move (as i carry a lappy) then u can definately go for a eSATA (USB 2.0 shud be ur min requirement, but it sucks..lol..) based Ext HDDs (I hv posted pics on my ext. HDD on the 1st pg (post#3)...

also, since i wanted a back up solution (and didnt want tat it whu be fitted permanently in my cabinet, but jus a carry along piece of device, i opted for a eSATA based Ext HDD..its like having a bigger pen drive on the move..lol..

my Seagate BlackARmor WS110 (1 TB) ext hdd costed me Rs.6900/- (purchased on march 10th, 2010) with bill and warranty slips.. 

if i were u, i wud say, go for a Ext HDD (if price was not an issue) as u can keep it as a back up drive and can connect to ur PC and/or lappy or any other device wenever u feel the need for it.. 

also,, u wud NOT want to worry abt HDD enclosures (Wich u need it badly wen u wanna carry ur int hdd) around.. 
-----------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

I know it needs an external power connector.  I have my friend's WD 1TB My Book Essential (USB, no eSATA) with me now.

Only disadvantage of the External drives is that there is only 3 year warranty. Internal WD's have a 5 year warranty while Internal Seagate's have 3 years.

If I buy it will either be WD Internal or eSATA external (whichever as both have 3 year warranty).


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 12, 2010)

^^

yup, buy the one wich suits u..  all the best for ur puchase...keep us updated here..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 13, 2010)

why the ram is shown as 10700-1333mz, where as I installed pc12800-1600mz, its shown in cpuz, on the sticks its printed 12800


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 13, 2010)

View attachment 3277

View attachment 3278

View attachment 3279


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 13, 2010)

View attachment 3280

View attachment 3281

and remaining pics after final set up on the table.


----------



## asingh (Apr 13, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> why the ram is shown as 10700-1333mz, where as I installed pc12800-1600mz, its shown in cpuz, on the sticks its printed 12800



About time. Which cabinet is that..? Also which RAM you are using. Post a screen shot of CPU-Z, memory+SPD.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 13, 2010)

thnx to reply me.
i wana buy i5 machine & HD display . 
i want to play gta4 like games at high settings. 
u plz give me the con-fig.with 19"/20" HD monitor. suggest me the best mid-range gpu. My total budget is 40k.

 is 19" monitor is enough or should i go for 20". 

i hv choosen nvidia 9800gt.
second question i wana ask is 
"is there any i5 laptop exists which can play hight end games with decent battery life "

plz rely bro im so confused...:C_disgusted:


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 13, 2010)

relating to the laptop querry: well, there are many core i5 based laptops around, from SONY VAIO (E series), DELL, HP, Acer etc...

but the thing with core i5 based laptops is tat u DO NOT get a good graphics (GPU) card with it... 

so the equation is this way:
---> Core i5 processor+average gpu (good proc but average gpu)
---> Core i3 processor+better gpu (a less powerful proc as compared to i5 but a really good gpu)

i hv a core i3-330M based SONY Vaio E series lappy for 50K, with ATi Mobility Radeon 5650 (1GB), 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD and a fullHD resolution (1920X1080).. 

and i play crysis (Mass effect 1,2(med-high setting), Command n Conquer 3(ultra high),4(high), fifa 2010(ultra high) etc) on med settings easily, so i guess gta series shud run gr8 on it... 

always remember, no matter how powerful a lappy is...its battery life is short (abt 60-120 mins wen on full CHarge) wen playing games... 

so its ur call,  if u want portability, u can go in for lappy, else a desktop... 
------------

u can check out my lappy pics and also my rig pics on the 1st page, to get an idea abt how my new lappy is.. 
----------

Cheers n e-peace....

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

======================


@ asigh: thats a HAF 932 cabinet (if im not mistaken).. 

@ azaad: good cabling as of now (since u hv a full tower chassis).. 
will wait for the rest of the pics...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 13, 2010)

asigh said:


> About time. Which cabinet is that..? Also which RAM you are using. Post a screen shot of CPU-Z, memory+SPD.



yes the cabby is haf 932,ram is G Skill 1600mz 2gbx3 kit.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 19, 2010)

i wana buy i5 machine &  HD display . 
i want to play gta4 like games at high settings. 
u plz give me the con-fig.with 19"/20" HD monitor. suggest me the best  mid-range gpu. My total budget is 40k.

 is 19" monitor is enough or should i go for 20".


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 19, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> i wana buy i5 machine &  HD display .
> i want to play gta4 like games at high settings.
> u plz give me the con-fig.with 19"/20" HD monitor. suggest me the best  mid-range gpu. My total budget is 40k.
> 
> is 19" monitor is enough or should i go for 20".



you should go for 22" models as most of them available for around 8k and the best mid range gpu would be hd5770 around 9-10k.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 19, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> View attachment 3280
> 
> View attachment 3281
> 
> and remaining pics after final set up on the table.


 

Tell me one thing that  GX 750 is the Cooler Master PSU? & the fan of it is taking hot air from cabby or putting cold air to it?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 19, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> Tell me one thing that  GX 750 is the Cooler Master PSU? & the fan of it is taking hot air from cabby or putting cold air to it?



yep its CM GX 750W psu,

no its not sucking air from cabby, it sucks air from bottom of cabby and throws out, you did not see it in pic? it fixed at bottom.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 19, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> yep its CM GX 750W psu,
> 
> no its not sucking air from cabby, it sucks air from bottom of cabby and throws out, you did not see it in pic? it fixed at bottom.


 

My cabinet is CM 310 Elite and my PSU is CM 500 w which is mounted atop. So the fan of it is directed towards cpu fan . On the rear of the cabby there is 120 mm stock CM fan which is on the left of CPU. So what actually i want to know is that :  is the PSU fan giving hot air on CPU OR  it is drawing the hot air from cpu and throws out through the mesh?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 20, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> My cabinet is CM 310 Elite and my PSU is CM 500 w which is mounted atop. So the fan of it is directed towards cpu fan . On the rear of the cabby there is 120 mm stock CM fan which is on the left of CPU. So what actually i want to know is that :  is the PSU fan giving hot air on CPU OR  it is drawing the hot air from cpu and throws out through the mesh?


I've never seen a psu that sucks air in, all the models throw air out from cabinet, if mounted on the top, and if mounted at bottom then it has nothing to do with the air inside the tower, as it sucks air from outside and throws outside, passing through smps, hope this clears your doubt.


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2010)

^^
The PSU sucks air from the bottom of the unit. If the unit per say, was mounted on the top of the cabinet, would not the intake channel of 'fresh' air to the PSU innards be the air available in the cabinet..? My Corsair unit has a fan at the bottom of the unit. So it pulls in from below. Yes subsequently the air will be pushed out from the exhaust channel, but the cooling air is coming from within the cabinet. Upper mounted PSU bays, are basically bad design.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 20, 2010)

*i5 gamming ring @ 40-45k*

am a rockstar gamer. plz give me the complete configuration of i5 + price
suggest me both nvidia and ati 1gb gpus.
ur suggestions are valuable to me....
am waiting dudes...


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2010)

^^
What is a rockstar gamer...? You only play games made by Rockstar..?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2010)

^
I suppose he means he's a hardcore gamer.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 20, 2010)

^ I think asigh was pulling his leg.........


----------



## dilipc (Apr 20, 2010)

*can any one suggest me a intel ix rig for my friend.

he plays game, watches movies and do programming skills.

budget - 20k
already has HDD,lcd monitor, KB and mouse,UPS.DVD drive
*


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 23, 2010)

hye amitash

give me the intel i5 pc config. + price.
i want to play gta4 and mafia 2 like games with hight settings.
my budget is 45k.


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2010)

Had a discussion with a dealer. The minimal price for an imported Swiftech XT Ultima water cooling kit is 15K. I am not interested, since it is too high. Let me know, if any ones wants one, can coordinate.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 24, 2010)

^^
Yes it's too high...even i m not interested.....
I think I will buy the Corsair Hydro H50....
What say ??


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2010)

^^
Get a best twin tower HSF, and put some high speed fans on it. Scythe or Noctua, will be better and cheaper. Not too impressed by the H50.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 24, 2010)

^^
If Scythe then which model..???


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2010)

1. Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm (DFS123812H-3000 3000rpm version)
2. Scythe S-FLEX 120mm (S-FLEX SFF21G 1,900 rpm)

The first one is a monster and really loud. Would need a fan controller with it.

Also:
What you think of the CoolerMaster Aquagate MAX. It is a full fledged water cooling system. *Here* is the review link, and *here* is the official CM link. Lynx is showing it at ~13K. Only downside (I feel), if the motherboard is non - ESA (nforce) we loose the automatic control, and might be a problem tilting the chassis once the reservoir is installed ina  5 1/2" bay.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 25, 2010)

more pics...............


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 25, 2010)

the last set.............


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 25, 2010)

asigh said:


> 1. Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm (DFS123812H-3000 3000rpm version)
> 2. Scythe S-FLEX 120mm (S-FLEX SFF21G 1,900 rpm)
> 
> The first one is a monster and really loud. Would need a fan controller with it.
> ...



I've read a couple of reviews of the Aquagate max before and though they were good, but still the CM Aquagate Max was never a success...
Espescially about the tilting of the chassis which is the downside of this cooler and the ESA certified mobo requirement is very sparse so basically if anyone is investing say 13k~14k in a liquid cooler should better increase the budget a bit and go for Swiftech or Danger Den kits coz they are great on performance and reliability....

which HSF or liquid cooler are u planning to pick...????

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

And i'm not saying that the CM Aquagate Max is bad by any means but it's too costly for the performance it gives....
What do u think about it..??


----------



## asingh (Apr 25, 2010)

^^
CM Aquagate production has stopped.  Just read about it today. I think I will remain with my Hyper 212, and put in two hyper Scythe 3000RPM fans. I need to worry about the sound, cause I have a fan controller. 

*Azad:*
You planning to keep the chassis at ground level. It will pull in dust big time. Nice pictures.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 25, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> CM Aquagate production has stopped.  Just read about it today. I think I will remain with my Hyper 212, and put in two hyper Scythe 3000RPM fans. I need to worry about the sound, cause I have a fan controller.
> 
> *Azad:*
> You planning to keep the chassis at ground level. It will pull in dust big time. Nice pictures.



its on a wooden plank, am planning for stand like thing for it.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 26, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> CM Aquagate production has stopped.  Just read about it today. I think I will remain with my Hyper 212, and put in two hyper Scythe 3000RPM fans. I need to worry about the sound, cause I have a fan controller.
> 
> *Azad:*
> You planning to keep the chassis at ground level. It will pull in dust big time. Nice pictures.



Aren't u upgrading ur CPU ???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> Aren't u upgrading ur CPU ???



if you are asking me then its done,


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 26, 2010)

no  no i like to play games made by rockstar. u give me the config plz.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 26, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> if you are asking me then its done,



No dude , I was asking asigh....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> No dude , I was asking asigh....



yes I got it little late- as I remembered asigh was talking of cpu change - damn memory problems - both of computer and brain


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> No dude , I was asking asigh....





azaad_shri75 said:


> yes I got it little late- as I remembered asigh was talking of cpu change - damn memory problems - both of computer and brain



The last and best thing I can get is a Q95xx. And a brand new one is available for 14K. No ways will I do that. Trying to get a good deal on TE for a second hand on. 7-8K range. Hoping. Got to wait. Else I cannot upgrade, unless socket change, which is pointless as of now --- for me.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 26, 2010)

^^
I agree...
There is actually no point in wasting money by upgrading to a new proccy unless u r going for a complete overhaul....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 28, 2010)

what is better- to control gpu fan speed manually or live it to the default ati s/w


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2010)

Depends what deltas you are getting for temperature. Monitor the graphs using Rivatuner. I keep both my fans manually on 85% when I game. Both accelerators sound like hair driers, but I got my head phones on...!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 29, 2010)

hi guys, am i joining in late..??? 

hey azaad, nice pics of ur rig... so are u up and running with it..?? in full flow..??

to all: Guys wat u all planning for the cooling stuff for ur core i7's..???? i knw most of us are on air coolers (With probably, our A/Cs working in full blast) hehe.. 

@  asigh: buddy, wats the news on those Swiftech's from TE..???


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2010)

^^
I posted a couple threads prior. It will be 13K, shipped. Not less than that.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 29, 2010)

so how many are interested in those then..??? 

also, will installation be easy (if we go thru the  manual provided with the equipment)..??

u planning to buy this..??? i think i can go for this... but not really sure ... lol.. (looking to see if any other ppl or atleast u plannign to buy it) so tat i can hv sum1 to clear my doubts during the installation...


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2010)

^^
Sorry it is 15K. I misquoted. Sorry. Which is too much for my LGA775.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 29, 2010)

ok. so u out of the deal i guess... anyone else still active for the deal..??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 29, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> hi guys, am i joining in late..???
> 
> hey azaad, nice pics of ur rig... so are u up and running with it..?? in full flow..??
> 
> ...




yep, its coming up slowly.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 29, 2010)

@ashu

Bro even i'm out of the deal of buying the Swiftech now, it's pricetag itches me ....
I'll go for a good low cost high performing air or water cooler for the time being until i can reach for the Swiftech...


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2010)

^^
Just got a Q9550 for 8.1K. From a deal at TE. One year old CPU  (purchased in May 2009) not OC'ed. Waiting for two Scythe 3000 RPM Kaze  fans, then will dismantle the system...!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 29, 2010)

ok thats great,


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 30, 2010)

suggest
 cabby + psu form zebronics /intex (as others are not avialable in punjab) for inel i5 machine.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> @ashu
> 
> Bro even i'm out of the deal of buying the Swiftech now, it's pricetag itches me ....
> I'll go for a good low cost high performing air or water cooler for the time being until i can reach for the Swiftech...



hmm.. yaa i agree.. 

will see to it if i can afford it or no... 

@ asigh: hey buddy, suppose i wanna buy it then how can i go abt making the purchase and from where will this product be shipped...??? (outta india) and without any defects.. ??


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Just got a Q9550 for 8.1K. From a deal at TE. One year old CPU  (purchased in May 2009) not OC'ed. Waiting for two Scythe 3000 RPM Kaze  fans, then will dismantle the system...!



Great buy bro...

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

BTW does anyone here know from where i can buy red CCFL for my cabinet modding ???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 30, 2010)

^is your ram set up over? I mean did you clock it to 1600fsb?


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 1, 2010)

Nope I am not able to change the fsb:dram ratio...Can't get the place in the bios where i can change...Do u know where can i change that..???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 1, 2010)

in bios there would spd multiplier - check for it where ever it is located as per your bios features - and change the value from 8 to 12, thats it and keep clock settings as 9-9-9-24 at 1.5V.


----------



## asingh (May 1, 2010)

Read this.

It is too specific and wide a topic, so will not explain more here. DRAM frequency will let you change setting. Mx x BCLK will give the memory speed. Play with that.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 1, 2010)

^ where is spd multiplier there in bios, I think its confusing Sid also....


----------



## asingh (May 1, 2010)

^^
If he reads the link I put up, he should see the light of day.


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 2, 2010)

I think the RAM is running at its intended speed
Take a look-


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 2, 2010)

Thanks alot to azaad and asigh...You both really helped me alot...
@ asigh - The link u gave to me was great, it really showed the way of changing the DRAM Frequency...
Keep up the good work guys...

Cheers,
Sid_gamer


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 2, 2010)

^ so you finally made it run on 1600fsb


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 2, 2010)

^^
Yeah thanks to you and asigh it is running at 1600fsb...
asigh is really good at giving helpful links
BTW i have one question ....Why does it show in my system properties that i have 6.00 Gb RAM but 4.00 Gb is usable ????
Take a look here-


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 2, 2010)

^ no idea bro, that too to you have 64 bit os, for me it shows 6gb full usable.


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 2, 2010)

^^
Yeah i have a 64-bit OS...But i'm not able to figure out why it shows only 4.00 Gb usable out of the total 6.00Gb installed....
Let's see if anyone else knows about it !!!


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2010)

And mine is showing this..when I have 4 GB ram...! WHAT THE HECK............! Must be some bug within Windows. Will research, and get back to you. *Sid_gamer*, you ram is running fine. Did you run stability tests..?

Shoot...
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/2894/capturewei.png


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 3, 2010)

^^
I hope it's a bug with Windows, and yeah i will run the stability test today...
Which software should i use for memory testing ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 3, 2010)

guys guys...plz help me out here... 

one of my friend is coming from the U.S in the last week of may back to mumbai, so 

1.) shud i get the Apple iPhone 3G or 3GS (not 4g, no way) or Google's NExus One (i am more inclined towards nexus one,as its android based and has many free apps online as compared to paid or limited apps of the Iphone)...IS there any vast difference b/w the price of 3G/3gs iphone and nexus one.>?? 

also, i guess there shud NOT be any compatibility issues if i use the Nexus one here in Mumbai with my airtel sim (or any sim for tat matter) right..?? 

2.) i hv also asked him to tell me the price of swiftech water cooler for my core i7, hopefully i can get a god price..

so plz tell me abt the fones as of now.. any ideas coz i hv never used any such fones in my life (jus my Nokia 5200)..so any tip, suggestion wud be gr8ly helpful... 
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 3, 2010)

*original intel mobo VS third party*

hi guys . tell me one thing that confused me so many times...:C_insane:

1.what is difference b/w original intel mobos and third party ones (gigabyte,   asus, msi, asrock etc). i need a solid answer buddies...:C_rabbit:

2.I am going to build i5 machine . should i go for original intel mobo or third party.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 5, 2010)

^^

1.) there is difference in the make, robustness and cost. many ppl (incl. me) prefer 3rd party built motherboards, the best brands to go in for are Evga, Asus (for extreme OverClocking) and highest stability, other gr8 brands wud be gigabyte, MSi etc..

2.) if u wana hv extra features like serious OCing, then go in for 3rd partyboards...

-----------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## joyarun (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

Can somebody tell me whether i3 processor is a symmetric 
multiprocessing(smp) capable processor. could find out that i5 and i7 are.

thanks,


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2010)

^^
What you actually mean. Sorry could not understand.


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 10, 2010)

^^
I guess he means to ask that; does the Core i3 processor support parallel processing capabilities in the form of multiple thread utilisation for completing a task like the i7 processors.....


----------



## asingh (May 10, 2010)

^^
It supports 4 threads. Not as good as the i7 where HT results in 8 threads.

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> I hope it's a bug with Windows, and yeah i will run the stability test today...
> Which software should i use for memory testing ???



Sorry for the late reply. This wrong memory display, seems to be an OC issue. Will try to tweak some OC settings.

To test memory stability, run LinX.


----------



## joyarun (May 12, 2010)

thanks for the reply. 
wikipedia lists i5 and i7 as smp processors where all the processors will share the same main memory, where i3 was not there in the list. So want to ensure whether i3 also does share it's main memory with all the processors, irrespective of the threads available.


----------



## cooldude (May 13, 2010)

guys my i7 920 is constantly running at 2.79GHz from 5th day of purchase even if no process is running and CPU utilization is 1%
is this some thing to do with windows or what

WHY?????????????
This the cpu-z Validator output
Intel Core i7 920
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Build 7600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 8 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1, 4.2), EM64T, VT-x
CPUID : 6.A.5 / Extended : 6.1A
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 4 x 256 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 8192 KB
Core : Bloomfield (45 nm) / Stepping : D0
<red>Freq : 2800.16 MHz (133.34 * 21)</red>
MB Brand : Intel
MB Model : WX58BP
NB : Intel X58 rev 12
SB : Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev 00
GPU Type : Radeon HD 5670
GPU Clocks : Core 157 MHz / RAM 300 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 4096 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 533.4 MHz (2:8) @ 7-7-7-19
Slot 1 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Kingston
Slot 2 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Kingston


*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1183624.png


----------



## d3basish (May 20, 2010)

Hi cool kids, help this oldie with a new Core i7 based system.

*Things i have zeroed on:*

Processor - i7 920/930

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5

RAM - 2GB x 3 Corsair VS 1333MHz [coz the proc is triple channel, am i right here?]

Cabinet - iBall Work Horse [because of the top handle and space below it]

Western Digital 1TB Green HDD [hope this is good, seems to have better Cache memory of 64MB than most othes, IF that matters]

*Please guide me on:*

Graphics card - I never play games. But i will get a 24" full HD monitor to watch 1080p movies, so anything that will fit without being costly from nvidia [coz some nvidias are supported on Ubuntu with any luck]. 2/3.5k is my aim here.

PSU - Will iBall Sprinter 600W OR iBall Black Stallion 600W(with APFC) be good or i need anything from Coolermaster? Nothing too cheap or costly, just needs to do the job done fine.

*Forget about :*

Monitor,
UPS,
Inputs,
Audio outs 

And also tell me if i am getting something wrong here. Thanks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 3, 2010)

^^

sorry for the really late reply (was not active here) 

well..

my suggestions wud be this:

1.) Cabinet: go in for Cooler Master CM 690, will cost u Rs.4.2K

2.) GPU (Graphics card): Go in for a ATi Radeon based card here, sum1 will suggest u4sure, as im a nVIDIA fan so dnt knw much abt ATi cards (yes, they are cheaper than nVIDIA), and yes u need to increase ur budget here from 2.5K as u will be getting a 24" Monitor, so better invest in a good/decent gpu, so budget needs to be increased..

3.) PSU: Go in for a 550W Corsair PSU and plz no iBALL here, its nothing in front of Corsair (Or Tagan, for tat matter)
----------------

Cheers n e-peace....

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

=====================
=====================

btw, guys planning to buy Xperia X10 (in 1-2 days), any thoughts on that...??? 
======================


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 5, 2010)

hey guys one of my friend wana buy intel i7 930.
he has choosen:

HD ATI 5770 1gb
4gb 1333Mhz ram corsair
500 *2 gb hdd WD

u plz suggest the midrange Motherboard for intel i7 930. (he dont wana OC it). But motherboard must have a usb 3.0 support. @ 10k max budget.

also suggest 22" full HD monitor from Dell or acer or samsung only. he also wana make it a TV? what is should do.

and 
PSU + Cabby + 4.1 speakers .

plz reply with config + prices.
any kind of suggestions. critisisum welcomed. 

thnx in advance.


----------



## spacescreamer (Jul 12, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> plz suggest the midrange Motherboard for intel i7 930. (he dont wana OC it). But motherboard must have a usb 3.0 support. @ 10k max budget.
> 
> thnx in advance.



GA-H57M-USB3
8.5k


----------



## mac555 (Jul 12, 2010)

cheapest bord for i7 930 is msi x58 proe for 10500 and it does not have usb3 support but you can buy an add on card for Rs2000...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 30, 2010)

guys i have three queries:

1. Is it possible to play latest games on 22" lcd with HD Settings

on intel i5-750/760 + hd 5770 1gb + 4gb ram ddr3 ?

2. what is the cheap mobo for intel i7-920 (cheap in price only). if OC is not required.

3. Is samsung PX2370 LED TV+ Monitor is good to buy? List its rivals also.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2010)

1. With hd 5770 , you will be fine with games on you screen upto 1680x1050 resolution. Though if you want to go for 1920x1600 res then HD 5830 is must, further 256 bit mem will help in AA. Its the resolution which matters not the screen size.

2. Cheapest one is the one suggested by mac555 i.e. msi x58 pro-e. Because the i7 930 requires 1366 socket. And there is no USB 3 in this motherboard. This processor is a good candidate for overclocking.
But if you really want a core i7 and a mobo with USB 3 (plus SATA 6gbps too) then choose core i7 860 (socket 1156) and MSI p55 GD-85 (11k) which has USB 3 and SATA 6gbps. Total Win !!!

3. no comment as I have no idea.

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
one more thing socket 1366 is more future proof for high end customers


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 2, 2010)

@ a2mn2002:

if USB 3.0 based mobos are costing a bomb for u atm, then go for MSI pro e


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

There is one MSI mobo for 1366 with USB 3 and SATA 6gbps. I got a quotation of around 12k for it.
Btw go for Inter i7 9xx series and socket 1366. Best in terms of future proofing and also overclocking. Plus u get triple channel advantage 

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 3, 2010)

ichi said:


> 1. With hd 5770 , you will be fine with games on you screen upto 1680x1050 resolution. Though if you want to go for 1920x1600 res then HD 5830 is must, further 256 bit mem will help in AA. Its the resolution which matters not the screen size.
> 
> 2. Cheapest one is the one suggested by mac555 i.e. msi x58 pro-e. Because the i7 930 requires 1366 socket. And there is no USB 3 in this motherboard. This processor is a good candidate for overclocking.
> But if you really want a core i7 and a mobo with USB 3 (plus SATA 6gbps too) then choose core i7 860 (socket 1156) and MSI p55 GD-85 (11k) which has USB 3 and SATA 6gbps. Total Win !!!
> ...



thx buddy 4 reply.
Can u Assemble i7 920 /930 machine under 45-50k without lcd,ups,kybrd mouse.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2010)

^^
Here goes, i am too building a gaming pc

Intel core i7 930 2.8GHz....................~14k
MSI x58 GD-65 USB 3 Sata 6gbps....................~12k
G.Skill 1600MHz CL7 6Gb kit........................~12k
PSU Corsair VX450/VX550.................3.7k/4.7k

For gfx card go for the 5770
Or extend ur budget and get one suggested below to match up with corei7

GTX 460 768MB ..........12k

Personally i'd go for 1GB version (costs ~15k) and further expand it to SLI. Choose EVGA (i m not too optimistic abt its release in India),Gigabyte (good cooler, silent) or MSI cyclone (awesomely designed cooler, silent)


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 4, 2010)

guys give me samsung px2370 reviews plz. It is tv + led monitor.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 18, 2010)

^^

its better to go in for a LCD fullHD monitor as it has matte screen as compared to the glossy screen of tv+LED combo..


----------



## vizkid2005 (Aug 22, 2010)

*New rig 4 IT engineering Student ....*

Hello everyone !!!
I`m new to this forum ... 
I need your valuable advice ... 

I am planning to build a new rig from scratch...
I am a First Year IT Eng. Studnt ... 

I require the machine for *programming* , a little 3ds max, *GAMING*, internet surfing ... 

I want an i7 930 . I want the machine to be *future proof* .... 

I may not be doing OC in the near future ... 

Please suggest me an appropriate configuration ... 
( I have monitor, mouse, keyboard .. I just want the machine`s config)

*USB 3.0 and SATA 6 Gb/s* can be a part of the config ... 

I prefer asus mobo ... 
I`m a bit skeptical bout MSI and Gigabyte ... 

Please help me ... 
Thank You in advance ...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ it all depends on your budget.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 23, 2010)

budget needed plz...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Aug 23, 2010)

may be 35k - 40 k ... may reduce later .. 
It all depends on my dad ... 

But I want asus mobo ... 
dont forget SLI/Crossfire ... 

what would be better AMD Phenom X6 1055T or i7 (930/920) ???

I went to lamington road today ... 

There i7 was like 15k ... 

There was no stock also ... 
they said the new stock will come by end of this week ... 
Will the prices be different ?? 
Will it reduce ???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 24, 2010)

thats a very low budget for i7 9 series setup.


----------



## pegasus (Aug 24, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> hey guys one of my friend wana buy intel i7 930.
> ...
> u plz suggest the midrange Motherboard for intel i7 930. (he dont wana  OC it). But motherboard must have a usb 3.0 support. @ 10k max budget.





spacescreamer said:


> GA-H57M-USB3
> 8.5k


spacescreamer sir- Are you sure that motherboard supports an i7 930?


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2010)

^^
It will not. It supports the 1156 package. You can take the:

i7 860
i7 860s
i7 870
i7 870s
i7 875K

From the i7 architecture.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Aug 24, 2010)

Plz help me guys ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 25, 2010)

^^

u need to pull up ur budget dude for a i7 based config..


----------



## vizkid2005 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok ... 
4get the budget ... 
Just provide me with a good configuration for my above mentioned needs ..

wat will be better amd phenom II x6 1055t or intel i7 (930/920) ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 26, 2010)

^^

ok, here u go 

Processor: Intel Core i7-930

*1.) Motherboard: *
Asus P6T ----> Rs. 15.6
Asus P6T ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics & Computer Online Superstore In India

*2.) Processor* 
Intel Core i7-930 ---> Rs. 14.3K
TheITWares -Intel Core i7-930 Bloomfield 2.8GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor - TheITWares

*3.) RAM*
Corsair TR3X6G 1333 Mhz 6GB RAM Kit ---> Rs. 7.9K
/index.php?productID=5895

*4.) Cabinet*
CoolerMaster CM 690 ---> Rs. 4.2K

*5.) SMPS (power Supply)*
a.) Corsair ---> Corsair ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics & Computer Online Superstore In India
here's a wide range, so if u goin for a single GPU, a 450-500W PSU is good enough, for dual or triple GPU, get a minimum of 750W PSU

b.) Tagan ---> Tagan ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics & Computer Online Superstore In India


*6.) GPU*
Palit GTX 460 ---> Rs. 13.3K
Palit GF GTX460 Sonic 1GB DDR-5 ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics & Computer Online Superstore In India


*7.) HDD*
Western Digital -----> Rs. 3.4K
Western Digital 1TB SATA 3.5" Hard Drive - Green 64MB Cache ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics & Computer Online Superstore In India


*8.) LCD*
Samsung SyncMaster 2233 SW (FullHD reso of 1920 x 1080) 21.5" ----> Rs. 8.5K

-------------------

THis is a rough configuration (not including all the components)... 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2010)

Say NO to Palit, go for MSI Cyclone


----------



## pegasus (Aug 26, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> hey guys one of my friend wana buy intel i7 930.
> ...
> u plz suggest the midrange Motherboard for intel i7 930. (he dont wana OC it). But motherboard must have a usb 3.0 support. @ 10k max budget.





spacescreamer said:


> GA-H57M-USB3
> 8.5k





pegasus said:


> spacescreamer sir- Are you sure that motherboard supports an i7 930?





asigh said:


> ^^
> It will not. It supports the 1156 package. You can take the:
> 
> i7 860
> ...


Thank you asigh sir.
I hope people are more careful while posting suggestions.
Just can't imagine the tragedy of someone buying the CPU and mobo on the basis of some wrong suggestions and realising socket 1366 processor won't fit socket 1156 motherboard.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanx ashu888ashu888 ... 

Thanks Alot ... 

Further suggestions will also b helpful  ...


----------



## alex888 (Aug 26, 2010)

i knw it feels really proud to be a i7 owner  so tats the main reason i created this thread


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 27, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> Thanx ashu888ashu888 ...
> 
> Thanks Alot ...
> 
> Further suggestions will also b helpful  ...


not a problem dude, infact there are many more users and my friends out here who will help u to the best of their capabilities, but 1st u jus hv to decide ur budget... 



alex888 said:


> i knw it feels really proud to be a i7 owner  so tats the main reason i created this thread


 ...???


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 28, 2010)

Have a look at this Sandy bridge preview

Especially  this and this 

And,also this


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 29, 2010)

^^

thanx, tat was helpful info. will add tat to the 1st page of this thread... (with credits given to u ofcourse)


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, have a look at this  sandy bridge info too....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2010)

^^

those are some really good info, thanx, really appreciate it..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 9, 2010)

guys, any recommendation for a 2TB External HDD (preferably) one with eSATA port (USB 2.0 NOT wanting to hv)


----------



## robindiv_76 (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's a good news for those who are in the market for a new gaming lappy.Sony will be launching their new models under E series on 15th of sept.If u want to see how the models look like,here's a glimpse

  E Series : VAIO Notebook & Computer : Sony Middle East & Africa

Geez look at the back up time,1.5 hrs,thats darn bad.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 9, 2010)

vaio only for kareena droolers imo....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 9, 2010)

robindiv_76 said:


> Here's a good news for those who are in the market for a new gaming lappy.Sony will be launching their new models under E series on 15th of sept.If u want to see how the models look like,here's a glimpse
> 
> E Series : VAIO Notebook & Computer : Sony Middle East & Africa
> 
> Geez look at the back up time,1.5 hrs,thats darn bad.



is the date confirmed..???  Source..??? btw, thanx for the site info... (its M.E and Africa) though.. 



rajan1311 said:


> vaio only for kareena droolers imo....


hey come on.. .!!  tats not true... its the best value for money among so many others like HP, Dell...


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry mate, but they seem more expensive when compared to others , but have not seen them recently, maybe I should


----------



## robindiv_76 (Sep 9, 2010)

hey ashu how much battery backup does ur eb16 give?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 10, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> sorry mate, but they seem more expensive when compared to others , but have not seen them recently, maybe I should



yup, i totally agree, VAIO lappys a few months back (to be very honest with u) say, 7-8months back, were LOW and poor on config and damn high on prices.. say a lappy of VAIO costed like 67-69K when the same config lappy of DELL or even HP for tat matter costed way low like Rs. 52-56K... 

i agree. no doubt...

but by the launch of this E Series (from March 10th, 2010) they hv revamped their pricing to config ratio 



robindiv_76 said:


> hey ashu how much battery backup does ur eb16 give?



well, wen im on battery power and jus surfing or doin lite work, it gives me approx. 2.5-3hrs  but i really havent checked it the PRECISE way, so i may be abit wrong ...


----------



## robindiv_76 (Sep 15, 2010)

I finally got my first laptop and oh my am i happy 
Its a Sony Vaio EB36
Here's a link to it
VPCEB36FG : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India
Thank you folks for all the help.
And tips from fellow vaio owners would be welcome 
And a special thanks to Ashu

Btw where can i buy a screen guard and a guard for the lip


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 15, 2010)

^^

woo ho ho... congratulations on ur purchase..btw wich color did u opt for..???

there's scratchguard available for ur lappy screen so u can purchase that, it will be costing u Rs.700/- i suppose...

for the upper top lid.. ppl use transparencies, but i wud NOT recommend it, as it attracts more dust as the film fails to stick to the body of the lappy overtime.. 
------------

and yes, plz post ur pic here for the lappy... 
-------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## robindiv_76 (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks bud.Its black.I wish they had one in silver colour for this model.They had a white one for display ,looks cool.I am happy there aint much bloatware from Sony as like those on HPs.

And abt the screenguard,where can i buy one ,is it a Sony Accessory or an off market stuff.If its Sony no wonder it costs 700 bucks.HP is been giving away Kodak dig camera and tata photon wireless connections with their new DV6s and DV4s.And all u get with Sony is a bill and a crappy 300 bucks headphone.

I got a targan bag  though,its pretty good for something free.I'll post pics soon.
Btw does anyone want a CM 690 cabby and a Corsair VX450.Both are new.Got the cabby in feb 2010 and the psu brand new.I bought the PSU in dec 2009,but after a week my mobo (intel 915 gag) went dead.The service guy said its due to a bad psu told me to replace it.I had my doubts but didn't want to spend another 800 bucks on the mobo.Those guys at Kaizen got me a brand new replacement in a week(NO questions asked).But my mobo went kaput again last month when it was on another psu.
So i have a brand new VX450 and a 5 months old CM690 for sale with all the bills and warranty.

I would prefer cochin or kerala buyers though.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 17, 2010)

^^

the screenguard is an off market stuff, no VAIO gimmicks here.. hehe..  so u can get it from any stationary PC shops in ur area.... 
----------


----------



## msaiashwin (Sep 17, 2010)

please suggest me a x58 motherboard for core i7 950.budget around 17.5k for motherboard..requirement decent amount of overclockin and gtx 460 sli...in this range i have shortlisted 2 boards...... 1.msi big bang xpower 2.gigabyte ga -x58a-ud5..both have military components msi having 6 pci express slots...also some of my friends suggested me the msi big bang xpower..so suggest me one of these two boards..


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 17, 2010)

^you dont need so many pci-e slots i guess, stick to the basic X58 pro e and save some 7k


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 17, 2010)

Have a look here  Sandy Bridge


----------



## midhu (Sep 18, 2010)

hai all...
Am about upgrade my system,  thought of going for intel i3 or i5. So can you please suggest me an intel's original motherboard (i dont need MBs from giga byte, asus etc...) which has 4 channel audio and other feature

thanks in advance


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 19, 2010)

msaiashwin said:


> please suggest me a x58 motherboard for core i7 950.budget around 17.5k for motherboard..requirement decent amount of overclockin and gtx 460 sli...in this range i have shortlisted 2 boards...... 1.msi big bang xpower 2.gigabyte ga -x58a-ud5..both have military components msi having 6 pci express slots...also some of my friends suggested me the msi big bang xpower..so suggest me one of these two boards..


u really wanna go with gtx 460 SLi..???? i mean i hope u know the power consumptions of tat card....

also, the card (Gtx 460) will take up 2 Slots of ur PCI-e connections as the card is thick...

neways,,,, u can go in for an EVGA 3Way SLi Classified mobo for 22K (wich will also help u in OCing)

or

U can Gigabyte UD5 wich is the BEST mobo wen it comes to value for money... 



rajan1311 said:


> ^you dont need so many pci-e slots i guess, stick to the basic X58 pro e and save some 7k


^^

agreed... 


midhu said:


> hai all...
> Am about upgrade my system,  thought of going for intel i3 or i5. So can you please suggest me an intel's original motherboard (i dont need MBs from giga byte, asus etc...) which has 4 channel audio and other feature
> 
> thanks in advance



u hv any specific budget..??? coz the minimum amount of mobo tat u will get for core i3 or i5 (wich are both LGA 1156 socket based) are in the price range of 6-6.5K...

but ...........

if u plan to buy an INTEL based mobo for core i3 or i5, then u will NOT get it separately (atleast they are hard to find) bcoz, dealers and shopkeepers are sellimng the processor+mobo (both intel) as a combo bundle... so be aware of tat please.. 
 ---------------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Sid_gamer (Sep 27, 2010)

msaiashwin said:


> please suggest me a x58 motherboard for core i7 950.budget around 17.5k for motherboard..requirement decent amount of overclockin and gtx 460 sli...in this range i have shortlisted 2 boards...... 1.msi big bang xpower 2.gigabyte ga -x58a-ud5..both have military components msi having 6 pci express slots...also some of my friends suggested me the msi big bang xpower..so suggest me one of these two boards..



^^
6 PCI express x16 slots will be a waste so go for something else instead ...MSI X58 Pro-E is a good option to consider; if you want USB 3.0 support then a new version namely the MSI X58 Pro-E USB 3 is also available  (but i don't know if it's available in India currently)..

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 28, 2010)

the OP can contact Tirupati Enterprises (Vasai East, Mumbai) Office as they are the sole distributors for various brands incl. MSi  Welcome to Tirupati Enterprises or on 93231--70474 Mr. Anil Sharma

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey I was planning to build an i7 rig this week .. But culdn`t .... 

But Till when will lga 1336 obsolete ???

Will Intel make new processors for 1366 socket ???

Should I wait till next year for Intel SandyBridge or Amd Bulldozer ???
When will it be launched in India ???


----------



## Sid_gamer (Oct 4, 2010)

^^
LGA 1366 will take a lot of time to become obsolete, coz if you go by new socket releases then they are always released late than their release dates.. And since Sandy Bridge or AMD Bulldozer are not yet announced so you can understand how much time they will take to launch and release in India...
So currently going for an i7 is a safe bet ...

cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## Vishw (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm building i7 config for 3D works. Budget 60k. No OC. Below is the config suggested in my other thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/132445-suggest-config-3d.html. I just wanted a general opinion on this.. should I go ahead with this or can you guys suggest any changes? Just take a look n pls let me know.

Core i7 950 @ 14.5k
Sabertooth X58 @ 14.3K
4 * 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz @ 9.2k
Zotac GTX 460 1GB @ 12.5k
Seagate 7200.12 1TB - 2.9K/WD 1TB Black @ 5k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
NZXT Gamma @ 2.1K/CM elite 430 @ 2.6k

I already have VX450. Is it enough for this build?

~Vish~


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 6, 2010)

Agreed with Sid gamer 

to wishW  , well the gpu wattage is jus NOT enough, get sumthing like a 600W (from Corsair or tagan) 

also, get a better cabinet with good air flow, as the rig hots up, say, look for a CoolerMaster CM 690-II (the II is version 2nd of the original CM 690 cabinet) priced at Rs. 4.5K or if u want a even better FULL Tower chassis, then go for CoolerMaster's HAF 922 or 932 cabinet.. 

hmm...its good to invest in a good cpu cooler (better than the stock intel cooler), go in for a T,R,U,E (a,k,a, Thermal RIght Ultra Extreme) or Prolimatech MEgahalem revision B cooler...

CHeers n e-peace....


----------



## Vishw (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanx Ashu! I'll check out the CM 690-II! & about the PSU, how's the new Corsair GS600 (600W)?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 7, 2010)

yup do check the cm 690-II , and if u asking me abt a 600W psu for ur single gpu, then its good, but if u plan to SLi (putting 1 extra nVIDIA gpu along with ur previous gpu) then get a minimum of 800-850W PSU... 

and yes, one sincere request, if u plan out on making a core i7 based system, then plz its a request to post all ur config, querries, confusions here in this thread, as it keeps the forum clean and will also hv all the querries for other users reference in one single thread..


----------



## Vishw (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Ashu, can you pls suggest me 2-3 good P55 mobos for i7 870 under 10k? with USB 3.0 & SATA 6GB?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2010)

^^

will get back to u with the results...in the mean time i hv these mobos for u.. 

1. ) Gigabyte P55A-UD6
2.)  Gigabyte P55A-UD7
3.)  MSI P55-GD85
-------------------------


*guys guys.... i hv a problem here so please kindly hv a look and reply asap....*

my EVGA X58 SLi Classified motherboard & EVGA gtx280 SSC, both went kaput (still under warranty)...

so, i sent them for RMA to Calcutta, and they are offering me these fresh pieces as complete replacement..

MSi X58 PRO-E (lga 1366)motherboard ---> Newegg.ca - MSI X58 Pro-E LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard  (i knw its a better motherboard, as MSi has launched the PRO-E series...) but get me ur views on this...
my old kaput mobo ----> Newegg.ca - EVGA E758-A1 3-Way SLI (x16/x16/x8) LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
and

PALIT HD 4870 x2 2GB DDR5 gpu as compared to my old GTX280 SSC 1GB gpu... (i seriously need ur views on this...) .... iguess the hd 4870 x2 (2GB) is a beast compared to my 1GB Evga gtx280 SSC... in gaming...right..??  if there is any better card (wich i will try to convince them to send me as a better replacement) then do let me knw...as those ppl (from the Calcutta RMA center) are telling me that the nVIDIA gtx295 are outta stock.......so if there's any better card than the HD4870 x2 (2GB) like say the 5xxx series then do lemme know...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2010)

-------------

also, is he card longer (in length) as compzred to the gtx280..?? i mean  i guess the 4870 x2 is 27inches in length.. will it FIT in my CM690 case..????


----------



## asingh (Oct 22, 2010)

See if you can get the HD5870 as a replacement.


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Oct 22, 2010)

*hi friends is any one know hd 5670 can run  metro 2033 game??????? Plz help. If can run then i buy it.... 
Thanks for help......*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2010)

^^

 notta chance..  my only option is HD4870 x2, so im asking wether its a better card than my previous (kaput) gtx280.. ??? 

also, wat are all u ppl's views on MSi x58 pro-E as compared to my (kaput'd) Evga X58 3x Sli mobo..????


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ayush_ANI said:


> *hi friends is any one know hd 5670 can run  metro 2033 game??????? Plz help. If can run then i buy it....
> Thanks for help......*


ofcourse it can...hell "YES" YES YES......


----------



## asingh (Oct 24, 2010)

^^
Would it not be a mere slide show...?


----------



## Vishw (Oct 24, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> will get back to u with the results...in the mean time i hv these mobos for u..
> 
> ...


Thanx Ashu, but all those mobos are well above my budget of 10k!

Anyways, I've narrowed down these 3:

1. Gigabyte P55A-UD3R
2. Asus P7P55D-E
3. Asus P7P55D-E LX

I loved the Gigabyte one but unfortunately only 1 year warranty! so I'm leaning towards Asus ones! What do you suggest?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 25, 2010)

^^

^^

Hmm.....jus a year warranty..?? ... well... then opt for the brand wich gives u atleast 2 (if not 3 yrs) yrs of warranty period.. 

its not tat gigabyte is a worrysome brand, but still, its pays alot to be on the safer side..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 18, 2011)

The new line of i7 processors are ready to arrive in the market (they must hv already arrived) so i hope u would want to upgrade to the core i5-2500 or the Core i5-2500K instead of the old Core i5 processor... so do let us know here.... 

CHeers n e-peace....


----------



## koroushn (Mar 20, 2011)

intel core i3 380um,
Intel core i5 470um
COMPARISION??


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 21, 2011)

what is the basic difference between i3 and i5 processors?


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

vidhubhushan said:


> what is the basic difference between i3 and i5 processors?


i3 are cheaper and i5 are expensive. i3 have two cores whereas i5 have four cores.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 23, 2011)

Core i3 vs Core i5 difference and comparison....



> Intel has completely revamped its manufacturing process and rolled out a completely new family of processors in the form of the core i3, core i5 and core i7 series. The broad processor range, spread over three classes is designed to cater to the varying computing needs of various consumers. These three series also include a separate mobile processor line. If you are planning to buy a new laptop or desktop computer and are in a dilemma about whether to opt for an core i3 or core i5 chip, this article may help you make a decision. The i3 vs i5 comparison that I provide here will highlight the major differences between the two processor lines.
> 
> Core i3 Vs Core i5 Comparison
> 
> ...



Source ---> *i3 vs i5*



Hope, this will explain all your doubts better.. 

-----------------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 23, 2011)

^^
hey bro, is your GPU and mobo exchanged ?? If yes then what did you get ??


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 26, 2011)

is there any i3 motherboard for less than 5k with usb 3.0 then please tell


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> hey bro, is your GPU and mobo exchanged ?? If yes then what did you get ??


Hey hi dude, How are u..??  nice to see u back here in this thread 

yup I did get a replacement

1.) eVGA X58 Mobo replaced with MSI X58 Pro-E
and
2.) eVGA GTX 280 SSC (Super Super Clocked) Edition 1GB GPU replaced with the same.  all free of cost 


but am planning to sell off my eVGA gtx280 SSC Edition gpu, as planning to buy ASUS enGTX570 DirectCu II (1.25GB) GPU in 1st-2nd week of april.. (can u help me with this selling, any buyers..??  )




sunny10 said:


> is there any i3 motherboard for less than 5k with usb 3.0 then please tell



here are various gigabyte mobos, but not sure abt the price ---> Gigabyte Core i3 and USB 3.0 Mobo


----------



## rahul941400 (Aug 8, 2011)

hey ashu gimme an i7 rig config for 60k budget, a friend of mine wants to get it.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 8, 2011)

Fill up the ques. Template first..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup Rahul, copy that questionnaire and fill up and then paste it back here so that I can help u..  

but still, is it for a gaming PC or jus a complete work solution based requirement..??


----------



## rahul941400 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nevermind, he got it already from some local shop who ripped him off with some cheap intel board & some 2nd gen i7 processor, lol. Anyways Thnx always appreciate your eagerness to help


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ 

Not a problem buddy..  hope that config will last 'decently' good


----------

